# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] CodeMyLife's Profiles

## CodeMyLife

Hello everyone! As you all probably noticed, I had multiple threads going on lately. As I'm developping more than what I was developping at first and I wanted all my traffic to come by one same place. I'm starting this thread that will be my workshop from now on. I encourage you to forget about my old threads, this will make more room for other profiles Developpers in Bot and Profiles Thread as well.

I am a free Developper. I started developping this year. Learned Lua from scratch and figured most of it by myself or by reading other profile author's works. I would not be here without the help of the other Free Devs, especially Nova Team, Sheuron and Mentally who were my favorite devs to read as their codes are well-structured and easy to read/understand.

If you like my work, the least you can do is to hop on my thread and say thanks. I always like to hear success stories and such and am always willing to give a few hints to help people use my profiles at their maximum. Please keep it on my thread instead of PM's as what information I'm gonna give you might be helpfull for the whole community so please keep discussing on thread.

Thanks for your feedbacks, suggestions, comments and such. All the time taken here to post anything will be very appreciated.


*Thanks and Credits:*
*XELPER, YOU ARE MY HERO*
Special Thanks and credits goes to Nova Team, Sheron, Mentally. These are the ones I began reading to get set in development.
GhostCore, that studied programming recently at school and is helping/teaching me a lot! Thanks bro!
Averykey, Paintpauller, ph34rt3hcute1, KickMyDog, Gabbz for some codes and ideas here and there.
Diesal, PQI Addon is awesome!
Ninjaderp, Terrades313, Apocalypse59, sed-, PVE, Aegeus, Nerder, Ozmodiar(My favorite hunter EVER) for testing feedback, very nice to have you guyz around!
And to Many other dev's//testers that continuously are making effort to bring brilliant ideas to work with. Sharing will pay off more than selling, you guyz rocks!

In the next few posts you will find informations about**:
*- My profiles. ([PQR] CodeMyLife's Profiles)*
*- SVN and installtion informations.*
*- All Updates Notes.*
*- Under Development Projects.*

Happy Godly Playing  :Wink:

----------


## CodeMyLife

*My Profiles*

*Warrior*
- Arms, Fury and Protection in the same rotation. Originally built for tanking.
- PQInterface with lots of options.
- AoE management is made via in-game macro (/aoe) that you can assign to any key.
- Self Healing and automatic Shielding to Reflect PQI values.
- Built-in multi-target Interupt with Pummel.
- Shout Selector. .
- Left Alt stops attacking. Can be changed via PQInterface.
- Left Control for Heroic Leap. Can be changed via PQInterface.
- All talents supported. Not necessarily all working to their best at the moment, report any suggestions or issues please.

*Paladin*
- Protection, Retribution and Holy in the same rotation. Originally built for tanking.
- PQInterface with lots of options.
- AoE management is made via in-game macro (/aoe) that you can assign to any key.
- Excellent for range tanking. Developping /takecontrol macro to make mouseover tanking easier than ever.
- Self Healing, Raid Lay on Hands and all Hands. Raid Healing can be activated by using /activehealing.
- Dispel can be toggled via PQI.
- Built-in multi-target Interupts with Rebuke and Shield of the Righteous.
- Wise Blessings, will track other classes that buff to see what to blessing to use and will check for all raid members and buff them all. 
- The seal used will always be Seal of Insight for Protection. Retribution will Switch Truth/Right according to AoE mode.
- Left Alt stops attacking. Can be changed via PQInterface.
- Feast taker, Soulwell Clicker. If Click to move enabled your charater will move to those and take it, otherwise it will try to click them if you stand close enough. Can be changed via PQInterface.
- Left Control for Light's Hammer and Glyphed Consecration. Can be changed via PQInterface.
- All talents supported. Not necessarily all working to their best at the moment, report any suggestions or issues please.

*Hunter*
- Beastmaster, Marksmanship and Survival in the same rotation.
- PQInterface with TONS of options.
- AoE management is made via in-game macro (/aoe) that you can assign to any key.
- Safety Features : Healthstone, Exhilaration, Deterrence, Feign Death, Misdirection.
- Cooldowns management can be toggled via macros or on cooldown.
- Automatic Aspect of Cheetah when running out of combat. Use Hawk as soon as engaged.
- Feast taker, Soulwell Clicker. If Click to move enabled your charater will move to those and take it, otherwise it will try to click them if you stand close enough. Can be changed via PQInterface.
- Camouflage at it's best. Use /camo to try it. Great for PvP especially.
- Abilities Queuing.
- Specific Traps Modes.
- Pet Behaviour Control.
- Player Status UI Bar.

*PokeRotation*
- Revive Battle Pets should be used when not in battle.
- Pet leveling mode to quickly level pets. Can be checked in PQI.
- Beasts of Fables now supported.
- Capture any quality pets depending on PQI options choosen.
- Battle any level/compositions.
- Priority logic that will use healing, shielding, high damage abilities, dots, slows, haste.
- Will use powerful abilities prior to others.
- Auto-Clicker Feature, use this with caution wisely. The character will try to run to pets so do not go too far, keep an eye to it.

----------


## CodeMyLife

*SVN and Installation*

Here's My SVN's link :
http://codemylife.googlecode.com/svn/ 

*How to download from SVNs.*
- Install Tortoise SVN if you do not have an SVN client.
- When you have SVN installed, Create a folder somewhere close to your PQR folder. Name it "CodeMyLife" or "CML" and when it's created right click it. The option to "SVN Checkout" should be available at this point.
- Update from SVN to get all latests profiles versions.
- Take the Profiles and Data folders from this newly created folder and merge them with your actual PQR Profiles and Data folders.
- Do not forget the Data sheets. note that Data sheets are not class related. All Datas should be in the same folder.
- Once you have the rotations installed, you can use the Rotation Editor Button center down of PQR where you choose your rotations to select my rotations and Download Updates from there.

*If anything goes wrong.*
- If you have issues, please post the lua error, I will most of time know what it mean even if you don't.
- Make sure PQI Addon is installed otherwise my profiles won't work.
- Make sure PQI is checked in character selection Addons panel and also that "Load Out Of Date Addons" atop this window is checked.

Updating methods:
- Right Clicking CodeMyLife folder and clicking Update from SVN.
- Going to PQR Rotation Editor and clicking Update Rotation while profile selected(must be installed prior to update).

----------


## CodeMyLife

*Updates Notes*

*Warrior - November 8* 
*Paladin - November 8* 
*Hunter - November 16* 
*PokeRotation - September*

*Warrior*


```
CodeMyLife Warrior 1.03
- Implemented /stancedance macro.

CodeMyLife 1.02
- Some more tunings to better support leveling(Arms).

CodeMyLife 1.01 November 8, 2013
- Improvements to support leveling from level 1.
- Small adjustments to the Bar.
- Implemented /pause macro.

CodeMyLife 1.0 - 08 Nov 2013
- Initial Release.
```

*Paladin*


```
CodeMyLife 3.09
- Fixed Divine Protection for Ret/Holy.
- Fixed(Hopefully) Cleanse for Ret/Prot.
- Yopu can now use /settalents to activate developper's suggested talents. Works for all specs.

CodeMyLife 3.08
- Attempt fixing Selfless Healer for all specs out of Activehealing.

CodeMyLife 3.07
- Fixed Healing.
- Added Throttle to PQI.
- Healing Engine Throttled separately, actually set to 200 ms.

CodeMyLife 3.06
- Updated   !   to reflect most recent changes.
- Added /pause macro as suggested by Psyrex. Thanks for this great idea.
- Fixed Sacred Shield protection/retribution codes.
- Fixed Double Geopardy.
- Fixed Sacred Shield.
- Fixed ranged Retribution.
- Removed Avenger's Shield interupt as it seems to fail too often this way to my taste. Will rework it more precise.

CodeMyLife 3.05
- Retribution fixes to Holy Prism.
- General fixed facing checkbox.
- Fixed Guardian of Ancient Kings(typo).
- Healing works again.

CodeMyLife 3.04
- Now Healthstones under combat check.
- Fixed Retribution Mass Exorcism Glyph.
- Fixed Hammer of wrath at 20% instead of under 20%.

CodeMyLife 3.03
- Fixed Blessing of Protection and Hand of Purity queues.
- Fixed Divine Shield.
- Fixed "Flickering"

CodeMyLife 3.02
- New Queueing System that use some codes I developped. No more need for macros, just hit the button once.
 - Supported Spells
  - Avenger's Shield
  - Blinding Light
  - Divine Shield
  - Execution Sentence
  - Hammer of Justice
- Now Using Dedicated Data File for all my profiles.
- Added Holy Abilities and Rotation. The setup has not been tested in raids. I did a lot of Proving Grounds but no raids with it.
- Added multi-PQI support depending on specs. You asked for it, here it is.
- Added Holy Bar Display/Multiple modifications to bar.
- Reimplemented Hand of Freedom macro for mouseover.

CodeMyRetribution 3.00/3.01
- Added Retribution Abilities and Rotation.
- Fixed Retribution Master.
- Added Flash Heal to rotation/PQI.
- Added 3rd AoE mode to /aoe while Ret. This 3rd mode should be used on massive AoE situations so I called Mass.
- Added Retribution Bar Display.
- Slightly improved takecontrol logic.
- Cleanup in PQI tooltips.

CodeMyLife v3.00
- New Healing Engine made by Bubba thanks a lot to him for sharing his works.
- New Targetting engine that uses multi-target.
- New CodeMyBar Addon that displays your Vengeance,Health,AoE Mode,Healing Mode,Holy Power,Range and Proximity/Facing Status.
- Now with UnitFacing and Range Checkbox in PQI that you can turn off when you do 25 man raids to lighten profile.
- Added /Justice Macro to Queue Hammer/Fist of Justice.
- Added /Blindinglight Macro to Queue Blinding Light.
- Added /TakeControl Macro. This will make Mouseover Top Priority and Reckoning ennemies that are not attacking you.
- Slightly modified AoE Rotation to abuse Avenger's Shield Procs.
- Fixed target losing bug that was caused by Feast Taker by adding a targetlasttarget to it.
- I found a way to get rid of the red "This Ability is not ready yet.". This is so nice. Keep in mind tought that no red spams will occur at all as its basically disabling all red alerts.
- I found a way to get rid of the annoying sound effect that was occuring at same time as red alerts. The profile disables sound while casting and re-enables it after. It works just perfectly.
- Added /takecontrol macro that can replace the Reckoning. Basically this macros will make your mouse a mob magnet.
- CodeMyBar now also include SotR Timer Bar that can be moved alone. I like to put it just on the side of my toon.
- Improved Hands of Salvation , Protection and Sacrifice codes. Also Freedom is actually empty, we should populate a list of every slow/stuck we want to dispel with it.

CodeMyTest v2.15
- Added Self Flame to PQI. When Enabled, Eternal Flame will be cast on you when you get under the desired treshold.  
- Modifications to Blessing in PQI. Now you can choose from 3 options: Auto - Kings - Might.
- Modifications to Seals in PQI. Now you can choose from 5 options: Auto - Truth - Righteousness - Justice.
- Modifications to Shield of the Righteous in PQI now has a dropbox rather than a Slider. Ability remains unchanged. Wise Shielding is still the way to go.

CodeMyTest v2.14 (5.4)
- Modified Slightly Eternal Flame to make it not overwrite existing EF HoT.
- Removed Hammer of the Righteous Debuff as now normal rotation will cover the Debuff.

CodeMyTest v2.13
- Mod to Selfless Healer now should heal raid members under 30% hp even without active healing.

CodeMyTest v2.12
- Added Solo Tank Dark Animus Zerg Optimizations.

CodeMyTest v2.11
- Removed condition to do not overwrite an existing shield of the righteous as anyway it just higher the buff uptime, it do not overwrite it.
Thanks to pve for reporting this issue!

CodeMyTest v2.10
- Interrupts now on Target/Focus/Mouseover.
- Modified SotR Divine Purpose Procs to blow on sight rather than keeping for later. This make the shielding uptime even better now.
- Modified GCD management for Holy Generator abilities. This should higher our Holy power generation by a lot.

CodeMyTest v2.09
- Added Execution Sentence vengeance treshold to PQI. You can now set the Required Vengeance value and toggle automatic usage on/off.
- Added macro /exsent to queue Execution Sentence. Works exactly like the Judgement on focus but it is on main target.
- Highly reworked the Shield of the Righteous. You should however not see any difference at all. It's purely a rework to get rid of the "GCD Calculation" error many reported.

v2.08
- Removed table usage that seemed to take too much ressources.
- This version doesnt include any facing checks at all. No options for it either. Includes Sacred Shield mods to recast with APBoost.

v2.07
- Pretty much 2.02 with the version # changed, had to roll back, I had some codes out of control that was crashing client. Hard to know the cause, no logs, no errors, just WoW crash lol. 2.02 seemed fine so I revert back to it while I find what was the problem.

v2.06
- Another try on fixing Sacred Shield issues.

v2.05
- Hopefully fixed Sacred Shield Attack Power var by forcing the value at start of profile.

v2.04
- Fixed Active Cooldowns, forgot the remove checks in 2.03.

v2.03 
- Removed ActiveHealing/Seal/Cooldowns as these are /macros to make some precious space in PQI for later uses.
- Added Sacred Shield AP + 6000 rebuff as priority filler.
- Added Redemption, Should be cast to Resurrect when you mouseover a Dead Player. Not tested yet!
- Made splitted rotations for each specs. Feel free to test this out but I am not sure how better this could be and why it would be!
- Made some revisions to fillers while I was at it. Sacred Shield should be even more always 100% but at the same time, I made it refresh less unless needed so that filling with consecration or holy wrath is preferred.
```

*Hunter*


```
CodeMyLife Hunter v2.0
- Three Specs into one profile.
- New UI Player Status.
- New PQI Setup.
- New PQI Cooldowns management.
- New Traps Management. Queues, Automated, Keypress.
- New Pet Passive Behaviour allowing you to offtank with your Pet easily.
- New Misdirection Modes.
- All GCD Spells coded to act as Queues. Queueing spells never been that easy.
- Spam Filter.

CodeMyTest Hunter v1.21
- Added Scatter-Freezing to mousover.
- Added /scare macro to queue Scare Beast on mouseover.

CodeMyTest Hunter v1.20
- Removed Silencing Shot.
- Added Counter Shot.
- Did some fixes here and there.
- 5.4 Ready!

CodeMyTest Hunter v1.10
- Added Widow Venom Macro /widow or /widowvenom. Toggle Widow Venom Debuff on/off. 
- Added Concussive Shot Macro /concussive or /concshot. Toggle the Concussive Shot on/off.
- Added Gloves usage to survival. Will fire with Black Arrow.
- Modded Survival Cooldowns code to be all in one ability.
- Modded Hunters Mark. Added timer when we change/select a target. This timer value can now be set in PQI and you can disable Mark if you do not want it.

CodeMyTest Hunter v1.09
- Fixed trash events display issue.
- Fixed Misdirection, thanks to tigerwoods2012 for reporting the issue!
- Added Snake Trap between Fire and Ice Traps.

CodeMyTest Hunter v1.08
- Added /trash macro, some more tuning thanks to Ozmo again for your precious help!

CodeMyTest v1.07
- Changed Cooldowns logic drastically. Testing must follow it's process. Thanks to Ozmo for testing reports!

CodeMyTest v1.06
- Changed Focus fire to use after bestial wrath rather than before as suggested by Tamrael,
 thanks for this input.

v1.05
- Added Active Camouflage macro, fun stuff is important too, use /camo to activate it.
- Added Delay to Focus and Rapidfire. If Bestial Wrath is close to be ready to stack those
(if both are ready, will keep only the second ready).
- Added Troll Berzerking. Not troll myself will need to know if it works. Whould not overlap other 
haste buffs.
- Totally rewritten the BM CDs into one big script to handle(I hope) all CDs so it is easier 
to make a global structure to call those.
- Found a way to prevent focus capping. We now scan while Channelling to see what is beign 
channeled and if it is Cobra shot and we have the focus level we blacklist Cobra Shot until focus
fall under desired treshold.
- Fixed issue with Serpent Sting often not beign applied.
- Kill Shot is now Priority #1.
- Beastmaster look really great for now.
- Removed Multi-Target usage for now to lighten computing and allow better rotation flow.
- Rewritten lot more that doesnt interest you much but will help tuning when needed.
- Did not test Surv much but should work. Beast is better atm.

v1.04
- Added Multi-target stings macro. Use /sting to toggle on/off.
- Added some more abilities to mouse-over rotation.
- Lots of work on BM CDs. Rapid Fire will now be fired even if Bestial Wrath is up and vice-versa.

v1.03
- Removed Silencing Shot from rotation until I get it to work correctly.

v1.02
- Fixed Double Stings.
- Fixed Pet Attack.

v1.01
- Added Raiding Events.
- Fixed Mend Pet.
- Revisions to PQI Rotation Config.

v1.0 
- Initial Release.
```



*PokeRotation*


```
PokeRotation v1.21
- Added "100% Random" option to Pet Swapper. Because it's fun sometimes hehe!
- Added Forfeit to Pet Leveling when Pet 1 Dies. Smoother low Level leveling in High Level zones.

PokeRotation v1.20
- Hopefully fixed Nav issues. Do not forget to make sure your offsets are right or use Click-To-Move.

PokeRotation v1.19
- Changed follower from nav to click-to-move because PQR_UnitInfo wich is used for Nav is actually broken.

PokeRotation v1.18
- Reverted Follower to the old setup. Should not give issues with stopping uselessly. I reverted for now as I do not have time to make it work better 
so for now its the old nav and nothing to prevent "bottish" behaviours so beware.

PokeRotation v1.17
- Fixed some 5.4 lua error.
- New Pet Swap Table is Working now. Enjoy more options to Pet Swapping. This should fix the Pet Leveling 1 round.
- Implemented FableNuke Beast of Fable Rotation.

PokeRotation v1.16
- Restored old version of swapper as new one was too buggy. I will rewrite it from scratch with tables anyway so I just
put back old switcher with lil additions so it should all work beside Wild and Favorites priority for leveling. I was unsatisfied with the new version.

PokeRotation v1.15
- Removed PSX print when swapping, was using it to test.

PokeRotation v1.14
- Kuukuu made the full list of abilities. Now ALL abilities are coded beside Remove Debuffs/Buffs Aged Yolk,
Sear Magic, Eggnog and High Fiber and the Canibalism ability Consume Corpse.
- Fixed (Hopefully) 1 round leveling even if both team misses or heal.
- Fixed some issue with swapper that would result in eternal loop leading to client crash in some rare situations.
- Fixed some other swapper issues.
- Improved Overlay Timer at the end of fight.
- Added range for auto-clicker to set maximum range you want the charater to chase pets.
- Added very light timer when out of battle to let the pet swaps effectively.
- Added priority to Pet Swapper Leveling to Swap in the Favorite Pets first. It will still call the 
Non-Favorites if no Favorite Pet Match the desired swap levels.
- Added Objective Selection to allow Selection of Different Rotations by default. This will allow
better usage of skills depending on situations.

PokeRotation v1.13
- Added ALL Batlle Pet Names to collections. Nav can now be used all over the maps. Enjoy!
- If you find of any that is missing please let me know.
- CheckBox Swap Out Health should now work accordingly, if you uncheck, it should no longer pet swap.


PokeRotation v1.12
- Kuukuu added a lot of abilities to collections, now only Humanoid, Magic, Mech, and Undead are not all coded, the rest should be 100% 
working(abilities of these types, not necessarily pets.) TYVM Kuukuu for the hard effort!

PokeRotation v1.11
- Fixed Pet Swap Max level to make it work with lvl 25 enabled.
- Added Capture Option to capture specific Number of Pets instead of always 3. 

PokeRotation v1.10
- Fixed PvP Queueing, my bad.

Pokerotation v1.09
- Added Pause Button that can be assigned in PQI. To pause both in and out of battle.
-- In Battle Mods
- Modifications to Switcher to take best pet against ennemy pet when switching.
- Fixed a bug that was occuring when Pet Journal is not synced to battle that was resulting in pets spamming wrong abilities.
-- Out of Battle Mods
- Added options to swap leveling pet in slot 1 to PQI.
- Added options to swap pets in slot 2 and 3 if they are under Swap In Threshold. The profile will take pets that are over Pet Swap Value and that you have set to favorites in your pet journal.
- Added PvP Queueing options to PQI.
- Slightly improved Navigation.
-- Know issue
- If you set search parameters in pet journal the swapper will throw errors. I know what's causing it but I still have to find a fix for this.

Pokerotation v1.08
- Added Nav Engine to enable semi-afk pet farming. As usual, don't get too far, keep an eye to it.
- Added health value in PQI for SwapOut/SwapIn.
- Should now switch properly if pet3 is dead.

PokeRotation v1.07
- Fixed Capture lua error.
- Optimized Switching.
```

----------


## CodeMyLife

*Completed/Maintained Profiles*
- Paladin ( 3 specs)
- Warrior ( 3 specs)
- Hunter Beastmaster/Survival
- Poke(Interrupt)
- Simple Follower(Interrupt)

*Under Development*
- Nothing. Tired of beign ripped off by sellers that tend to copy-paste our work. Tired of a community that does not care.

----------


## julfo

Nice to see one central thread! You know you make the best profiles, CodeMyLife  :Wink:  Can't wait to see more great work from you.

How was the hunting btw?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Nice to see one central thread! You know you make the best profiles, CodeMyLife  Can't wait to see more great work from you.
> 
> How was the hunting btw?


Hello mate thanks for hopping by my thread  :Smile: 

Enormous Moose down! 45 inches wide horns, will make 350-400 pounds of meat. Really smooth and tasty meat, we already eat some fillets and it was amazingly tasty  :Wink: 
This hunting was revigorating, beautiful temperature till the last day when the moose was already dead so mostly sunny week. Always like to go in far North with my family for hunting  :Smile: 

Alright enough speaking there's a lot of work to do  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I approve of this! *Ninjaderp seal of approval*  :Wink:

----------


## NotoEffect

Just wanted to stop by and tell you to keep up the great work, my main is a Hunter, I love using your profile, I know it is not your main priority but I love having PQi ingame, I actually started back on my pally because of you. My only real issue is PQi showing Beastmaster at the top of the Rotation Panel, then again I could be missing something.

So thanks for your work and I cannot wait to see what you come up with in the future!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I approve of this! *Ninjaderp seal of approval*


 :Wink: 




> Just wanted to stop by and tell you to keep up the great work, my main is a Hunter, I love using your profile, I know it is not your main priority but I love having PQi ingame, I actually started back on my pally because of you. My only real issue is PQi showing Beastmaster at the top of the Rotation Panel, then again I could be missing something.
> 
> So thanks for your work and I cannot wait to see what you come up with in the future!


Thanks a lot for hopping by!

About your problem, are you using today's(1h ago) lastest CodeMyTest 1.21 update?

----------


## irritated

Hey just wanted to say thanks for keeping us Ret's on your mind too even though you tank! Really looking forward to more updates'

----------


## NotoEffect

> Thanks a lot for hopping by!
> 
> About your problem, are you using today's(1h ago) lastest CodeMyTest 1.21 update?



No, should I? I will have to update it when I get home.

Edit: just read the changelog.... Me<Reading

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey just wanted to say thanks for keeping us Ret's on your mind too even though you tank! Really looking forward to more updates'


We need to make something better for Execution Sentence and I guess you guyz would like ActiveCooldowns? I like to use cooldowns myself when I DPS so I would not know what to code lol I usually try to dont stack Avenging Wrath and Holy Avanger, is it good? I'm not Ret so tell me what you need!  :Smile: 




> No, should I? I will have to update it when I get home.
> 
> Edit: just read the changelog.... Me<Reading


I did it minuts ago, didnt announce it it was a ninja fix! I did a bit of cleanup I think you should not have the issue anymore!

----------


## julfo

> Hello mate thanks for hopping by my thread 
> 
> Enormous Moose down! *45 inches wide horns, will make 350-400 pounds of meat*. Really smooth and tasty meat, we already eat some fillets and it was amazingly tasty 
> This hunting was revigorating, beautiful temperature till the last day when the moose was already dead so mostly sunny week. Always like to go in far North with my family for hunting 
> 
> Alright enough speaking there's a lot of work to do


Woah that's incredible! Must be a massive animal.. Enjoy the meat :P

REALLY loving your bars on the protection profile right now.. SO useful and now I can delete about 12 other addons XD Can't wait for the Holy paladin profile as well :P I Just want to reiterate that you can drop me a pm if you want help testing it in dungeons/scenarios/lfr/flex.. my holy spec is 510 ilvl right now.

----------


## Rocketbird

> *Under Development*
> 
> - ThePerfectRaider(Interrupt)
> - Zygormate(Interrupt)


What would those be?

----------


## NotoEffect

After messing with CodeMyTest 1.21 for the hunter, Is there anything special I need to do versus the CodeMyLife 1.08. Life works completely fine, I usually use Survival, with Test, BM/Surv only cast explosive shot, Test Survival does nothing. Also getting no errors.

Edit: Looks like explosive, serpent, and black arrow all work with the test.


Got it working with a WoW restart, rather odd issue that was on my end.

----------


## kuukuu

CML....why you change threads?! Now I have to go update your links in the list.... *grumbles* :P

----------


## cukiemunster

Any idea how close your Holy Paladin release is? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bauwoo

Will we see a PVP/Arena/RBG Ret profile in 5.4 from you CML?  :Big Grin:

----------


## bauwoo

Just an opinion on PvE rotation on the current 3.01 Ret profile. I've noticed when popping GoAK/AW/ and/or HA, Execution Silence waits until they are on CD to cast. May we get it back to how it was in the old rotation:

- Cast EX-S automatically and fix so it can cast while CD's are up . Get rid of the queue for EX Silence.
- Have Engineering: Synapse Springs auto cast when EX-S is cast but leave GoAK/AW/ and/or HA still manual cast.

The rest of the profile I find solid, reliable, and OP! Thank you so much for your time and work.

PS - PvP Ret profile? Dominium's is outdated but the logic and inspiration is there if you need it.  :Big Grin:  personally I'd rather have your code/skill any day.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> What would those be?


ThePerfectRaider will be an interrupt suite that will hold interrupts, dispels, adoon bars and such for all classes.
Zygormate will be a folower side-by-side interrupt to bring your second account to quest with you. Will be Zygor-Dependant.




> After messing with CodeMyTest 1.21 for the hunter, Is there anything special I need to do versus the CodeMyLife 1.08. Life works completely fine, I usually use Survival, with Test, BM/Surv only cast explosive shot, Test Survival does nothing. Also getting no errors.
> 
> Edit: Looks like explosive, serpent, and black arrow all work with the test.
> 
> 
> Got it working with a WoW restart, rather odd issue that was on my end.


Always ReloadUI when you change versions.




> CML....why you change threads?! Now I have to go update your links in the list.... *grumbles* :P


Oh damn yeah sorry didnt even think about that :P




> Any idea how close your Holy Paladin release is? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Few days/weeks, I'm actually on it. Working on some more AoE heal logic. Direct healing is already not bad might need some fine tunings. Got Holy Radiance specifically clean coded and have good plans for FlashLisght as well, I would say couple days.




> Will we see a PVP/Arena/RBG Ret profile in 5.4 from you CML?


I'd be glad to add further tweaks to make my profiles kick asses in PvP. All inputs would be welcomed.




> Just an opinion on PvE rotation on the current 3.01 Ret profile. I've noticed when popping GoAK/AW/ and/or HA, Execution Silence waits until they are on CD to cast. May we get it back to how it was in the old rotation:
> 
> - Cast EX-S automatically and fix so it can cast while CD's are up . Get rid of the queue for EX Silence.
> - Have Engineering: Synapse Springs auto cast when EX-S is cast but leave GoAK/AW/ and/or HA still manual cast.
> 
> The rest of the profile I find solid, reliable, and OP! Thank you so much for your time and work.
> 
> PS - PvP Ret profile? Dominium's is outdated but the logic and inspiration is there if you need it.  personally I'd rather have your code/skill any day.


I totally trashed the old Exsent, will fix that out sorry for the inconveniences. About PvP, i dont like to read other's codes if I dont have to. If you could explain what you want I will code it my style.

for Exsent, go in -- Retribution Rotation Ability, cut 



```
-- Execution Sentence
if Spells[_ExecutionSentence].known  and _SA(_ExecutionSentence) 
  and ( CML_GetVengeance() > ExecutionSentence or macros["ExecutionQueue"] ) then
	_Cast(_ExecutionSentence, CML_RangeTarget()) end
```

and place it right above

-- Light's Hammer

priority problem solved, while we are at it we will add synapse springs to it

-- Execution Sentence
if Spells[_ExecutionSentence].known and _SA(_ExecutionSentence) 
and ( CML_GetVengeance() > ExecutionSentence or macros["ExecutionQueue"] ) then
_Cast(_ExecutionSentence, CML_RangeTarget()) RunMacroText("/use 13") end

the red part should be added to spam gloves while casting Execution Sentence.

Those will be in next update, thanks for reporting  :Smile:

----------


## irritated

That seems like a good idea to me for ex sentence and synapse springs. I'll have to check things out when I get on and do some testing so I am able to put in some good suggestions. I'm glad your interested in helping and listening to us non coding fools and actually making them! Much thanks!

----------


## Deathsmind

For Prot Paladin AOE, im not completely sure if its doing it or not, but is it targeting myself to blast everyone? Would put out more DPS that way and a decent way of helping with controlling bigger mobs faster.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> That seems like a good idea to me for ex sentence and synapse springs. I'll have to check things out when I get on and do some testing so I am able to put in some good suggestions. I'm glad your interested in helping and listening to us non coding fools and actually making them! Much thanks!


Welcome, it's how I work. I do publish bugs and bad codes sometimes but I'm always listening and fixing/improving. I translate from english to lua, it's simple!




> For Prot Paladin AOE, im not completely sure if its doing it or not, but is it targeting myself to blast everyone? Would put out more DPS that way and a decent way of helping with controlling bigger mobs faster.


I guess you speak of Holy Prism?



```
-- Holy Prism
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and _AoE and Spells[_HolyPrism].known and _SA(_HolyPrism) then
  	_Cast(_HolyPrism, "player") else _Cast(_HolyPrism, CML_RangeTarget()) end
```

Yes it does AoE on self.

----------


## Deathsmind

Ya sorry should have said that...lol. Ok couldnt tell. I also cant seem to get avenging wrath to pop. I have the active cooldowns clicked, I made sure its active, just not seeing pop in either aoe or single mode.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ya sorry should have said that...lol. Ok couldnt tell. I also cant seem to get avenging wrath to pop. I have the active cooldowns clicked, I made sure its active, just not seeing pop in either aoe or single mode.


Yeah no cooldowns at all are in atm.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Currently working on merging 3 PQI in 1. It wasn't an easy task but it will work great. Changing spec will take appropriate PQI in next release.

Went up to endless wave 15 in Proving Grounds as Holy!

Fixing some frame rate issues and it will be ready very soon!  :Big Grin: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Aegeus

I know ThePerfectRaider will basically combine a lot of things to a central interrupt profile to lighten the load on main profile structure, but CML has a lot of other fun ideas to throw into it  :Wink:

----------


## Edsaxe

Ret isn't working on dummy or in pvp, just auto attacks, has anything changed to cause this?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

I'm having problems with the current CodeMyTest hunter profile. At first it was only using focus fire at 5 stacks of frenzy but now I'm getting an error. It's the first time I've used your hunter profile since 5.3 so maybe I just broke it  :Frown:  I tried getting a fresh copy of the profile a few times and also reset the pqi variables, still no good.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm having problems with the current CodeMyTest hunter profile. At first it was only using focus fire at 5 stacks of frenzy but now I'm getting an error. It's the first time I've used your hunter profile since 5.3 so maybe I just broke it  I tried getting a fresh copy of the profile a few times and also reset the pqi variables, still no good.


You using 1.21? I did an update yesterday.

Is anyone else having issues with hunter!? My GF used it all day and she didn't have any issues!

Is it lua errors spitting? Is yes then please post it and I will know what's wrong.

Also make sur if you load CodeMyLife and switch to CodeMyTest that you reloadUI.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ret isn't working on dummy or in pvp, just auto attacks, has anything changed to cause this?


Should not be an issue. I don't test on walls :P

Edit:

I never heal with PQR usually. What is the standard setup for 25 man raids!? 20ms is incredibly laggy haha.

Let me know what you guyz think would be normal setup? 200ms?

----------


## Psyrex

couple things i noticed Using the CodeMyTest Beastmastery 1.21 that might be my misunderstanding or not working as intended: Bestial Wrath is not firing (not entirely sure what the slider under configurator represents tried default and 5 and 100), Rapid Fire doesn't fire (check marked) and Stampede isn't firing (check marked). Tried on raid dummy and an elite mob (Dread Fearbringer). Also wanted to inquire on how to get it somewhere for synapse springs and blood fury (racial) to have options to fire as well.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> couple things i noticed Using the CodeMyTest Beastmastery 1.21 that might be my misunderstanding or not working as intended: Bestial Wrath is not firing (not entirely sure what the slider under configurator represents tried default and 5 and 100), Rapid Fire doesn't fire (check marked) and Stampede isn't firing (check marked). Tried on raid dummy and an elite mob (Dread Fearbringer). Also wanted to inquire on how to get it somewhere for synapse springs and blood fury (racial) to have options to fire as well.


ingame type in /activecooldowns

With activecooldowns ON all cds are lined to get max efficiency. 

I'd recommend you mouse over the abilities to get informations on what they represent, usually i put time in making descriptive tooltips! Also you should click the yellow ! next to the rotation in PQR, it will show you available macros to use with profile.

Thanks for reporting let us know how it worked with the macros :P

----------


## Psyrex

ahhh, the details. apologies, new to pqr -- but the activecooldown macro worked like a charm. the Bestial wrath option I'm still befuddled on, all it says is "Toggle Automatic Bstial Wrath - Mouse wheel: adjust value by 1" -- with option to go from 0 to 100 -- what does the incrementation do? I couldn't find in your tooltips/site doc's what the difference is between /activecooldown and /trash, could you explain please or point me in direction i might be overlooking

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> You using 1.21? I did an update yesterday.
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with hunter!? My GF used it all day and she didn't have any issues!
> 
> Is it lua errors spitting? Is yes then please post it and I will know what's wrong.
> 
> Also make sur if you load CodeMyLife and switch to CodeMyTest that you reloadUI.


I'm getting this error with the 1.21 Beastmaster profile:


```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/20/13 13:23:37
Count: 13
Stack: [string "*:OnLoad"]:6: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>
Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:106: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:51>
[C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: msg = nil
self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
 origErrorHandler = <function> defined Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scripts>:4
 errorHandler = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\TradeSkillMaster\Util\ErrorHandler.lua:223
 handler = <function> defined *:OnLoad:1
}
```

I switched to the Beast/Survival one and that seems to be working fine. Maybe that's the only one you updated?

----------


## Xalk

Profile doesn't work. He does only spam Judgement and Hammer of the Righteous.

----------


## gamer34

getting this with codemytest version 1.21 it dont atk at all

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/20/13 10:13:38
Count: 8470
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 14
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 14
spellID = 147362
skipUnknown = true
isSpellKnown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm getting this error with the 1.21 Beastmaster profile:
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/20/13 13:23:37
> Count: 13
> Stack: [string "*:OnLoad"]:6: in function 
> Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:106: in function 
> ...


As you can read in fact it seems like your addon auctionator is spitting errors.





> Profile doesn't work. He does only spam Judgement and Hammer of the Righteous.


You speaking of what profile? Wich version? The issue sadly is on your end, paladin works great. You have display lua errors activated? any errors? give some infos.




> getting this with codemytest version 1.21 it dont atk at all
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/20/13 10:13:38
> Count: 8470
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...


Go to PQR/Rotation Editor. Find my profile and update it. Syntax error, you probly added stuff to it and the lua syntax isnt right.

----------


## gamer34

i changed it to beastmaster/surv and working good but how can i make it cast tier spells like Intimidation and such?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i changed it to beastmaster/surv and working good but how can i make it cast tier spells like Intimidation and such?


Humm, there's no queuing system in hunter profile atm.

Been busy a bit with paladin and especially new healing engine needed some more tweaking and took time to fix it. Holy is nearly ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Deathsmind

Hey Code it seems like the prot profile doesnt take in affect range. Sometimes i have to move away for whatever reason and it will still try and cast melee stuff when it has different things available to cast instead.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey Code it seems like the prot profile doesnt take in affect range. Sometimes i have to move away for whatever reason and it will still try and cast melee stuff when it has different things available to cast instead.


Oh really? Which version? I guess CodeMyTest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Deathsmind

Ya protection code my test. Is that not the right one?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ya protection code my test. Is that not the right one?


ATM try CodeMyRetribution. Includes both best prot and ret setups.

CodeMyTest is old stuff

Edit: CodeMyHoly is kind of buggy ATM because new healing engine is not all ready yet. Even with actual CodeMyRetribution there are couple errors going on when raid members dies if using ActiveHealing. Will probly need few more days to get this fixed.. ATM works well until someone dies lol will keep you updated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## horseyshane

edited /10 chars

----------


## Enrage187

Hi, maybe its a dump question but what are the values/settings to optimize it for the prot 4 set bonus?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk-4

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Liking the new changes. Works very smoothly. Quick question, for some reason when I queue in Hand of Freedom, it isn't firing. This has been the case with all the newer updates. Is it coded that it requires a specific snare at that time to fire off? It does fire eventually but erratic. Cant predict it.


You are right, it isnt coded atm in newer version. Will fix this for next versio ty



> Hi, maybe its a dump question but what are the values/settings to optimize it for the prot 4 set bonus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk-4


Not coded yet as well! Sorry i have only 2/4.. Hard to test for me

----------


## horseyshane

Thanks, appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## Master34

Can't wait to test your next Ret Profile update...

Something i would like to have code: 

- Divine Shield in system queue macro.
- Higher priority with Execution Sentence (But i did it manually for now...and its work well)
- Hand of Purity macro fix (Hand of protection pop when queuing it)
- Maybe a way to move the new bar where we want.

Thanks so much for your amazing works!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Can't wait to test your next Ret Profile update...
> 
> Something i would like to have code: 
> 
> - Divine Shield in system queue macro.
> - Higher priority with Execution Sentence (But i did it manually for now...and its work well)
> - Hand of Purity macro fix (Hand of protection pop when queuing it)
> - Maybe a way to move the new bar where we want.
> 
> Thanks so much for your amazing works!


Oh! Purity queing hop damn that explain some things.. Haha
All of this is/will be fixed in next versions. Whats your ilvl? Main spec Ret? I need a good ret tester!

Btw you can drag bar by dragging inquisition/vengeance/mana bar.

----------


## Psyrex

[QUOTE=The Bestial wrath option I'm still befuddled on, all it says is "Toggle Automatic Bstial Wrath - Mouse wheel: adjust value by 1" -- with option to go from 0 to 100 -- what does the incrementation do? I couldn't find in your tooltips/site doc's what the difference is between /activecooldown and /trash, could you explain please or point me in direction i might be overlooking[/QUOTE]

referring to the Hunter CodeMyTest 1.21 ver

Thought I would repost these questions since I didn't see a response, i know you're busy. Have new questions as well: Is there a way that I can bind the functions that are bound to the right/left-shift/alt/ctrl keys to other keys? I would like to bind, for example: pause to the "p" key so that i can then create an in-game /click macro and assign it to a space on my bartender bar and then assign a razer keybind to that macro. With the current setup playing using the razer naga and trying to use the alt/shift/ctrl (which are bound to functions within your script) makes things difficult. Plus I have my vent to-talk key set to left-ctrl for ease and convienence. When /activecooldowns is selected and combat ends it still cast the CD's if I don't push the macro again in time is there a way to work it that when combat ends it stops the CD's from being used. Last question, can you suggest a constant visual way to tell is I have /activecooldowns or /trash activated?

Positive feedback: I love the work thus far, I ran all the flexes with it and it worked great. I am a disabled vet and play one-handed comfortably so this gives me the satisfaction of being competitive and able to play my hunter with more of a smile. So thank you!

----------


## Kaktuzz

First of all, thank you very much for your profiles, you are doing amazing job!

In the latest prot paladin releases Manual mode for Shield of the Righteous doesn't seem to work for me. It still acts like Wise mode. It worked in CodeMyTest but in 3.0 and 3.01 it seems to be broken. 

Thanks again!

----------


## Master34

> Oh! Purity queing hop damn that explain some things.. Haha
> All of this is/will be fixed in next versions. Whats your ilvl? Main spec Ret? I need a good ret tester!
> 
> Btw you can drag bar by dragging inquisition/vengeance/mana bar.



Ilvl: 543
Main Spec: Ret

Im your man to test yours updates...iam using your profile since the begining as ret...and is one of the best...i play a lot, and i check often your thread...so you will have a quick feedback...but my english is bad lol 

ohh nice for the dragging bar!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> referring to the Hunter CodeMyTest 1.21 ver
> 
> Thought I would repost these questions since I didn't see a response, i know you're busy. Have new questions as well: Is there a way that I can bind the functions that are bound to the right/left-shift/alt/ctrl keys to other keys? I would like to bind, for example: pause to the "p" key so that i can then create an in-game /click macro and assign it to a space on my bartender bar and then assign a razer keybind to that macro. With the current setup playing using the razer naga and trying to use the alt/shift/ctrl (which are bound to functions within your script) makes things difficult. Plus I have my vent to-talk key set to left-ctrl for ease and convienence. When /activecooldowns is selected and combat ends it still cast the CD's if I don't push the macro again in time is there a way to work it that when combat ends it stops the CD's from being used. Last question, can you suggest a constant visual way to tell is I have /activecooldowns or /trash activated?
> 
> Positive feedback: I love the work thus far, I ran all the flexes with it and it worked great. I am a disabled vet and play one-handed comfortably so this gives me the satisfaction of being competitive and able to play my hunter with more of a smile. So thank you!


I'm very sorry if I didnt respond, I remember seeing your post but seems like it slept away from my mind and I forgot you  :Frown: 

The incrementation of BW is "How Much Focus" you want the profile too pool prior to using BW. it normally stands around 70+

They keybinds as they actually are cannot be mapped to macro keys. This however sound like a great idea. Might add this to my setups.

About Trash and Cooldowns visuals, yes. I dont know if you seen my vengeance bar for paladin but an hunter bar is going to be added to my hunter profile as well in due time.

I'm sorry if my hunter profile lacks love lately but it's for the best. I actually am working on my All-In-One paladin, perfecting it to make it unique in its approach and style and then with this setup i will be able to code any class in few days so it's going to rock sometimes soon. Keep faith!




> First of all, thank you very much for your profiles, you are doing amazing job!
> 
> In the latest prot paladin releases Manual mode for Shield of the Righteous doesn't seem to work for me. It still acts like Wise mode. It worked in CodeMyTest but in 3.0 and 3.01 it seems to be broken. 
> 
> Thanks again!


Humm i tought manual mode was unused so I didnt bother hehe. I will re-add it  :Smile: 




> Ilvl: 543
> Main Spec: Ret
> 
> Im your man to test yours updates...iam using your profile since the begining as ret...and is one of the best...i play a lot, and i check often your thread...so you will have a quick feedback...but my english is bad lol 
> 
> ohh nice for the dragging bar!!


Sweet! Will send PM your way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deathsmind

Actually you can keybind them. I make a macro for prot there is /sotr. So i create that in game, place it on a bar and then I have a Razer Naga mouse that i keybind that to. So for me my /sotr is click whenever i push my 5 key on my naga, you can place that in your bars anywhere. I have more setup just giving an example, not hard to do if you have the gear.

----------


## bauwoo

Thanks very much Code. I edited the synapse springs for "/use 10" cause it's on the hands. Worked like a charm. As for the PvP I will try to get some info for you.

----------


## Master34

Something to add in the RET Rotation

Paladin T16 Retribution 2P Bonus (New) When Art of War activates, all damage is increased by 5% for 6 sec.
Paladin T16 Retribution 4P Bonus (New) Holy Power consumers have a 25% chance to make your next Divine Storm free

The 2 set bonus is yet another proc, not something we can rely on, while the 4 set bonus is a free...aoe attack!

So the spell priority in single target become:

1-Keep up Inquisition (ideally with 3 Holy Power). 
2-Cast Templar's Verdict (when you have 5 Holy Power). 
3-Cast Execution Sentence. 
4-Cast Hammer of Wrath on cooldown (It is only available when the target is below 20% health or when Avenging Wrath is active.)
5-Cast Crusader Strike on cooldown (it generates Holy Power). 
6-Cast Judgment on cooldown (it generates Holy Power). 
7-Cast Divine Storm if you have the 4-Part Tier 16 Set Bonus, and you have a Divine Storm proc from it. 
8-Cast Exorcism on cooldown (it generates Holy Power). 
9-Cast Templar's Verdict (when you have 3 Holy Power).

And off course in AOE mode...DS PROC will be the highest priority and take the place of the number 2 in the rotation above.

----------


## ace99ro

ye , it will be great if u can add the 4 set Divine Storm proc , it works exactly like Divine Purpose , gives a free and 50% stronger Divine Storm , i think it has a 9 sec timer 

( 567ilvl ret atm - pulling arround 245k dps @ 100 mil dmgdone and depending on procs almost 500k dps burst at the single target raiding dummy with ur profile )

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Something to add in the RET Rotation
> 
> Paladin T16 Retribution 2P Bonus (New) When Art of War activates, all damage is increased by 5% for 6 sec.
> Paladin T16 Retribution 4P Bonus (New) Holy Power consumers have a 25% chance to make your next Divine Storm free
> 
> The 2 set bonus is yet another proc, not something we can rely on, while the 4 set bonus is a free...aoe attack!
> 
> So the spell priority in single target become:
> 
> ...


--------- Combat Check ---------
-- Execution Sentence
-- Light's Hammer
-- Inquisition
-- Templar's/Storm 5 Holy Power	or with holy avenger
-- Divine Crusader AoE
-- Hammer of Wrath
-- Crusader Strike / Hammer of the Righteous
-- Judgement
-- Divine Crusader Single
-- Exorcism Mass & Normal
-- Holy Prism
-- Inquisition as filler if under 25 sec.
-- Templar's/Storm 3 Holy Power	

Here's how i have it setup as of now. I see why you would make the proc lower in prio to maxout holy gens but let's say you have a DP proc and a Divine Crusader proc you will end up losing holy power(or a proc) somewhere if I'm right. How long does the proc stay? We need to blow it before our next divine storm is ready... should blow it as soon as we can as im understanding it. Or did I miss something?

The way i have it setp right now would be good for both aoe and single rotations. That beign said i'm open to mods!  :Smile: 






> ye , it will be great if u can add the 4 set Divine Storm proc , it works exactly like Divine Purpose , gives a free and 50% stronger Divine Storm , i think it has a 9 sec timer 
> 
> ( 567ilvl ret atm - pulling arround 245k dps @ 100 mil dmgdone and depending on procs almost 500k dps burst at the single target raiding dummy with ur profile )


The version you have use the procs right? I think it is in 3.01. At least I see it here in my old ret profile.

----------


## Malfunctionz

Is there still a 3.3.5a profile available? I might be retarded, but I cant find it anywhere.

----------


## ace99ro

no , i had a version that didnt use it yet , gonna try it again with the new version , gonna post some results here

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Is there still a 3.3.5a profile available? I might be retarded, but I cant find it anywhere.


You lucky I do. However I don't host it on my SVN as I don't really support it, I coded it for some OC user and he said his DPS went from 800 to 2000. Don't know if its good but he seemed happy with it. PM me your email address ill mail it to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## CodeMyLife

> no , i had a version that didnt use it yet , gonna try it again with the new version , gonna post some results here


Probly the old 3.0... They were using it during second war dude, update gogogo!

Btw you get insane gear.. I wonder is the numbers you reported decent!? I mean I don't know what would be good or not... I'm tank so I cannot compare  :Smile:

----------


## Geekingitout

So when I am tanking bosses, and I noticed when I hit 20% or less health the PQR is not using Hammer of Wrath. My question is, is that a bug or do I have a setting wrong?

----------


## Deathsmind

Its not you that hits 20% its the boss. Not sure if you just worded that wrong or what...

----------


## Geekingitout

> Its not you that hits 20% its the boss. Not sure if you just worded that wrong or what...



I did word it wrong, I meant to say boss health at 20% or less,  :Smile:  sorry bout that.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Yeah forgot to put HoW in 3.0. However Retribution 3.01 works #1. And works for tank as well.

I did challenge scholo yesterday as Holy. Didnt heal since Firelands... Found some issues especially some regarding LoS... PQR_IsOutOfSight is broken. Seems like ill have to put an event reader for out of sights to blaklist a couple seconds.. Also had issues with auto-beacon. I'm wondering how good is it actually to beacon swap using glyph? Should I bother making it or i should make a focusbeacon and static it to a tank or something when we set focus?

----------


## ashdale

Hey, been using your prot profile for awhile now, and love it. But my main spec in holy and figured i would toss some ideas your way on the beacon question. For instance I do like the glyph to allow for easier swapping, BUT I don't swap things around the group to injured people etc... I have two options in my (hacked to ever loving nuts) version of Buba's old holy profile. I have one check box for Dont Swap Beacon, this basically if checked just ignores the function, useful for situations where your beacon needs to be on someone specific and cant move. And then I have my Auto Cast Beacon on Tank, this does a scan of current raid/party members for who was current threat situation == 3 and if they have the role of "tank" if those two conditions are met it casts beacon on them, this makes it nice and automatic when tanks do a taunt swap and the other tank takes over the function automatically swaps my beacon over to the new tank thats now tanking the boss.

Of course an argument can be made that having the glyph + an option to swap to the raid/party member just before that member is going to recieve a DL/FL would be helpful as the current EFs etc ticking around the raid would begin to filter to them and you would gain the extra HP from the cast then have the beacon snap back to the current threat target tank, the only limiting factor there is the spell still has a 3 sec CD, but assuming you can afford for it to NOT be on the tank for that time it would generate additional HP and help emergency healing. Could be an interesting option for several fights that dont have any spikey tank dmg functions.

----------


## Aegeus

Swapping beacon is very useful for 25 man raids, but anything lower and I'd suggest keeping it on a static target e.g. Tank or someone about to receive a lot of incoming damage

----------


## BHLDepression

For prot pallys, could you add in a que system for when I click an ability It will cast that ability next. I know soapbox uses this system and some of his profiles and it helps a ton.

----------


## Soapbox

Thought I would return the favor and post this in YOUR thread since you made it to be that you would rather make your issues public rather than bringing it to me directly. 

I like how you say this, when I in fact don't steal a damn thing. I work with BuBa who has actually helped me with a LOT of functions and has granted me access to a few of them. Mentally, BuBa, these people I talk to every single damn almost and I share every bit of my coding with them, If you ask them, i don't claim anything I create as private, since I don't sell "code". I sell my ability to create something that is easy for people to use, has enough features and flat out out-performs.

With that being said, stop being bitter, a post has already been made comparing my hunter profiles and I do believe yours was one it was compared against and mine was still on top, so whats the point in bragging about creating "great functions" when your trying to boast a lackluster profile, Code?

This is the first time I have spoken to you, or even heard you mention my name and you are over here talking trash like a little school girl without once contacting me about it, is that how you handle business or interaction with others you socially inept little twerp?

You have been here since March of '08, I have been and selling since before you even showed up here, so who the hell are you? I can go ahead and use the same statement you have used, and say that why would I have interest in others profiles when mine is #1? Not all of my profiles are #1, i do focus on a particular few(the ones i actively play which makes testing easier). I am 1 person updating and controlling over 20 profiles, with a full time job, most of which are, for what its worth, top of the food chain. By what I see you have 3 or 4 out and not even one is comparable or better than mine so again i ask, why are you in here talking as if you are some sort of brilliant mind.

Your 2c isn't going to get you any respect or any more people to come to your free profiles. I don't know what your intent is here making a complete shit statement like that, but get some manners kid or at least state the reason behind a prick statement like that.

As far as contributing, i can say for a FACT i have contributed more functions to this community than you could imagine, why don't you know about it? Because I don't sit on my ass and brag about how much I have contributed because I am too damn busy between my profiles and helping others. I don't troll the forums or try to make myself a continual presence here.

Things like SoapboxTip, KlaxxiSource which you won't know EITHER of them by that name because I released them as free information . I have spent enough of my time on this with you, next time come to me with your ****ing issues dude, don't be a shiesty little bitch and post crap like you did, even though you are new here I would have expected more out of you than that.

----------


## Soapbox

> PQR_IsOutOfSight



The LOS check I have in my profiles isn't broken and works just fine, but you would have to steal that to get access to it right? But you're a genius, self proclaimed, so I am sure you can figure it out without me.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thought I would return the favor and post this in YOUR thread since you made it to be that you would rather make your issues public rather than bringing it to me directly. 
> 
> I like how you say this, when I in fact don't steal a damn thing. I work with BuBa who has actually helped me with a LOT of functions and has granted me access to a few of them. Mentally, BuBa, these people I talk to every single damn almost and I share every bit of my coding with them, If you ask them, i don't claim anything I create as private, since I don't sell "code". I sell my ability to create something that is easy for people to use, has enough features and flat out out-performs.
> 
> With that being said, stop being bitter, a post has already been made comparing my hunter profiles and I do believe yours was one it was compared against and mine was still on top, so whats the point in bragging about creating "great functions" when your trying to boast a lackluster profile, Code?
> 
> This is the first time I have spoken to you, or even heard you mention my name and you are over here talking trash like a little school girl without once contacting me about it, is that how you handle business or interaction with others you socially inept little twerp?
> 
> You have been here since March of '08, I have been and selling since before you even showed up here, so who the hell are you? I can go ahead and use the same statement you have used, and say that why would I have interest in others profiles when mine is #1? Not all of my profiles are #1, i do focus on a particular few(the ones i actively play which makes testing easier). I am 1 person updating and controlling over 20 profiles, with a full time job, most of which are, for what its worth, top of the food chain. By what I see you have 3 or 4 out and not even one is comparable or better than mine so again i ask, why are you in here talking as if you are some sort of brilliant mind.
> ...


Heh you contributes so much, your 118 rep shows it right.. I'm not gonna argue with you as it seems you are not gonna be honest anyway. You work with Bubba and Mentally? How come they do not say the same thing, should I thrust you or them? 

Of course i do not get manners towards you but it seems I do get manners as the only people I will ever have problems with are people like you.




> The LOS check I have in my profiles isn't broken and works just fine, but you would have to steal that to get access to it right? But you're a genius, self proclaimed, so I am sure you can figure it out without me.


That's exactly what I said. Selfish. I do not see you much in the Developer's thread helping other devs.

You are funny!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey, been using your prot profile for awhile now, and love it. But my main spec in holy and figured i would toss some ideas your way on the beacon question. For instance I do like the glyph to allow for easier swapping, BUT I don't swap things around the group to injured people etc... I have two options in my (hacked to ever loving nuts) version of Buba's old holy profile. I have one check box for Dont Swap Beacon, this basically if checked just ignores the function, useful for situations where your beacon needs to be on someone specific and cant move. And then I have my Auto Cast Beacon on Tank, this does a scan of current raid/party members for who was current threat situation == 3 and if they have the role of "tank" if those two conditions are met it casts beacon on them, this makes it nice and automatic when tanks do a taunt swap and the other tank takes over the function automatically swaps my beacon over to the new tank thats now tanking the boss.
> 
> Of course an argument can be made that having the glyph + an option to swap to the raid/party member just before that member is going to recieve a DL/FL would be helpful as the current EFs etc ticking around the raid would begin to filter to them and you would gain the extra HP from the cast then have the beacon snap back to the current threat target tank, the only limiting factor there is the spell still has a 3 sec CD, but assuming you can afford for it to NOT be on the tank for that time it would generate additional HP and help emergency healing. Could be an interesting option for several fights that dont have any spikey tank dmg functions.


I totally love the idea. Thank you very much!




> Swapping beacon is very useful for 25 man raids, but anything lower and I'd suggest keeping it on a static target e.g. Tank or someone about to receive a lot of incoming damage


Okay I will make a way to use it on raid as well. Probably a Selection in PQI or something. Thank you bro!




> For prot pallys, could you add in a que system for when I click an ability It will cast that ability next. I know soapbox uses this system and some of his profiles and it helps a ton.


I like to make macros that can be used with keybinds. Mouse clicks is good for dummy fight but for raiding you should use mouse for orienting toon rather than clicking imo. What ability did you have in mind?

----------


## kuukuu

> Heh you contributes so much, your 118 rep shows it right.. I'm not gonna argue with you as it seems you are not gonna be honest anyway. You work with Bubba and Mentally? How come they do not say the same thing, should I thrust you or them? 
> 
> Of course i do not get manners towards you but it seems I do get manners as the only people I will ever have problems with are people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I said. Selfish. I do not see you much in the Developer's thread helping other devs.
> 
> You are funny!


He's not allowed in the Dev section. It was made for those of us that don't sell profiles.

----------


## Geekingitout

> Yeah forgot to put HoW in 3.0. However Retribution 3.01 works #1. And works for tank as well.


So, I tried your Retribution 3.01 and all it did was try to do the ret rotation, and wouldn't use half the stuff required for prot. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong or what.

*Nevermind, I added HoW to the protection profile and it works now, TY!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> So, I tried your Retribution 3.01 and all it did was try to do the ret rotation, and wouldn't use half the stuff required for prot. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong or what.
> 
> *Nevermind, I added HoW to the protection profile and it works now, TY!


Did you Reload UI and reboot PQR when you updated? It does work and is almost same as 3.0 with ret abilities and mods but its the very same for prot(+HoW). Forgot to mention. 3.0+ you must ALWAYS select the master rotation.

By the way sorry to everyone if it's a bit messy these days but I'm trying to find time to finish Holy and then I will remove the others and release my all-in-one paladin.

----------


## pnd

Just want to say your ret profile is good stuff. Starting to mess around with it in proving grounds and got to wave 30 with some changes (ex. had to manually judge with mouseover). I might give your prot profile a go in there as well.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Just want to say your ret profile is good stuff. Starting to mess around with it in proving grounds and got to wave 30 with some changes (ex. had to manually judge with mouseover). I might give your prot profile a go in there as well.


I'm very happy you like it! About judgement, was it to double JP? I get double JP coded but alone we lack valid targets. However mouseovering a second mob or focussing should be enough for DJP to work efficiently.

I went up to wave 27 as prot with very few trys. Couls probly get farter but it is hard to keep the heal alive more than surviving. I did a macro you can test it is /takecontrol. It will invert target priority to mouseover, this way all your ranged attacks will be cast on mouse rather than target and as well reckoning becomes automated. Let me know how it worked!  :Smile: 

Tyvm for feedback!

----------


## pnd

Ye i noticed it was auto judging before i even pressed my own judgement button. But i mainly disabled it cause i wanted to control the speed buff you get from Long Arm of the Law. I will report on the prot trials, your profile is gonna have to carry me through this though since i have never tanked before.

----------


## Ognos

ret doesn't seem to work for me, I have no idea of why

I remember Xelper's would break with exorcism glyph but I take out the glyph and it still doesn't function.

Any ideas? Prot one works perfect and flawlessly but the ret one doesn't.

----------


## Master34

> ret doesn't seem to work for me, I have no idea of why
> 
> I remember Xelper's would break with exorcism glyph but I take out the glyph and it still doesn't function.
> 
> Any ideas? Prot one works perfect and flawlessly but the ret one doesn't.



Which version you using?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> ret doesn't seem to work for me, I have no idea of why
> 
> I remember Xelper's would break with exorcism glyph but I take out the glyph and it still doesn't function.
> 
> Any ideas? Prot one works perfect and flawlessly but the ret one doesn't.


Make sure you are using Master(CodeMyRetribution) Do not go straight Retribution(CodeMyRetribution), the profile will move to it when it detect your spec.

----------


## Aegeus

CML, will you be around in a few hours for Skype? I might be able to help you with some of the things I've noticed and that could be implemented for the Retribution profile =D

----------


## horseyshane

edited /10 chars

----------


## Psyrex

***Edit*** n/m figured out how.. added /use 10 in the Actions of Talent - Dire Beast.. However now that i think about it, will that throw an error up on my non-engineered hunter. Testing.... ***Edit 2*** ok no error.

heya, for hunter codemytest, is there another place I can put the "UseInventoryItem(10) -- Use Gloves " other than bestial wrath. With the Assurance of Consequence trinket they don't line up CD-wise anymore and the way the script is setup it ends up in a dps loss (not firing on CD) - (Did a test of running strictly as is, and then running while I manually click the /10 when avail). I saw the closest spell as being Direbeast (30sec cd), but couldnt figure out how to add it when DB fires -wasnt sure, in the script, where it runs the actual spell (DB) on cd.

----------


## Psyrex

ok new question, from my testing, Focus Fire is firing as soon as 5 stacks are accumulated however sometimes it fires right before, right at or during Bestial Wrath - which is not a good thing (dps loss), is there a way to do a bestial wrath check when it concerns focus fire like it does for Kill Command? Like: if Bestial wrath is going to fire in 15 or less seconds do not use focus fire and if buff of Bestial wrath is up then do not use focus fire. Thanks for all your help I appreciate it.

----------


## Ognos

> Make sure you are using Master(CodeMyRetribution) Do not go straight Retribution(CodeMyRetribution), the profile will move to it when it detect your spec.


Yes sir i did use tha tone

this comes up:



> Message: [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:73: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 10/25/13 15:29:27
> Count: 127
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "-- Functions -- ..."]:73: in function `CML_Inquisition'
> [string "-- Retribution ..."]:89: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


I again updated SVN which found no updates, deleted old files and copied new ones into each corresponding location.

At first it was sacred shield giving an error so I disabled that in PQI but now it comes up as that above.

Also, maybe off topic, but everytime I start a profile, it turns my wow sounds back on for some reason

----------


## pnd

Little update, got to wave 37 with the prot profile. Manually using cd's, stun etc ofcourse There is a guide on wowhead i followed if anyone else wants to try it. You might have to scroll down a bit but its the guide made by ashaton or something. thx again for a great profile, i had lots of fun tweaking and testing stuff!

Proving Yourself: Endless Tank (Wave 30) - Achievement - World of Warcraft

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Little update, got to wave 37 with the prot profile. Manually using cd's, stun etc ofcourse There is a guide on wowhead i followed if anyone else wants to try it. You might have to scroll down a bit but its the guide made by ashaton or something. thx again for a great profile, i had lots of fun tweaking and testing stuff!
> 
> Proving Yourself: Endless Tank (Wave 30) - Achievement - World of Warcraft


WoW I hate you!! Haha I did not even got to 30 myself.. I feel noob now because of you :P

Thanks for the feedback and congratulation for your achievements, profile or not this is something amazing  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## lomotil

I have been using your hunter and poke profiles and I love them. Thank you for sharing them with us. However, I have not been able to get the pvp setting for the poke profile to work. I have tried re-installing everything and disabling all add-ons, but nothing works. The poke leveling setting works great but when I set it to pvp, it will enter matches and then just sit there. My filters are cleared in the pet jounal and I disable all the pet leveling stuff.

----------


## hurburgur

I'm using the latest version and Master (CodeMyRet), but Execution Sentence doesn't ever get cast as Ret. Is there a setting somewhere I'm missing?

----------


## Danz93

What's the chance of getting banned using your poke rotations leveling up pets... or doing pvp all night or whatever is it even traceable? do you know?

----------


## Master34

> I'm using the latest version and Master (CodeMyRet), but Execution Sentence doesn't ever get cast as Ret. Is there a setting somewhere I'm missing?


you have to queue it for now... /execsent...im not at home, not sure if that macro is really that....but check on the yellow/orange triangle in PQR...to see all the macros..

----------


## Deathsmind

Danz93, PQR is just nice macros essentially, nothing wrong with them, you still have to be at the computer to use them. No one gets banned using PQR.

----------


## djancoek

I couldn't find an answer to this anywhere, sorry if it's been posted and I missed it.

Does your Prot profile take advantage of the T16 4pce?

----------


## CodeMyLife

[


> I have been using your hunter and poke profiles and I love them. Thank you for sharing them with us. However, I have not been able to get the pvp setting for the poke profile to work. I have tried re-installing everything and disabling all add-ons, but nothing works. The poke leveling setting works great but when I set it to pvp, it will enter matches and then just sit there. My filters are cleared in the pet jounal and I disable all the pet leveling stuff.


I do not know why it would not work.






> I'm using the latest version and Master (CodeMyRet), but Execution Sentence doesn't ever get cast as Ret. Is there a setting somewhere I'm missing?


Atm you have to queue it.




> What's the chance of getting banned using your poke rotations leveling up pets... or doing pvp all night or whatever is it even traceable? do you know?


This is not safe. This is a bot that can go crazy.




> Danz93, PQR is just nice macros essentially, nothing wrong with them, you still have to be at the computer to use them. No one gets banned using PQR.


I effectively never heard of PQR bans.




> I couldn't find an answer to this anywhere, sorry if it's been posted and I missed it.
> 
> Does your Prot profile take advantage of the T16 4pce?


Not yet sorry. Got mine tonight so yeah will do.



Long story short, I needed à rogue sub profile for my raider. He asked me how to and I shown him some Stuff. Thats why I'm not much here, spent whole week-end on it but it's going good.

Need rogue testers send me PMs  :Smile: 

What's best AoE spec for rogues? Combat seems to do great at first glance while sub seems quite low.

My Rogue profile is almost ready and will include 3 specs in one rotation. My rogue raided with it yesterday and he did quite good while lately on assassination he was doing really bad. It also include my Bar with combos/aoemodes/feintstatus. Also includes a telent swapper and much much more. Sad iI had to put holy aside for the week-end otherwise it would be released already but at least I didnt lost my time :P

----------


## Master34

Any thought about around when your next release of your ret profile upgrade?

----------


## djpuka

thanks for your hard work mate. I am new to PQR and this works nice. thanks again

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Any thought about around when your next release of your ret profile upgrade?


I would say friday I will release paladin regardless of holy status. Atm it's working, just not optimised for specific raid mechanics. I'm finalising my new queueing system wich is some unseen logic that I'm sure everyone will be amazed of. Be ready to delete these obselete macros. Queuing spells never been that easy  :Wink: 




> thanks for your hard work mate. I am new to PQR and this works nice. thanks again


Hey very welcome and welcome to PQR. Enjoy your stay and please provide feedback  :Wink: 

Edit: Hey Old School is good music :P

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## Master34

> I I'm finalising my new queueing system wich is some unseen logic that I'm sure everyone will be amazed of. Be ready to delete these obselete macros. Queuing spells never been that easy


Im very very curious about that...can't wait...  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Im very very curious about that...can't wait...


Heh your inbox is full sadly! Cant PM you my skype  :Frown: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Combat and Assassination would be pretty close I would imagine as they were in ToT, I wasn't able to play around with the new blade flurry much since the new changes to it were it hits 4 things
> since I had to remain. Sub is shit for AoE (In cata it was a dps loss if you had to change targets more often then once every 30 seconds up until 4.3, only exception was Theralion and Valiona were It pulled 
> ahead of others because of it's mobility.) and it's also the lowest dps spec in general (although being a fan of sub since vanilla, the most recent simcraft numbers made me happy.) so I don't 
> understand why he would want a PQR profile to play it for him as you would only play sub for fun since it's the last decently hard rogue rotation but I don't judge. =P 
> All in all you play combat to spam, Ass* to wait, Sub for fun as.
> 
> PS. I will also test this if you want some feedback and reports on the numbers it's pulling every fight 
> Rogue ilvl 534.


It seems sub is top ST atm.. It's really going well for my friend in our raids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Master34

> Heh your inbox is full sadly! Cant PM you my skype 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Empty now  :Smile:

----------


## Ognos

i figured out the problem that i was having.

If I respec from prot to ret, and change the profile to CML Ret, it won't work unless i reloadUI and then start the ret. It doesn't save the PQI options from before so I don't know what is causing that. I'll try to explain this one:
Login as prot, activate prot profile, all options same from before.
Spec ret, reload UI, activate ret, PQI options reset
Spec prot, reload UI again, activate prot, PQI options are still the reset settings

Also, would it be possible to have an option to remove this interface showing HP, single/aoe/mass, vengence/inquisition table thing?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i figured out the problem that i was having.
> 
> If I respec from prot to ret, and change the profile to CML Ret, it won't work unless i reloadUI and then start the ret. It doesn't save the PQI options from before so I don't know what is causing that. I'll try to explain this one:
> Login as prot, activate prot profile, all options same from before.
> Spec ret, reload UI, activate ret, PQI options reset
> Spec prot, reload UI again, activate prot, PQI options are still the reset settings
> 
> Also, would it be possible to have an option to remove this interface showing HP, single/aoe/mass, vengence/inquisition table thing?


This PQI issue should be solved in next release.

The bar can be Turned off via PQI, uncheck status.

Doing lasts minute tweaks, have to test ret and will release probly in an hour or two.

----------


## Ognos

> This PQI issue should be solved in next release.
> 
> The bar can be Turned off via PQI, uncheck status.
> 
> Doing lasts minute tweaks, have to test ret and will release probly in an hour or two.


Thank you, I had no idea Vengence Status was that table.

Also, maybe I messed something up, but prot doesn't function when I glyph focused shield (Avenger shield hits 1 target for 30% harder, no longer cleaves).

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thank you, I had no idea Vengence Status was that table.
> 
> Also, maybe I messed something up, but prot doesn't function when I glyph focused shield (Avenger shield hits 1 target for 30% harder, no longer cleaves).


Noted, thanks for reporting, sadly it wont be tonight lol

I guess you might have more to report later as 3.02 is up! It's not all tested yet I will need feedback to further improve it.

CodeMyLife Paladin 3.02
- New Queueing System that use some codes I developped. No more need for macros, just hit the button once.
- Supported Spells
- Avenger's Shield
- Blinding Light
- Divine Shield
- Execution Sentence
- Hammer of Justice
- Now Using Dedicated Data File for all my profiles.
- Added Holy Abilities and Rotation. The setup has not been tested in raids. I did a lot of Proving Grounds but no raids with it.
- Added multi-PQI support depending on specs. You asked for it, here it is.
- Added Holy Bar Display/Multiple modifications to bar.
- Reimplemented Hand of Freedom macro for mouseover.
- Reimplemented /activecooldown.

Take PALADIN CodeMyLife on my SVN with PQR_CodeMyLife_Data.lua data sheet. You could also update and earlier CodeMyLife 3.0 via rotation editor.

Start always with the master rotation the profile will select the appropriate spec.

Happy Healing/Tanking/DPSing

----------


## ColdBear

> CodeMyLife Paladin 3.02
> 
> - Added Holy Abilities and Rotation. The setup has not been tested in raids. I did a lot of Proving Grounds but no raids with it.
> - Added Holy Bar Display/Multiple modifications to bar.



I normally don't post on forums, I didn't even know I had a registered account until now. Just wanted to let you know that with the help of your holy profile I was able to get up to Wave 35 on Endless Healer. Thanks so much for your work on the profiles, really appreciate it.

Anyways... If anyone wants to know how I did it...

I never used a specific set of gear, I just changed out my helm so that I wasn't using a legendary meta but the spirit one.
I did hit the 3507 haste breakpoint for EF ticks. While we're at it, the rest of my stats are as follows: Spirit: 11557 (w/ flask), Mastery: 5760 (22.00%), Crit: 722 (14.63%)

My talents were 112332
My glyphs Hand of Sac, Divinity, Flash of Light

Settings for PQR...

Set Beacon of Light to Focus and keep Oto focused
Turn off Holy Radiance, Light of Dawn, Hand of Salv (Oto doesn't show up as a tank), and cooldowns were used manually
Holy Shock 95
WoG/EF 70
Holy Light 85
Divine Light 70
Flash of Light 35
Lay on Hands 25
Hand of Sac 35
Hand of Prot 30 (This will cast on Oto, so make sure to keep Hand of Freedom somewhere close or turn off this setting)
Rebuke: Random (don't rely on it though)

To be honest, I didn't really remember the order at which each wave comes out or their position, just gotta be quick at picking out what target to focus for interrupts, stuns, etc.
My cooldowns weren't set for specific waves either, I kinda just used them when I felt I needed it. For example, waves with the enrage mogu or the aoe mobs.
The profile does auto dispel and when you have 2 debuff up sometimes it will leave one in the melee, just gotta try to get everyone up as best you can. Not exactly sure if dispel could be turned off or not because I kind of just went straight in.

As far as I can tell, the profile will try to heal up the person with chomp, but just keep an eye out.

The profile won't hold your hand and carry you. You still need to know whats going on and have your spells bounded. If I felt I would fall behind in healing when chomps went out, I manually casted Hand of Prot on the person. I also casted Crusader Strike every so often for the holy power, mostly did it on the mogu, not sure if the 10% dmg reduction counts or not but hey, it worked out for me. I did cast Light's Hammer whenever I could and I knew damage was coming out. Hand of Sac was mostly casted by the profile with the exception of the mogu waves. And some other things I may be forgetting but you should pick up as you attempt it more and more.

Just as a side note, at round 20, I couldn't get out of combat for some reason and I was left with maybe 50k mana to go on and I still succeeded. I do have horridon's trinket and the trinket off of blackfuse though so try your best to drink when you can.

One thing that may be different from everyone else was that I would try to keep 1 hp EF on everyone and try for 3 hp EF on the tank. The amount transferred through beacon is insane.

Not much else to say except that the profile will help you, but you still need to help it along.

Sorry for the long post, but hope it will help others trying out Proving Grounds.

----------


## Master34

> CodeMyLife Paladin 3.02
> - New Queueing System that use some codes I developped. No more need for macros, just hit the button once.
> - Supported Spells
> - Avenger's Shield
> - Blinding Light
> - Divine Shield
> - Execution Sentence
> - Hammer of Justice
> - Now Using Dedicated Data File for all my profiles.
> ...


Working today...can't wait to finish!! Feedback incoming tonite for sure!! I appreciate man your awesome work of us!!

----------


## Master34

> CodeMyLife Paladin 3.02
> - New Queueing System that use some codes I developped. No more need for macros, just hit the button once.
> - Supported Spells
> - Avenger's Shield
> - Blinding Light
> - Divine Shield
> - Execution Sentence
> - Hammer of Justice
> - Now Using Dedicated Data File for all my profiles.
> ...


Working today...can't wait to finish!! Feedback incoming tonite for sure!! I appreciate man your awesome work for us!!

----------


## Headhunterz2k10

since 5.4.1 for me your prot pally Profile not realy works well like before, when i start PQR with your CodeMyLife Master and fight with it my keys in the aktion bar are flicker like crazy i have test it with other profiles but they dont have that flicker when i start them.

i hope someone can help me with my problem. =(

----------


## CodeMyLife

> since 5.4.1 for me your prot pally Profile not realy works well like before, when i start PQR with your CodeMyLife Master and fight with it my keys in the aktion bar are flicker like crazy i have test it with other profiles but they dont have that flicker when i start them.
> 
> i hope someone can help me with my problem. =(


This is with yesterday's update of the paladin profile? actually here it works just fine?

----------


## Master34

> /activecooldown


Which cooldown pop, or what happened when turn on /activecooldown? (Not at home atm to test it, and im curious  :Wink: )

----------


## Headhunterz2k10

> This is with yesterday's update of the paladin profile? actually here it works just fine?


yes the same problem with your newest version

----------


## chumii

Hey,
wanted to try your hunter profile for beastmaster, liking it so far, but is there any way to not clear target when pressing the pause button? iam using pause to use spells i bind on shift+key e.g. and its really annoying to always retarget the boss after disengage or sth..

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey,
> wanted to try your hunter profile for beastmaster, liking it so far, but is there any way to not clear target when pressing the pause button? iam using pause to use spells i bind on shift+key e.g. and its really annoying to always retarget the boss after disengage or sth..


yes, in combat check remove the cleartarget

-- Combat Check --
if PauseKey
and PauseKeyCheck then
Nova_Notify("\124cFFFFFFFFRotation Paused")
SpellStopCasting()
PetFollow()
ClearTarget()
return true
end




> yes the same problem with your newest version


sorry i might not understand what exactly you are speaking of, whats that flickering you are speaking of? a sound?




> Which cooldown pop, or what happened when turn on /activecooldown? (Not at home atm to test it, and im curious )


Avenging Wrath GotAK Holy Avenger BloddFury Berserking Trinkets Gloves are supposed to work.

----------


## horseyshane

edited /10 chars

----------


## Master34

> Avenging Wrath GotAK Holy Avenger BloddFury Berserking Trinkets Gloves are supposed to work.


What about exection sentence now? Auto fire when ready?

----------


## Master34

i know what Headhunterz2k10 mean by flicking....i have this too...can you send me you cellular number....i will send you a video of what it does... look like the profile spam too much, too fast, too quick or too early the next spell in the rotation...

divine shield queuing do not work....when i click it....i see the message in the chat...but nothing happened, Same for Hand of Salv and Hand of Protection...
Blinding light and Fist of justice look like perfect tho

----------


## Rocketbird

Omg why you always update your profiles with so much cool stuff when I am AFK (400KM) :-( hope your paladin profile will fit all my needs now (prot/holy) ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300

----------


## Headhunterz2k10

> i know what Headhunterz2k10 mean by flicking....i have this too...can you send me you cellular number....i will send you a video of what it does... look like the profile spam too much, too fast, too quick or too early the next spell in the rotation...


yes thats what i mean ^^

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hand of freedom is not firing with the /hofree macro still. Hand of purity firing Bop


Oh true I forgot that, fixed now (3.03 is up)




> What about exection sentence now? Auto fire when ready?


See PQI setting. Auto is when inquisition is up and avenging wrath cooldown is more than 15 sec or avenging wrath is active. Auto is meant to stack it with other CDs but might need some more love. Manual is, you queue it using your spellbook ability, no more need to use a macro, the profile see you trying to use execution sentence (even a single press will do) and queues it.




> i know what Headhunterz2k10 mean by flicking....i have this too...can you send me you cellular number....i will send you a video of what it does... look like the profile spam too much, too fast, too quick or too early the next spell in the rotation...
> 
> divine shield queuing do not work....when i click it....i see the message in the chat...but nothing happened, Same for Hand of Salv and Hand of Protection...
> Blinding light and Fist of justice look like perfect tho


Oh! forgot to add it to ret and holy, silly me. fixednow (3.03 is up)




> Omg why you always update your profiles with so much cool stuff when I am AFK (400KM) :-( hope your paladin profile will fit all my needs now (prot/holy) ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


Oh damn forgot to ask for your schedule, I'm terribly sorry! haha




> yes thats what i mean ^^


Tell me if it's fixed bro (3.03)


---------------------------------------------------------

CodeMyLife 3.03
- Fixed Blessing of Protection and Hand of Purity queues.
- Fixed Divine Shield.
- Fixed "Flickering"

----------


## Blackjetta

Thx again for that great release CML, its awesome. I have one small request. Would you be able to tie engineering gloves with execution sentence on auto even when actice cd is not on since they scale awesomely together and have same 1 min timer. If you can do that your profile will go from perfect to even more perfect lol 

Thx

edit: after writing this post i went and tried your 3.03 update and ret is not working. it only casts exorcism and TV at 3 HP not sure if im doing something wrong or there is an actual problem

----------


## Master34

> Thx again for that great release CML, its awesome. I have one small request. Would you be able to tie engineering gloves with execution sentence on auto even when actice cd is not on since they scale awesomely together and have same 1 min timer. If you can do that your profile will go from perfect to even more perfect lol 
> 
> Thx
> 
> edit: after writing this post i went and tried your 3.03 update and ret is not working. it only casts exorcism and TV at 3 HP not sure if im doing something wrong or there is an actual problem



Same for me 3,03....only hammer of wrath and exorcism....no crusader strike...no judgement etc...

and for the activecooldown....can u add... lifebloom and potion of mogu power?

And something else i found....when your target have exactly 20% HP...he dont cast hammer of wrath... you forgot to put a = after the <  :Smile:

----------


## Ognos

another thing I have found: Profile uses healthstone even out of combat. Just need to add a combat check and return false whatnot

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thx again for that great release CML, its awesome. I have one small request. Would you be able to tie engineering gloves with execution sentence on auto even when actice cd is not on since they scale awesomely together and have same 1 min timer. If you can do that your profile will go from perfect to even more perfect lol 
> 
> Thx
> 
> edit: after writing this post i went and tried your 3.03 update and ret is not working. it only casts exorcism and TV at 3 HP not sure if im doing something wrong or there is an actual problem


Thanks for the report, seems it was a wrong id for glyph of mass exorcism. fixed (3.04)




> another thing I have found: Profile uses healthstone even out of combat. Just need to add a combat check and return false whatnot


Good idea, done. (3.04)




> Same for me 3,03....only hammer of wrath and exorcism....no crusader strike...no judgement etc...
> 
> and for the activecooldown....can u add... lifebloom and potion of mogu power?
> 
> And something else i found....when your target have exactly 20% HP...he dont cast hammer of wrath... you forgot to put a = after the <


Thanks for the report, seems it was a wrong id for glyph of mass exorcism. also good thank for reporting HoW fixed (3.04)

Thanks for reporting!

--------------------------------------------------------------
CodeMyLife 3.04
- Now Healthstones under combat check.
- Fixed Retribution Mass Exorcism Glyph.
- Fixed Hammer of wrath at 20% instead of under 20%.

----------


## Blackjetta

Thx CML for the quick fix I'll give that a try tonight when I get home. And like I said in my earlier post making engineering gloves use auto in sync with ES would be awesome even when activecooldowns is not on. I'm pretty sure most of the raiders don't use activecooldowns as you sometimes wanna delay them for bl or other raid event. But gloves and es should be used on cd since they have a short cd Thx

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thx CML for the quick fix I'll give that a try tonight when I get home. And like I said in my earlier post making engineering gloves use auto in sync with ES would be awesome even when activecooldowns is not on. I'm pretty sure most of the raiders don't use activecooldowns as you sometimes wanna delay them for bl or other raid event. But gloves and es should be used on cd since they have a short cd Thx


What I did is: if the profile detect a failed Execution Sentence it will click gloves then trinkets then Execution Sentence. That beign said, if you accidentally place the ES between two habilities my mod will not work. your ES will be thrown without activating annything. Make sure you throw it during a GCD and all will be fine.

----------


## Master34

> What I did is: if the profile detect a failed Execution Sentence it will click gloves then trinkets then Execution Sentence. That beign said, if you accidentally place the ES between two habilities my mod will not work. your ES will be thrown without activating annything. Make sure you throw it during a GCD and all will be fine.


3.1.4 Is Very close to perfect... maybe add Lifebloom (Herbalist perk cooldown) and Potion of Mogu Power in /activecooldown?

----------


## Blackjetta

> What I did is: if the profile detect a failed Execution Sentence it will click gloves then trinkets then Execution Sentence. That beign said, if you accidentally place the ES between two habilities my mod will not work. your ES will be thrown without activating annything. Make sure you throw it during a GCD and all will be fine.


I'm not too sure what you mean by a failed ES Is that whit the PQI setting of ES on auto or does it have to be done manually?

Edit : Nevermind I see how it works now and it works awesome thx a lot. 

One more question/request Is Double Jeopardy coded in to Judge focus target when you have the double jeo buff?

----------


## Master34

> 3.1.4 Is Very close to perfect... maybe add Lifebloom (Herbalist perk cooldown) and Potion of Mogu Power in /activecooldown?



Edit: Message: ...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:1078: script ran too long
Time: 11/01/13 10:37:32
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: in function `type'
...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:1078: in function <...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:1074>
...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:995: in function `method'
...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:643: in function <...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:640>
...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:701: in function <...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:688>

sometime got this error after a combat...

Edit: In tank spec in LFR...when we have a lot of mobs....my FPS drop so low....i can play at all....when i turn off pqr...my fps become as normal....i try to check or uncheck the no facing box in pqi...but nothing different...

----------


## ShinyKnight

Since the last update, GotAK is not working *at all* for prot, and the rotation stops entirely when it tries to fire HoP on a raid member -- the mouseover icon comes up and never actually goes off (as opposed to all previously profiles when it auto-triggered).

Thoughts?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Edit: Message: ...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:1078: script ran too long
> Time: 11/01/13 10:37:32
> Count: 1
> Stack: [C]: in function `type'
> ...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:1078: in function <...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:1074>
> ...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:995: in function `method'
> ...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:643: in function <...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:640>
> ...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:701: in function <...vUI\libs\LibActionButton-1.0\LibActionButton-1.0.lua:688>
> 
> ...


What about your refiring is it at 20ms?




> Since the last update, GotAK is not working *at all* for prot, and the rotation stops entirely when it tries to fire HoP on a raid member -- the mouseover icon comes up and never actually goes off (as opposed to all previously profiles when it auto-triggered).
> 
> Thoughts?


Gotak prot never been in.

Ill. take a look to HoP. Usually happens when mouseover dies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ognos

could you possibly add a class filter for LoH? To make it not cast on paladins

apparently a paladin purposefully ran thru fire to get to the tube on siegecrafter and I lay on hands him, so he couldn't bubble the fire debuff and died lol

----------


## CodeMyLife

> could you possibly add a class filter for LoH? To make it not cast on paladins
> 
> apparently a paladin purposefully ran thru fire to get to the tube on siegecrafter and I lay on hands him, so he couldn't bubble the fire debuff and died lol


Will do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShinyKnight

_Gotak prot never been in._

Ill. take a look to HoP. Usually happens when mouseover dies.

Emphasis mine.

There's a check box and a slider for it right between Divine Protection and Sacred Shield... Right where it's always been; and it's worked until I updated to the newest set of profiles last night. As of this writing, it does positively nothing (at ANY health value), unless I trigger it manually. Which is sorta a pain in the butt on Garrosh in particular, heh. :P

Guardian of Ancient Kings - Spell - World of Warcraft -- Right here, remember?  :Wink:

----------


## Master34

> What about your refiring is it at 20ms?


Yeah i try 20ms 35ms 75ms. The profile kill my FPS...only when i have a lot of mobs...and in tank... :Frown:

----------


## aztek40

CML,
I've been trying to use the updated 3.x + ret profile but have never been able to get it to work. Your 2.15 codemytest profile works PERFECT w/ no errors for me. I can switch specs mid raid without re-loading wow and engage mobs in ret/prot. When I use codemyretribution or codemylife 3.x I get errors and it hangs during the rotation. When I "can" get it to run stable through the rotation i lose about 50-60k dps in ret =/

Any rets get better dps when using the new profile over codemytest 2.15? I'd love to get the new stuff to work but something is just "off".

----------


## Psyrex

heya CML, quick question with your codemytest bm profile: from my testing, Focus Fire is firing as soon as 5 stacks are accumulated, however sometimes it fires right before, right at or during Bestial Wrath - which is not a good thing (dps loss), is there a way to do a bestial wrath check when it concerns focus fire like it does for Kill Command? Like: if Bestial wrath is going to fire in 15 or less seconds do not use focus fire and if buff of Bestial wrath is up then do not use focus fire?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> _Gotak prot never been in._
> 
> Ill. take a look to HoP. Usually happens when mouseover dies.
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> There's a check box and a slider for it right between Divine Protection and Sacred Shield... Right where it's always been; and it's worked until I updated to the newest set of profiles last night. As of this writing, it does positively nothing (at ANY health value), unless I trigger it manually. Which is sorta a pain in the butt on Garrosh in particular, heh. :P
> 
> Guardian of Ancient Kings - Spell - World of Warcraft -- Right here, remember?


Hehe I remember it was in older setup, i meant its never been in 3.0. This spell is out GCD, i always use it by hand personally. I'll re-add it right away.




> Yeah i try 20ms 35ms 75ms. The profile kill my FPS...only when i have a lot of mobs...and in tank...


Damn jesus what kind of computer do you have? is it good or old? Radeon or Nvidia GPU?




> heya CML, quick question with your codemytest bm profile: from my testing, Focus Fire is firing as soon as 5 stacks are accumulated, however sometimes it fires right before, right at or during Bestial Wrath - which is not a good thing (dps loss), is there a way to do a bestial wrath check when it concerns focus fire like it does for Kill Command? Like: if Bestial wrath is going to fire in 15 or less seconds do not use focus fire and if buff of Bestial wrath is up then do not use focus fire?


It's true, however I'm fixing this for next version. Btw i'm looking for hunter testers for next version that hold 3 specs. I have it right here need people to help testing. send me your skype if you wanna try it!



Atm working on warrior 3 specs while fine tuning rogue and hunter 3 specs wich are currently under testing. I'm in a coding fury this week-end..

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Hehe I remember it was in older setup, i meant its never been in 3.0. This spell is out GCD, i always use it by hand personally. I'll re-add it right away.


Danke, sir. Since it's still on the in-game window and all. I like not going splat in an emergency, haha.  :Wink: 

Also, if you need testers for whatever profiles / specs, I'm certainly game... My stable of 90s (at least one of each class, naturally) thanks you in advance!

----------


## Master34

> Damn jesus what kind of computer do you have? is it good or old? Radeon or Nvidia GPU?


Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz (Quad core)
Ram: 16Go
Video Card: AMD RADEON HD 6900M Series
Resolution: 2560 X 1440
64 Bits System

its weird..cauze my computer work super clean/fluid in 10 man and 25 man...even with PQR with your ret profile...BUT in tank...look like when too much mob on me i drop at 3 fps...almost freeze...like on the garrosh fight...but when the ironstar kill all the mobs...my fps become fluid again...

i will try another pally tank profile to test

----------


## Ognos

Is it possible to save PQI settings based on spec?

Mine still doesn't save. I just went through ability editor and changed values how I wanted them so I didn't have to re-do them everytime I respec

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz (Quad core)
> Ram: 16Go
> Video Card: AMD RADEON HD 6900M Series
> Resolution: 2560 X 1440
> 64 Bits System
> 
> its weird..cauze my computer work super clean/fluid in 10 man and 25 man...even with PQR with your ret profile...BUT in tank...look like when too much mob on me i drop at 3 fps...almost freeze...like on the garrosh fight...but when the ironstar kill all the mobs...my fps become fluid again...
> 
> i will try another pally tank profile to test


There was an issue with PQR_UnitInfo()




> Is it possible to save PQI settings based on spec?
> 
> Mine still doesn't save. I just went through ability editor and changed values how I wanted them so I didn't have to re-do them everytime I respec


It seems to work for me, I will try to see what might cause it for you.




> Danke, sir. Since it's still on the in-game window and all. I like not going splat in an emergency, haha. 
> 
> Also, if you need testers for whatever profiles / specs, I'm certainly game... My stable of 90s (at least one of each class, naturally) thanks you in advance!


Re-added, sorry was a typo mistake in PQI.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

CodeMyLife 3.05
- Retribution fixes to Holy Prism.
- General fixed facing checkbox.
- Fixed Guardian of Ancient Kings(typo).
- Healing works again.

----------


## Master34

> There was an issue with PQR_UnitInfo()
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to work for me, I will try to see what might cause it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-added, sorry was a typo mistake in PQI.
> ...


3.0.5 look super fluid...more testing tomorrow...feedback inc

----------


## CodeMyLife

> 3.0.5 look super fluid...more testing tomorrow...feedback inc


Happy to hear that!

----------


## Ognos

> There was an issue with PQR_UnitInfo()
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to work for me, I will try to see what might cause it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-added, sorry was a typo mistake in PQI.
> ...


I will see if I can duplicate it too
Going to try a fresh PQR install without all the other profiles' data files

----------


## Ognos

so looks like if i activate the profile in a given spec (ret or prot), change settings how i want, then unload pqr and reload, it saves

but when i have it active and change specs while it is active, it will auto change (ret-->prot) but doesn't save settings to my pre-set values when I unloaded

Duplicate it:
Spec ret
Load PQR
Change settings
Unload PQR
Reload PQR
Ret settings saved

Spec ret
Load PQR
Change settings
Spec prot while it is active
Change settings
Spec ret again while it is active
Settings are back to default

----------


## CodeMyLife

> so looks like if i activate the profile in a given spec (ret or prot), change settings how i want, then unload pqr and reload, it saves
> 
> but when i have it active and change specs while it is active, it will auto change (ret-->prot) but doesn't save settings to my pre-set values when I unloaded
> 
> Duplicate it:
> Spec ret
> Load PQR
> Change settings
> Unload PQR
> ...


Very interesting!! Tyvm  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Master34

got error sometime when sacred shield is check in pqi...in ret spec

----------


## Enragerx

hey there, I'm revamping my hunter profiles and would like to borrow some of your code, I'll give props in my thread of course, I'm interested in your optimizations

thank you in advance!

----------


## Blackjetta

Good evening CML I was wondering if double jeo was coded in your ret profile and how it works ie on focus target or on random target 
Thx

----------


## CodeMyLife

> got error sometime when sacred shield is check in pqi...in ret spec


thanks for reporting I'll see to fix it! 




> hey there, I'm revamping my hunter profiles and would like to borrow some of your code, I'll give props in my thread of course, I'm interested in your optimizations
> 
> thank you in advance!


Anytime for free development. However as you might think I'd like so to remain crypted so we should see togheter. Btw i get v2.0 close to ready here, you should see that yourself!




> Good evening CML I was wondering if double jeo was coded in your ret profile and how it works ie on focus target or on random target 
> Thx


It should use focus/mouseover. didnt test recently however.

----------


## Master34

> got error sometime when sacred shield is check in pqi...in ret spec


Message: [string "if not HealingFunctionsSetup then ..."]:685: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'PVE_SacredVengeance' (a nil value)
Time: 11/03/13 22:39:50
Count: 88
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if not HealingFunctionsSetup then ..."]:685: in function `CML_SacredShield'
[string "-- Retribution ..."]:31: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


EDIT: i did all SOO as tank today without any fps drop...3.0.5 is perfect as a tank...even no error from sacred shield in tank spec...

----------


## tigole1

code for prot pally single target it slows and has delays in between skills on raid boss dummy is this intended?

----------


## tigole1

master 34 did you have some sort delays in between skills for prot pally in single target mode? or do you use the aoe mode even on raid boss?

single target seems to have delays in between skills.

----------


## Master34

> master 34 did you have some sort delays in between skills for prot pally in single target mode? or do you use the aoe mode even on raid boss?
> 
> single target seems to have delays in between skills.


hummm i dont think so...look perfect here...

----------


## mindal4eg

Glyph of Double Jeopardy doesn`t work by focus, as before

----------


## JhonnyQ

Is there any kind of documentation? Im currently testing some stuff any I have the following "problems":

1. Whats Activate DebuffMe and Activate TakeControl? Creating a macro with /debuffme seems to have no effect at all. Will it debuff diseases? Do I have to specifiy the diseases I want to dispell?
2. How do the Queue Hand of Freedom work? Do I have to create a macro with /hofree and use it instead of using /cast Blessing of Freedom? If I press it, BoF is queued. When will it be used? After im slowed for the first time after activation or after the GC is finished? Sometimes it seems to be casted randomly after queued.

- As i see its used with mouseover. kk

3. Im having some issues with the "kiting mechanic". If I'm not in melee range, my rotation is basically complete ****ed up and im doing nothing, although judgement is ready. Is there any way of changing this? Like "using whenever its possible"?

4. Has the tool any decent useability for pvp/arena or would you deny that?
5. /pqi config show does not have any effect. instead i have to go -> interface->addons->pqinterface

My experience so far is that it is only useable for straigth pve fights, standing almost at the same spot, without bigger movements.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Message: [string "if not HealingFunctionsSetup then ..."]:685: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'PVE_SacredVengeance' (a nil value)
> Time: 11/03/13 22:39:50
> Count: 88
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "if not HealingFunctionsSetup then ..."]:685: in function `CML_SacredShield'
> [string "-- Retribution ..."]:31: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


Thx I'll fix this SS bug.




> code for prot pally single target it slows and has delays in between skills on raid boss dummy is this intended?


It's surely not intended, however I'm not sure it's as bad as you seems to see. Try to beat profile on dummy and come back plz  :Smile:  Side note, I'm trying to lighten even more but this is a bot, it's normal to have so ressources used by it.




> Glyph of Double Jeopardy doesn`t work by focus, as before


I'll take a look to it.




> Is there any kind of documentation? Im currently testing some stuff any I have the following "problems":
> 
> 1. Whats Activate DebuffMe and Activate TakeControl? Creating a macro with /debuffme seems to have no effect at all. Will it debuff diseases? Do I have to specifiy the diseases I want to dispell?
> 2. How do the Queue Hand of Freedom work? Do I have to create a macro with /hofree and use it instead of using /cast Blessing of Freedom? If I press it, BoF is queued. When will it be used? After im slowed for the first time after activation or after the GC is finished? Sometimes it seems to be casted randomly after queued.
> 
> 3. Im having some issues with the "kiting mechanic". If I'm not in melee range, my rotation is basically complete ****ed up and im doing nothing, although judgement is ready.
> 
> 4. Has the tool any decent useability for pvp/arena or would you deny that?
> 
> My experience so far is that it is only useable for straigth pve fights, standing almost at the same spot, without bigger movements.


I'm wondering what version you tried. 

1 - Debuffme is an old code that you can replace by a local macro it is no more in profile atm.
/cast Divine Shield 
/cancelaura Divine Shield

2 - Hand queues are gonna be cast as very next ability on the mouseovertarget (but you need to have a target under mouse) 

3 - You definetly are not using 3.0.5.

4 - Yeah people use it for arena. It's not what it's been made for but it works. Paladin I do not know how high people have been with it tought. My hunter profile, someone said it was kicking asses in PvP.

I use this rotation for raiding. I'm main tank and raid leader. My profile is so quick that if a hunter right click the boss by accident my avenger shield land before his arrow. I do not know what you want to hear but... this profile kick asses in PvE as Tank i can tell you for sure.

----------


## JhonnyQ

Hmm.

Rotation Editor says Version 3.05. Ingame there is the info "CodeMyLife Paladin 3.04". I used latest SVN checkout + SVN Update + Downloaded latest XML files including following message "Current Version 3.05, Downloaded Version 3.05, want to replace?" Did that ofc. Maybe its just a typo ingame and it is version 3.05?

Those are the notes currently presented in the Rotation Editor including DebuffMe.

Toggle Macros: Create In-Game Macros(/macro) with the following options. You can assign these macros anywhere in your UI.

Options --------------------------------- /pqi config show 
AoE Toggle -------------------------- /aoe
Queue SotR --------------------------	/sotr
Queue JudgeFocus -------------- /judgefocus
Queue Hand of Freedom ------ /hofree	
Queue Hand of Protection ---	/hoprot 
Queue Hand of Purity -----------	/hopur	
Queue Hand of Sacrifice ------	/hosac
Queue Hand of Salvation -----	/hosalv
Activate Healing ------------------- /activehealing
Activate Cooldowns --------------	/activecooldowns
Activate Seal -------------------------	/activeseal
Activate DebuffMe ----------------	/debuffme
Activate TakeControl ------------ /takecontrol
Consecration ------------------------- /consecration

Modkeys:
Left Alt Stop Rotation
Left Shift Focus Mouseover Target
Left Control	Light's Hammer / Glyphed Consecration

Do not forget to review the options using /pqi config show . Thanks for giving feedback. CodeMyLife.

The rotation works fine. Melee. Range its basically casting exorcism and nothing else.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hmm.
> 
> Rotation Editor says Version 3.05. Ingame there is the info "CodeMyLife Paladin 3.04". I used latest SVN checkout + SVN Update + Downloaded latest XML files including following message "Current Version 3.05, Downloaded Version 3.05, want to replace?" Did that ofc. Maybe its just a typo ingame and it is version 3.05?
> 
> Those are the notes currently presented in the Rotation Editor including DebuffMe.
> 
> Toggle Macros: Create In-Game Macros(/macro) with the following options. You can assign these macros anywhere in your UI.
> 
> Options --------------------------------- /pqi config show 
> ...


Seems you are right.. Typo! So as ret range spell unused. It is not what I understood of 

"My experience so far is that it is only useable for straigth pve fights, standing almost at the same spot, without bigger movements."

I want the profile to be as angry for ret as for prot.

Still working on targetting engine. The multi-target is fun but it's hard to do without lag.

It wont stay Like this. Thanks for reporting  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JhonnyQ

If I'm away from the target and not in melee range, it still trys to cast crusader strike and not Judgement.

Is there any support of "use range ability rotation, if not in melee range" like use exocrism, judgement and executing sentence? Right not he trys to use use crusader strike while not in range

----------


## Master34

> If I'm away from the target and not in melee range, it still trys to cast crusader strike and not Judgement.
> 
> Is there any support of "use range ability rotation, if not in melee range" like use exocrism, judgement and executing sentence? Right not he trys to use use crusader strike while not in range


True happened to me too

----------


## CodeMyLife

> If I'm away from the target and not in melee range, it still trys to cast crusader strike and not Judgement.
> 
> Is there any support of "use range ability rotation, if not in melee range" like use exocrism, judgement and executing sentence? Right not he trys to use use crusader strike while not in range





> True happened to me too



Fixed.

CodeMyLife 3.06
- Updated ! to reflect most recent changes.
- Added /pause macro as suggested by Psyrex. Thanks for this great idea.
- Fixed Sacred Shield protection/retribution codes.
- Fixed Double Jeopardy.
- Fixed ranged Retribution.
- Removed Avenger's Shield interupt as it seems to fail too often this way to my taste. Will rework it more precise.

----------


## Blackjetta

Good morning cml. I've used your ret profile for the first time last night on 25 man H iron juggernaut and it's practically unusable. I've been using Avery's with PQI until and on most of the fight I stay above 35 fps. The moment I turn your profile on I drop to 5 fps even with active healing off. Not sure it's normal or I am doing something wrong. I really would like to use your profile since it's up to date for 4 piece ret and all the other features as well. 

Your thoughts 

Thx again

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Good morning cml. I've used your ret profile for the first time last night on 25 man H iron juggernaut and it's practically unusable. I've been using Avery's with PQI until and on most of the fight I stay above 35 fps. The moment I turn your profile on I drop to 5 fps even with active healing off. Not sure it's normal or I am doing something wrong. I really would like to use your profile since it's up to date for 4 piece ret and all the other features as well. 
> 
> Your thoughts 
> 
> Thx again


You tried checking second box? It disables facing. Runs WAY smoother. Also you might higher refire delay a bit around 40 ms.

Also make sure you dont have a hanging PQR session. Press ctrl+alt+del go in task manager and make sure PQR is not over 32.5mo. If it is, kill process. If you cant, reboot computer.

----------


## Master34

> You tried checking second box? It disables facing. Runs WAY smoother. Also you might higher refire delay a bit around 40 ms.
> 
> Also make sure you dont have a hanging PQR session. Press ctrl+alt+del go in task manager and make sure PQR is not over 32.5mo. If it is, kill process. If you cant, reboot computer.


i try 3.0.6 this morning in SoO LFR, i had little issue with fps drop again...i had to drop my graphic to low to be playable...don't know if is my cpu or the profile...look like my cpu doesnt like a lot of mob...weird with 3.0.5 yesturday or the day before i had no issues at all... i don't really know man...

beside of that...the rotation of the profile in 3.0.6 is excellent..with the addition of the ranged spell when not in melee is superb

----------


## CodeMyLife

> i try 3.0.6 this morning in SoO LFR, i had little issue with fps drop again...i had to drop my graphic to low to be playable...don't know if is my cpu or the profile...look like my cpu doesnt like a lot of mob...weird with 3.0.5 yesturday or the day before i had no issues at all... i don't really know man...
> 
> beside of that...the rotation of the profile in 3.0.6 is excellent..with the addition of the ranged spell when not in melee is superb


I will do some tests on my heaviest functions. Take your PM´s Master34  :Big Grin: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Master34

> I will do some tests on my heaviest functions. Take your PM´s Master34 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will add you tomorrow, i promise lol...not at home atm  :Smile:

----------


## palret

> Good morning cml. I've used your ret profile for the first time last night on 25 man H iron juggernaut and it's practically unusable. I've been using Avery's with PQI until and on most of the fight I stay above 35 fps. The moment I turn your profile on I drop to 5 fps even with active healing off. Not sure it's normal or I am doing something wrong. I really would like to use your profile since it's up to date for 4 piece ret and all the other features as well. 
> 
> Your thoughts 
> 
> Thx again


I am also having similar issue . My fps drops from 90 to 4 fps  :Frown:  
Not sure why my desktop with core i7 processor & GTX670 graphics not able to handle it  :Frown:  
I love your profile , but latelnoy not able to use it  :Frown:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I am also having similar issue . My fps drops from 90 to 4 fps  
> Not sure why my desktop with core i7 processor & GTX670 graphics not able to handle it  
> I love your profile , but latelnoy not able to use it


I went in a flex as Ret yesterday with my guild and felt the same. I'm not sure what's behind it yet, I raid again tonight so I might see it. I quickly did a boss in LFR to see how it was in 25 with some quick mods but no luck yet. I did however manage to beat my DPSes on meter while in tanking gear with a 553 unupgraded 2 hand wep... It's laggy but it's client-side mainly.

----------


## Danz93

Planning on doing more updates for poke profile? thx for your time

----------


## Aegeus

I used the Ret profile last night (Got ranked on Garrosh btw!) and had no problems with 25 mans and lag.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I used the Ret profile last night (Got ranked on Garrosh btw!) and had no problems with 25 mans and lag.


Ho! Nice! 

3.06?

Nofacing checked im guessing?

----------


## ShinyKnight

3.0.6 Prot still has hanging / frame lag issues, it seems, and experiencing the same issues with Hand of Protection trying to fire and not being able to find a target, thereby stopping the whole rotation until I right-click to disable the spell. It's especially bad now on fights like H. Norushen where I'm down in the shadow realm and it grinds to a halt (literally 5 seconds of 0 FPS and no rotation / interrupts), because it's apparently trying to target someone outside, even with active healing disabled. Adding to that, issues with /activehealing and usage of EF. I.E. It doesn't seem to be going off at all -- tested on H. Immerseus this morning.

Please don't take this as mindless bitching... Obviously, if I didn't like the work and effort you've put in (and the final product, of course), I wouldn't keep using it.  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------


## JhonnyQ

First: 3.0.6 is amazing. It is really amazing.

Second: Few issues: I have horrible fps dropps. Those are client side, which means: i can't see anything, but im still doing my rota. since im not the only one with fps issues, maybe you could look into that?

One question: I explain following scenario: I'm currently doing my rota. I'm getting 3 Stacks of selfless healer. I want to heal. I press heal button. Result: (i dont know english translate) "I can't do this now" => basically i spam my heal button and it does never heal, because it does my rota only.

So i want to ask, is there any possibility to interrupt my rota with any spells that have a GCD? i think blessing of freedom works pretty nice, because i can queue it.

I cant test it 100% because of the fps thing.

/e: can now did some tests: i had fps lags (~10fps). i disabled rota. instant 60fps.

i wasnt in direct combat while i disabled the rota: means out of combat in bg on mount running around

----------


## Aegeus

No, I have facing checks enabled and using the latest version (Only updated it last night before raid).

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Planning on doing more updates for poke profile? thx for your time


Sadly Pokerotation could use some love but I have no time for it atm. Working days and nights to get some cool rotations out for raids. As you can see we have some issues going on and this is more important to me to fix stuff than to bring new stuff up. Poke isnt 100% good and could use some more features but I use it myself almost everydays and many other people do as well so I think it's good for now. maybe in a couple weeks/months :P




> 3.0.6 Prot still has hanging / frame lag issues, it seems, and experiencing the same issues with Hand of Protection trying to fire and not being able to find a target, thereby stopping the whole rotation until I right-click to disable the spell. It's especially bad now on fights like H. Norushen where I'm down in the shadow realm and it grinds to a halt (literally 5 seconds of 0 FPS and no rotation / interrupts), because it's apparently trying to target someone outside, even with active healing disabled. Adding to that, issues with /activehealing and usage of EF. I.E. It doesn't seem to be going off at all -- tested on H. Immerseus this morning.
> 
> Please don't take this as mindless bitching... Obviously, if I didn't like the work and effort you've put in (and the final product, of course), I wouldn't keep using it. 
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah I know, that why I mostly never check Hand Of Protection to be honest. This really sux when it happens. I will see if I can track this event. Other than that I have no idea how I could fix it as line of sight is broke.




> First: 3.0.6 is amazing. It is really amazing.
> 
> Second: Few issues: I have horrible fps dropps. Those are client side, which means: i can't see anything, but im still doing my rota. since im not the only one with fps issues, maybe you could look into that?
> 
> One question: I explain following scenario: I'm currently doing my rota. I'm getting 3 Stacks of selfless healer. I want to heal. I press heal button. Result: (i dont know english translate) "I can't do this now" => basically i spam my heal button and it does never heal, because it does my rota only.
> 
> So i want to ask, is there any possibility to interrupt my rota with any spells that have a GCD? i think blessing of freedom works pretty nice, because i can queue it.
> 
> I cant test it 100% because of the fps thing.


Humm Selfless healer is supposed to be automated. will look to it. what you can do to use any GCD ability is for bind it let's say to alt-E and place pause on alt button. alt will pause the profile and E will cast. simple!


So basically what's happening atm is that I'm trying to figure out the FPS issues. Also have people testing hunter/warrior/rogue and begun DK writing. I have Frost almost all coded. I hope to have a fix soon. Some people said that 3.0 was not laggy at all. Could some more people confirm that?  :Smile:

----------


## Ognos

any idea on fixing the saving settings of PQI when changing specs while master is active?

----------


## JhonnyQ

sup man, maybe i found a solution for fps dropps: check here

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ofiles-41.html ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

basically "Try to set "Ability Check Delay" in PQR Settings to 200ms +/- , runs awesome on my low-end pc"

ill check it asap

works for me, not a single fps dropp

----------


## CodeMyLife

> sup man, maybe i found a solution for fps dropps: check here
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ofiles-41.html ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)
> 
> basically "Try to set "Ability Check Delay" in PQR Settings to 200ms +/- , runs awesome on my low-end pc"
> 
> ill check it asap


Good diea! let's try this... atop your rotations codes 

-- Rotation Retribution

add these lines:

if GeneralThrottle and GetTime() <= GeneralThrottle + 0.2 then return true end
GeneralThrottle = GetTime()

I tried tonight and even for tanking 200 ms is fine. When you play by hand you can "queue" spells so in the end the profile kinda queue it and it's thrown usually in time.

----------


## Master34

in ret spec....with activehealing active...he not using any healing spell beside flash of light....

----------


## darkayo

> in ret spec....with activehealing active...he not using any healing spell beside flash of light....


Same for me, not using World of Glory.
For retribution, i have to use master ( CodeMyRetribution ) ? I'm lost in all profiles

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Same for me, not using World of Glory.
> For retribution, i have to use master ( CodeMyRetribution ) ? I'm lost in all profiles


Yeah realized yesterday that healing is broken, will fix asap. CodeMyLife 3.06 is last update.

----------


## Nymica

> Yeah realized yesterday that healing is broken, will fix asap. CodeMyLife 3.06 is last update.


You have any future plans top port over to probably engine? I've used it a little and it runs really smooth and it supports both Windows and osx which is really nice. Either way I love your profiles, and thanks for all your work!

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Same for me, not using World of Glory.
> For retribution, i have to use master ( CodeMyRetribution ) ? I'm lost in all profiles


No, CodeMyLife, press N, change spec and dont forget to swap your weapon!




> You have any future plans top port over to probably engine? I've used it a little and it runs really smooth and it supports both Windows and osx which is really nice. Either way I love your profiles, and thanks for all your work!
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


News goes quick, I do want to give it a shot soon. However I would not speak of a "port over". More a test than anything else atm. PE isnt yet ready for everything, it's developping well and I guess I should contribute but for now, PokeRotation, many profiles running under PQR, I'm definetly not ready to port  :Smile: 

----------------------------------------------------------------
New Update out! Let me know how it goes for you low-end computer users :P (Aegeus Uncheck Throttle bro!)

CodeMyLife 3.07
- Fixed Healing.
- Added Throttle to PQI.
- Healing Engine Throttled separately, actually set to 200 ms.

----------


## JhonnyQ

Selfless Heal does not seem to work. Do i have to activate it? Your code says it should work even without activated healing.

Whats about that Melee bubble, will it bubble maintanks if they have low hp? would suck.

I tried some things about the GCD and queuing other spells... it...sucks... I want to melee bubble my healer and i have to wait 3-4 GCDs until i get it off. i dont really want to change all my keybinds. i maybe have a solution for it (but i think its a uncommon solution and would fit only my personal needs): more than one keybindings for pause option. so i could set 1,2,3,4,5 as pause keys and simultanously use those keys for spells which i want to use besides my rotation. dunno if this does makes sense...^^

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Selfless Heal does not seem to work. Do i have to activate it? Your code says it should work even without activated healing.
> 
> Whats about that Melee bubble, will it bubble maintanks if they have low hp? would suck.
> 
> I tried some things about the GCD and queuing other spells... it...sucks... I want to melee bubble my healer and i have to wait 3-4 GCDs until i get it off. i dont really want to change all my keybinds. i maybe have a solution for it (but i think its a uncommon solution and would fit only my personal needs): more than one keybindings for pause option. so i could set 1,2,3,4,5 as pause keys and simultanously use those keys for spells which i want to use besides my rotation. dunno if this does makes sense...^^


You can click the yellow marker to the right of the rotation to know about usefull macros.

Toggle Macros: Create In-Game Macros(/macro) with the following options. You can assign these macros anywhere in your UI.

Options --------------------------------- /pqi config show 
Activate Cooldowns --------------	/activecooldowns
Active Dispel ------------------------ /activedispel
Activate Healing ------------------- /activehealing
AoE Toggle -------------------------- /aoe
Activate Seal -------------------------	/activeseal
Queue JudgeFocus -------------- /judgefocus
Queue Hand of Freedom ------ /hofree	
Queue Hand of Protection ---	/hoprot 
Queue Hand of Purity -----------	/hopur	
Queue Hand of Sacrifice ------	/hosac
Queue Hand of Salvation -----	/hosalv
Activate TakeControl ------------ /takecontrol
Consecration ------------------------- /consecration
Pause ------------------------------------	/pause

Modkeys:
Left Alt Stop Rotation
Left Shift Focus Mouseover Target
Left Control	Light's Hammer / Glyphed Consecration

Do not forget to review the options using /pqi config show . Thanks for giving feedback. CodeMyLife.

Also, sorry totally forgot Selfless healer. I tried fixing it, again sorry I always forget this talent as I never uses it lol.

CodeMyLife 3.08
- Attempt fixing Selfless Healer for all specs out of Activehealing.

----------


## JhonnyQ

Didnt thought about that blessing macros. lols

- Divine Protection seems not to work for me. I set it to 70 and it never gets fired.
- /activedispel does not work either, I activated it and run into a BG. Never realized any dispell. (Disease of Movement dispell for Rets)

----------


## Aegeus

I'll test out the update tonight unthrottled and see what it does to my machine :P

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Didnt thought about that blessing macros. lols
> 
> - Divine Protection seems not to work for me. I set it to 70 and it never gets fired.
> - /activedispel does not work either, I activated it and run into a BG. Never realized any dispell. (Disease of Movement dispell for Rets)


Hehe hopefully you are here to help me tune up Ret mate! This should work now!  :Big Grin: 




> I'll test out the update tonight unthrottled and see what it does to my machine :P


I'd like to ask, what quality of graphics do you use? Full max details or light and efficient? Do you use vertical sync?


-----------------------------------------------------------------
CodeMyLife 3.09
- Fixed Divine Protection for Ret/Holy.
- Fixed(Hopefully) Cleanse for Ret/Prot.
- Yopu can now use /settalents to activate developper's suggested talents. Works for all specs.

Edit: I like my post count right now. From now on I will only edit this message to stay at 666...  :Cool:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Omg, we have a satanic profile-developer! Hail satan, and CML! 

Tanking Flexmodes in 518 ilvl like a baws by the way!  :Cool:

----------


## Aegeus

I have an Intel Core i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ 4.50GHz Ivybridge CPU with 16GB 2133MHz RAM and a Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti 3072MB Graphics Card, so I run everything on Ultra in WoW at around 120 FPS. No point using vertical sync as it would just drop my frame rate.

----------


## katuro

i still have much love for your profiles.

but protection spec isnt pplying hammer of rightousness debuff?

----------


## DEFLAMA

> i still have much love for your profiles.
> 
> but protection spec isnt pplying hammer of rightousness debuff?


AFAIK crusader strike adds the debuff now as well so the need to start with hammer of the righteous was removed. Could be wrong tho, my brain is not working today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShinyKnight

> AFAIK crusader strike adds the debuff now as well so the need to start with hammer of the righteous was removed. Could be wrong tho, my brain is not working today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% correct.

----------


## Ognos

> i still have much love for your profiles.
> 
> but protection spec isnt pplying hammer of rightousness debuff?


it is applying it. If your UI only shows debuffs applied by you, another class providing the debuff is overwriting yours and will no longer display for you until you CS/hotr again. Rest assured it will be up 100% of the time

----------


## CodeMyLife

It does apply every CS effectively!

Oh well I do not have the time right now to push all the cute details right now but Warrior is on my SVN!! 3 Specs All-In-One. Start with master as usual.

Enjoy!!

CodeMyLife Warrior 1.0 November 8, 2013
- Initial Release.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I have an Intel Core i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ 4.50GHz Ivybridge CPU with 16GB 2133MHz RAM and a Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti 3072MB Graphics Card, so I run everything on Ultra in WoW at around 120 FPS. No point using vertical sync as it would just drop my frame rate.


This is beastly.... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

CodeMyLife Warrior 1.01 November 8, 2013
- Improvements to support leveling from level 1.
- Small adjustments to the Bar.
- Implemented /pause macro.

----------


## PrettyStandard

Can't seem to get your SVN doesn't redirect me away from ownedcore :s

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Can't seem to get your SVN doesn't redirect me away from ownedcore :s


codemylife - Revision 386: /

Installations instructions on first page 3rd or 4rth post

----------


## JhonnyQ

Just updated the Ret profile.

Divine Protection seems fine.

Not sure about that dispell. If i activate it, it keeps dispelling the whole time until im oom. I dont know how it should work? Shall it dispell *if* i have a debuff or shall it keep dispelling until its deactivated?

That selfless healer is not working but i dunno if it should because you said "attempt"  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Just updated the Ret profile.
> 
> Divine Protection seems fine.
> 
> Not sure about that dispell. If i activate it, it keeps dispelling the whole time until im oom. I dont know how it should work? Shall it dispell *if* i have a debuff or shall it keep dispelling until its deactivated?
> 
> That selfless healer is not working but i dunno if it should because you said "attempt"


Yeah Dispel is endless dispels lol didnt write tables for it.

Selfless healer was an attempt I only "reconnected" it, didnt test. I'll look into it seriously later today thanks for the reports JQ  :Smile:

----------


## axelaldar

Hiya. Awesome profiles. Can anyone tell me though how to get rid of the Health, Holy Power and CD bar that comes up when I activate the profile please?

----------


## Master34

> Hiya. Awesome profiles. Can anyone tell me though how to get rid of the Health, Holy Power and CD bar that comes up when I activate the profile please?


u can drag it by holding the vengence/Inquisition bar...not sure if you can remove it tho...

----------


## Master34

Healing look good now...just a little thing i found...when i have 100% HP and someone in the party have low HP he try to heal him...but select himself...so the profile overheal himself for nothin :P

----------


## JhonnyQ

> u can drag it by holding the vengence/Inquisition bar...not sure if you can remove it tho...


In the Rotation Configurator its called "Player Status"

----------


## axelaldar

> In the Rotation Configurator its called "Player Status"


Removed the status from the rotation editor but it's still there.....the status text is going but the UI thingy is still there  :Frown:

----------


## CodeMyLife

3rd PQI option.

----------


## Master34

Healing look good now...just a little thing i found...when i have 100% HP and someone in the party have low HP he try to heal him...but he overheal himself...

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Healing look good now...just a little thing i found...when i have 100% HP and someone in the party have low HP he try to heal him...but he overheal himself...


I am not at home atm. Its our butchering day... This monstruous moise is taking forever to butcher haha..

Will fix in a few hours  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I am not at home atm. Its our butchering day... This monstruous moise is taking forever to butcher haha..
> 
> Will fix in a few hours


Sorted out the issue with healing, flash of light was casting on player. thanks for the report!

Also about Selfless healer it was working but treshold under 30% so hard for you to test. I added it to PQI.

CodeMyLife Paladin 3.10
- Added Selfless Healer to PQI.
- Fixed Flash of Light target issue.

CodeMyLife Paladin 3.11
- Linked pause to bar display(Black border).
- Added secondary facing mode. Not as precise as PQR_UnitFacing but light and efficient. Checking "NoFacingCheck" will now toggle secondary Facing Checks mode.

Have fun!

----------


## Master34

> Sorted out the issue with healing, flash of light was casting on player. thanks for the report!
> 
> Also about Selfless healer it was working but treshold under 30% so hard for you to test. I added it to PQI.
> 
> CodeMyLife Paladin 3.10
> - Added Selfless Healer to PQI.
> - Fixed Flash of Light target issue.
> 
> CodeMyLife Paladin 3.11
> ...


What does Facingcheck exactly? And thanks for the awesome quicks upgrade!! Your are a beast man!!

----------


## axelaldar

> 3rd PQI option.


Thanks for that  :Smile:  The status bars have gone but the Shield of the Righteous buff 'square' is still there. Any suggestions please?

Btw, the profile ROCKS!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Let's say you are not facing your target, not all abilities are available to you, it detects it and use judgement or consecration wich are 360 degrees. Additionally your bar turns red letting you know your facing isnt right and that your rotation cant complete right that way.

Facing is the way to make optimal stuff.

These codes i made for facing will be converted into line of sight checks. Something efficient, quick and reliable. Cute andd Pong are using similar method for backstab abilities.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thanks for that  The status bars have gone but the Shield of the Righteous buff 'square' is still there. Any suggestions please?
> 
> Btw, the profile ROCKS!


Oops will fix this sorry for the inconvenience :P

for now you can change the first 5 lines in -- Status with this



```

if not PlayerStatusCheck then    CML_VengeanceFrame:Hide()    CML_SotRFrame:Hide() else    CML_VengeanceFrame:Show()    CML_SotRFrame:Show() end 


```

Sadly needed a bit more codes to fix it so... 

CodeMyLife Paladin 3.12
- SotR Bar now Hides along the Player Status Bar.

Enjoy!

----------


## JhonnyQ

Is Selfless Healer used to heal the player or the raid member or both?

/e1: Right ago it was used on BG/Raid Member.
/e2: And finally on me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Im wondering, since we have a few healing options, what they are intended to do:

Selfless Healer: Heals Player or Group Member if below 60% Hp.
Word of Glory: Heals *only* Group Member if below 60% Hp.
(Is it true, that Word of Glory is only used with 3 Stacks of HP. Which spell would be used first, Selfless Healer or Word of Glory?)
/active healing: Uses Word of Glory on Player and Flash of Light if not moving.

those 3 seem to be working, although i dont know any priorities e.g. if the player is below 60% and group member is below 20%, who will get the heal etc.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Is Selfless Healer used to heal the player or the raid member or both?
> 
> /e1: Right ago it was used on BG/Raid Member.
> /e2: And finally on me 
> 
> Im wondering, since we have a few healing options, what they are intended to do:
> 
> Selfless Healer: Heals Player or Group Member if below 60% Hp.
> Word of Glory: Heals *only* Group Member if below 60% Hp.
> ...


Actually the healing engine will not prioritize you.
Selfless healer is made to prio on you but all others are raid equally.

There is no healing on self other than Selfless and Sacred Shield on Retribution spec for DPS reasons. If you want to heal you have to activate it with macro.

I try to explain it with PQI tooltips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EGY

Dear CodeMyLife,

I can not thank you enough for the PokeRotation. It has made my GF's life and mine much easier with pet leveling. 
I would like to send donation your way to show our appreciation of your work. Could you provide an email address for the paypal payments?

A side note for the navigation, is it possible to mount up and move in the vertical direction a little (stays in the range specificed) to clear the obstacle 
stuck with?

EGY

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Dear CodeMyLife,
> 
> I can not thank you enough for the PokeRotation. It has made my GF's life and mine much easier with pet leveling. 
> I would like to send donation your way to show our appreciation of your work. Could you provide an email address for the paypal payments?
> 
> A side note for the navigation, is it possible to mount up and move in the vertical direction a little (stays in the range specificed) to clear the obstacle 
> stuck with?
> 
> EGY


Hey welcome, I'm verry happy you like it! It's a nice way to save time of course haha  :Smile: 

Effectively there could be ways to code "unstucker". I tried it in the past and didnt got it to work but if I was to try to day I'm almost sure I could.. It's tricky sure but surely not impossible.

What exactly did you have in mind? Just to avoid rocks and stuff like that or walls?

Thanks a lot for your feedback  :Smile: 

CML

----------


## ixvamp

Prot rotation is spamming cleanse in magtheridon's lair for example. Also I think Galakras fight up in the first tower, although I didn't have debug on to know.

Onyxia's lair also.

----------


## Master34

> Prot rotation is spamming cleanse in magtheridon's lair for example. Also I think Galakras fight up in the first tower, although I didn't have debug on to know.
> 
> Onyxia's lair also.


I could be wrong, but I think you can simply disable your Cleanse by /activedispel

----------


## ixvamp

> I could be wrong, but I think you can simply disable your Cleanse by /activedispel


Yeah your right (I actually went into the ability editor and took it out lol.) but it still shouldn't be spamming it if it's active.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yeah your right (I actually went into the ability editor and took it out lol.) but it still shouldn't be spamming it if it's active.


What do you mean by spamming? Effectively remove diseases and poisons or spam Like non-sense on magic debuffs endlessly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ixvamp

> What do you mean by spamming? Effectively remove diseases and poisons or spam Like non-sense on magic debuffs endlessly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



non-sense on magic debuffs endlessly. I noticed this because I would be running out of mana on galakras if I go tower. Later with having debug turned on I noticed it kept trying to dispell stuff it couldn't endlessly.

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=128049/ also procs the spam of cleanse.

School	Nature
Mechanic	Snared
Dispel type	Magic

----------


## pnd

Switching from ret to holy seems to reset the settings ... any fix for that or am i doing someting wrong? Also cant seem to get the denounce setting to work.

----------


## G0tha

Hey. Can you give me a basic construction-example you need to call anything from pqr using macros in game? My english is not so godly, but i hope you got my point ;s

Like: What do you need to place inside macro to make it interact with PQR?

----------


## Master34

> Hey. Can you give me a basic construction-example you need to call anything from pqr using macros in game? My english is not so godly, but i hope you got my point ;s
> 
> Like: What do you need to place inside macro to make it interact with PQR?


You can click the yellow marker to the right of the rotation to know about usefull macros.

Toggle Macros: Create In-Game Macros(/macro) with the following options. You can assign these macros anywhere in your UI.

Options --------------------------------- /pqi config show 
Activate Cooldowns --------------	/activecooldowns
Active Dispel ------------------------ /activedispel
Activate Healing ------------------- /activehealing
AoE Toggle -------------------------- /aoe
Activate Seal -------------------------	/activeseal
Queue JudgeFocus -------------- /judgefocus
Queue Hand of Freedom ------ /hofree	
Queue Hand of Protection ---	/hoprot	
Queue Hand of Purity -----------	/hopur	
Queue Hand of Sacrifice ------	/hosac
Queue Hand of Salvation -----	/hosalv
Activate TakeControl ------------ /takecontrol
Consecration ------------------------- /consecration
Pause ------------------------------------	/pause

Modkeys:
Left Alt Stop Rotation
Left Shift Focus Mouseover Target
Left Control	Light's Hammer / Glyphed Consecration

Do not forget to review the options using /pqi config show .

----------


## CodeMyLife

> non-sense on magic debuffs endlessly. I noticed this because I would be running out of mana on galakras if I go tower. Later with having debug turned on I noticed it kept trying to dispell stuff it couldn't endlessly.
> 
> Black Fog - Spell - World of Warcraft also procs the spam of cleanse.
> 
> School	Nature
> Mechanic	Snared
> Dispel type	Magic


I'll take a look to it tyvm  :Smile: 




> Switching from ret to holy seems to reset the settings ... any fix for that or am i doing someting wrong? Also cant seem to get the denounce setting to work.


You mean the PQI settings? yeah sadly it's something I will probly have to remake. For now it seems you can set settings, logout then login and they should be saved. 




> Hey. Can you give me a basic construction-example you need to call anything from pqr using macros in game? My english is not so godly, but i hope you got my point ;s
> 
> Like: What do you need to place inside macro to make it interact with PQR?


You do your macro simply holding the /command in it is enough. 

This is how look my Hand Of Sacrifice Macro. I choose the ??? icon and set #showtooltip to choose the icon and tooltip.

#showtooltip Hand of Sacrifice
/hosac

Hope this helps.




> You can click the yellow marker to the right of the rotation to know about usefull macros.
> 
> Toggle Macros: Create In-Game Macros(/macro) with the following options. You can assign these macros anywhere in your UI.
> 
> Options --------------------------------- /pqi config show 
> Activate Cooldowns --------------	/activecooldowns
> Active Dispel ------------------------ /activedispel
> Activate Healing ------------------- /activehealing
> AoE Toggle -------------------------- /aoe
> ...


Thanks for helping others out  :Wink:  /cheers

--------------------------------------------
CodeMyLife Paladin 3.13
- Fixed Avenging wrath for protection that was delaying fillers.
- Fixed PQI values not saving properly. Should now save values for each specs.
- Attempt to fix (untested) cleanse as prot and ret.

----------


## wowmacro

> *Completed/Maintained Profiles*
> - Paladin ( 3 specs)
> - Warrior ( 3 specs)
> - Hunter Beastmaster/Survival
> - PokeRotation(Interrupt)
> - Simple Follower(Interrupt)
> 
> *Under Development*
> - Hunter (3 specs)
> ...


how is Sub Rogue profile going on ? I love Sub Rogue so much. I'd love to be ur tester.

----------


## Psyrex

heya CML  :Smile: .. thought i'd check in with ya to see how the hunter profile was comin if anywhere. if ya need help with testing, please let me know, of course as long as I can go back to a previous version during testing in case. I run 3 hunters (2 mains and growing another - mostly play BM but sometimes i run SV (which when I use PQR, doesnt seem as strong as when I run BM - especially in aoe situations which i heard SV was s'pose to be boss at. But then again I've run BM since the start and just recently learned SV - 4 straight days on Org's raid dummy then 2 days of h.dung/lfr testing so that might have something to do with it lol)). When playing BM I use CodeMyTest Beastmaster, and SV I use Beast//Surv

Few things I've noticed thus far: 
*A*) I have to run a macro i made first at the beginning of a boss fight, that seems to burst much better than just using straight up PQR, then I turn pqr on to maintain, which leads to 
*B*) having the ability to use of AGI pre-pot at the start of a boss fight rather than when Bloodlust(BL) is used, because sometimes BL is saved for later in the fight. 
*C*) the way focus fire(FF) is used is a slight concern - uses FF just before Bestial Wrath(BW) at the cast of BW or during BW. 
*D*) misdirection (MD): sometimes needs to be done on the fly rather than just when I have aggro. Garrosh fight for example. Having the ability to cast a multishot after misdirect is used is also helpful. Currently, if in single target mode and need to MD a group of adds that come later, i have to use the key to shut PQR down (because if I "Pause" my pet comes back to me) switch to the adds, manually cast misdirect, then a multishot, switch to the boss, then turn PQR back on. I've also tried starting in single target more, when the adds come out, switch to them, turn /aoe on and spam my MD button (because of the script running 2 things happen 1) its like trying to get a word in edge-wise, lol, it doesnt like me casting manual stuff, ends up in a delay and 2) have to hope that it casts Multishot while under MD.
*E*) with kill command, i see this spell not being used on cd. Instead sometimes another spell (other than cobra shot) is used first, or in other instances there's not enough focus saved for KC usage 
*F*) Explosive trap - sometimes needs to be glyphed for the knockback version (Galakras and Garrosh fights come to mind) so having it able to cast on its own (kinda like you did with freezing trap) would be a plus. 
*G*) lastly, I think i asked this in a earlier post, is there a way to bind some of these (within PQR/PQI - however it's done) functions to a different key other than Shift/Control/Alt? For instance: traps are assignable to one of the 6 options (left/right shift/ctrl/alt) can they instead be bindable to a number or no? If so there are a few of the PQR abilities I'd personally like to see able to bind to number keys (this would make use of the number keys on the razer naga work wonders imho).

These, of course, are just observations. Trying to pre-help and give you a heads up as to what I see so that if you want to tune it up you can look at these areas. Again, thanks for the time, effort, and expertise in making this possible CML.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> how is Sub Rogue profile going on ? I love Sub Rogue so much. I'd love to be ur tester.


I'd say a week or 2




> heya CML .. thought i'd check in with ya to see how the hunter profile was comin if anywhere. if ya need help with testing, please let me know, of course as long as I can go back to a previous version during testing in case. I run 3 hunters (2 mains and growing another - mostly play BM but sometimes i run SV (which when I use PQR, doesnt seem as strong as when I run BM - especially in aoe situations which i heard SV was s'pose to be boss at. But then again I've run BM since the start and just recently learned SV - 4 straight days on Org's raid dummy then 2 days of h.dung/lfr testing so that might have something to do with it lol)). When playing BM I use CodeMyTest Beastmaster, and SV I use Beast//Surv
> 
> Few things I've noticed thus far: 
> *A*) I have to run a macro i made first at the beginning of a boss fight, that seems to burst much better than just using straight up PQR, then I turn pqr on to maintain, which leads to 
> *B*) having the ability to use of AGI pre-pot at the start of a boss fight rather than when Bloodlust(BL) is used, because sometimes BL is saved for later in the fight. 
> *C*) the way focus fire(FF) is used is a slight concern - uses FF just before Bestial Wrath(BW) at the cast of BW or during BW. 
> *D*) misdirection (MD): sometimes needs to be done on the fly rather than just when I have aggro. Garrosh fight for example. Having the ability to cast a multishot after misdirect is used is also helpful. Currently, if in single target mode and need to MD a group of adds that come later, i have to use the key to shut PQR down (because if I "Pause" my pet comes back to me) switch to the adds, manually cast misdirect, then a multishot, switch to the boss, then turn PQR back on. I've also tried starting in single target more, when the adds come out, switch to them, turn /aoe on and spam my MD button (because of the script running 2 things happen 1) its like trying to get a word in edge-wise, lol, it doesnt like me casting manual stuff, ends up in a delay and 2) have to hope that it casts Multishot while under MD.
> *E*) with kill command, i see this spell not being used on cd. Instead sometimes another spell (other than cobra shot) is used first, or in other instances there's not enough focus saved for KC usage 
> *F*) Explosive trap - sometimes needs to be glyphed for the knockback version (Galakras and Garrosh fights come to mind) so having it able to cast on its own (kinda like you did with freezing trap) would be a plus. 
> ...


Hunter 2.0 is ready. will release surely today. Waiting for my friend to give last minute feedback before release. It will KICK ASSSES.

I can't wait!

For traps, what would you think of a queue macro? Atm i cant use macros like keypresses. All they return is "on"/"off" you can't just hold macros but i could make either a queue like /firetrap next ability would be a trap or /firetrap and firetrap launches on cursor on CD.

----------


## Psyrex

awesome, will keep an eye out for it!!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> awesome, will keep an eye out for it!!!


Go see your private messages please!

----------


## NotoEffect

Excited to see the revamped Hunter profile, playing my SURV hunter with this profile has been a blast. I have also used the prot pally for leveling and it actually works somewhat well for most of the spells not being useable.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

The arms rotation seems to not be doing anything when activated. There are no options when using /pqi config show, so I can't toggle anything. Any idea why that is? I've downloaded the latest profile, and I've redownloaded it twice now as well as PQR itself.

----------


## tigole1

hey code, there seems to be an error with pqi and prot pally on general nazgrim, and sha of pride. the rotation stops working for prot pally.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Excited to see the revamped Hunter profile, playing my SURV hunter with this profile has been a blast. I have also used the prot pally for leveling and it actually works somewhat well for most of the spells not being useable.


Releasing surely after my raid tonight.




> The arms rotation seems to not be doing anything when activated. There are no options when using /pqi config show, so I can't toggle anything. Any idea why that is? I've downloaded the latest profile, and I've redownloaded it twice now as well as PQR itself.


We spoke on Skype, fixed. (He didnt have data)




> hey code, there seems to be an error with pqi and prot pally on general nazgrim, and sha of pride. the rotation stops working for prot pally.


I do not see why? I did those 2 bosses like dust in the wind yesterday. Please be more specific? Is it a lua error that pops? if yes could I see it please? Does it hang profile or spam errors? 

Can't help sadly too few informations.

----------


## ixvamp

So I've only been using the rebuke option in the prot rotation to interrupt however it seems to be rebuking spells that are not in the setting in pqr. I'm guessing that than it doesn't use those settings.

Am I supposed to use anything in the interrupt slot in PQR (the Master(CodeMyDispel) thing) alongside it? If not is there anyway to have it not rebuke everything?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> So I've only been using the rebuke option in the prot rotation to interrupt however it seems to be rebuking spells that are not in the setting in pqr. I'm guessing that than it doesn't use those settings.
> 
> Am I supposed to use anything in the interrupt slot in PQR (the Master(CodeMyDispel) thing) alongside it? If not is there anyway to have it not rebuke everything?


Sure there is a way, added to Do-List. For now it doesnt query list, interrupts everything.

You should not need any interrupt profile along my profile but if you want you can use xelpers version with the list for now. simply uncheck rebuke from rotation.

----------


## ixvamp

> Sure there is a way, added to Do-List. For now it doesnt query list, interrupts everything.
> 
> You should not need any interrupt profile along my profile but if you want you can use xelpers version with the list for now. simply uncheck rebuke from rotation.


Ok well thank you for thinking about it.

----------


## Cavalierz24

What is master rotaion?

There is 

Master
Arms
Protection
Fury

I am Arms should i use arms or Master?

----------


## ixvamp

> What is master rotaion?
> 
> There is 
> 
> Master
> Arms
> Protection
> Fury
> 
> I am Arms should i use arms or Master?


Master will just change to what your spec is, I believe.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> What is master rotaion?
> 
> There is 
> 
> Master
> Arms
> Protection
> Fury
> 
> I am Arms should i use arms or Master?


Always master


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tigole1

code i think the error comes from the pqi interface during boss fight that causes the pqi interface to break the prot pally. it gives me an error that says pqi error disable the pqi interface and it disables the prot pally pqr profile.

----------


## bauwoo

Hey CML,

Loving the new updates to your Pally profile. I would like to report some issues if not mentioned yet. I use the Ret portion of the profile and find that /activedispel is on by default and sometime I get mass dispelling spam when using it. Just wondering if that's a bug or not with the /activedispell? If not maybe it's best to have it off by default when enabling the profile on Master/Ret.

Secondly I'd like to report that sometimes the Ret profile (3.12 I guess is currently what I am using) will sometimes hang and not attack for about 5-6 seconds then goes back to work. Maybe you'd have a suggestion there as well.

Lastly the Blessings Auto feature could be tweaked a little to cast the right one based on comp. For example, a lot of times in a Druid comp the profile will like to cast Kings instead of Might on priority. May I suggest maybe the Auto feature casting Might on default for Retribution. I know there is the option to force Might but your Auto option is just so convenient.


Again thank you so much for you profiles. I'm really hoping you continue Paladin support well beyond Warlords of Draenor!  :Big Grin: 

PS -- Wondering what's the difference between CodeMyLife profile and CodeMyRetribution now? Earlier in a post I think I read that you were combining everything into CodeMyLife profile or am I mistaken on that? Also can you explain the differences between Master and Retribution in CodeMyLife profile 3.12?

----------


## darkwingduck2733

was using my paladin and your rotation, the paladin did nothing, then went to a training dummy and it still did nothing

ideas?

----------


## darkwingduck2733

got it reloaded the UI

brainfart,

Though my paladin is not casting execution sentance

----------


## xnderxcore

Hello,
First off, I am sorry I am new to this and do not quite understand how to use it properly. I followed your instructions to the T so to speak, and when I activate the profile I get an ongoing error.
This is directly copied from error window.

Message: [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:317: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 11/14/13 03:15:03
Count: 125
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:317: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 

I have no idea what I did wrong any help in regards to this matter will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you install the PQInterface addon?

----------


## xnderxcore

Yes I did.

----------


## Starkey2009

Im leveling a pally currently lvl 23, ran into a problem, when i get chilled the profile will cast cleanse nonstop until im out of mana.

Nvm silly me i didnt notice the active dispell macro

Another question can you turn off the PQR messages 

Casted Crusader strike etc

----------


## Master34

> Another question can you turn off the PQR messages 
> 
> Casted Crusader strike etc



uncheck the debugg options in PQI

----------


## DymondKing

Howdy,

Wanted to first give my utmost thanks to CML for his amazing Paladin profiles.

I do currently have a bit of a problem where if I have my sound turned off, and the profile turned on (and in combat) it keeps switching the sound to on. No matter what I do it, when I'm in combat with this profile enabled it's forcing sound effects to play and I end up having to mute WoW completely.

Any thoughts?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Howdy,
> 
> Wanted to first give my utmost thanks to CML for his amazing Paladin profiles.
> 
> I do currently have a bit of a problem where if I have my sound turned off, and the profile turned on (and in combat) it keeps switching the sound to on. No matter what I do it, when I'm in combat with this profile enabled it's forcing sound effects to play and I end up having to mute WoW completely.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Disable the sound spam filter.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tbjornh13

Hi CodeMyLife,

Been looking into your profiles, seem to work pretty well but I cannot make modifications to them like I can other profiles. Ill figure it out eventually.

The one thing that bugs me a lot is that the PQI rotation editor is too long for my setup. I cannot see the bottom 1/3 and the menu is as high as it can go. Where can I change this to cut it in half side/side or make some of it a second menu. Thanks, I dont have any PQI knowledge and am still learning Lua.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi CodeMyLife,
> 
> Been looking into your profiles, seem to work pretty well but I cannot make modifications to them like I can other profiles. Ill figure it out eventually.
> 
> The one thing that bugs me a lot is that the PQI rotation editor is too long for my setup. I cannot see the bottom 1/3 and the menu is as high as it can go. Where can I change this to cut it in half side/side or make some of it a second menu. Thanks, I dont have any PQI knowledge and am still learning Lua.


Cant you change your UI scale? System Advanced options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DymondKing

> Disable the sound spam filter.


How do I do that?

----------


## Deathsmind

Having a problem since the recent update. Im using the master(codemyret) profile for prot. For some reason it gets the highlighted hand cursor as if its trying to put something down like an aoe ability or clicking on someone to res them, something like that. But it stops the rotation when doing this and pretty much kills me. What is going on to do this, just started happening.

----------


## Deathsmind

Just turned off all the healing stuff and its working better now...But i usually like have it using it like hand of sac, hand of salv, hand of prot. Is there a way to have word of glory and lay on hands only directed to you? I dont like that it does it for other people when i could have used it instead. me alive is more important than dps alive.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> How do I do that?


PQI 4th or 5th option.





> Having a problem since the recent update. Im using the master(codemyret) profile for prot. For some reason it gets the highlighted hand cursor as if its trying to put something down like an aoe ability or clicking on someone to res them, something like that. But it stops the rotation when doing this and pretty much kills me. What is going on to do this, just started happening.


This happens with hands because unit LoS. Turn hands off.

If you want to heal only you then use newest CodeMyLife version and dont activate active healing. It should still heal you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Having a problem since the recent update. Im using the master(codemyret) profile for prot. For some reason it gets the highlighted hand cursor as if its trying to put something down like an aoe ability or clicking on someone to res them, something like that. But it stops the rotation when doing this and pretty much kills me. What is going on to do this, just started happening.


I've had this exact issue, even with everything targetable (HoP, etc.) turned off. And this is on Garrosh while everyone's packed into the center, roughly. :/

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hi all! Sorry if it took longer than expected. I wanted to release something Epic and had to test it out and polish.

Huge Thanks to my favorite hunter tester Ozmodiar that helped me a lot on this since a couple weeks. As well thanks to Psyrex that helped me fine tuning Beast these last few days. You guyz helped me make this sooo nice.

CodeMyLife Hunter v2.0
- Three Specs into one profile.
- New UI Player Status.
- New PQI Setup.
- New PQI Cooldowns management.
- New Traps Management. Queues, Automated, Keypress.
- New Pet Passive Behaviour allowing you to offtank with your Pet easily.
- New Misdirection Modes.
- All GCD Spells coded to act as Queues. Queueing spells never been that easy.
- Spam Filter.

Here it is. Whole new Hunter Profile. Something Epic you wont believe your eyes.

Have Fun!

----------


## CodeMyLife

By the way the new Hunter profile PQIs are splitted in 2. Setup and CDs. I made CDs small so we can keep it open and adjust depending on fights. Use the top arrows in PQI to change panel.

----------


## daveyboyuk

totaly awesome warrior profiles +rep when i can again

----------


## CodeMyLife

> totaly awesome warrior profiles +rep when i can again


Heh Tyvm mate  :Big Grin:  Feel free to ask for more stuff to include! I'm all ears!

----------


## dklcfr

hey, not sure if it's gear related(509) but the arms profile isn't using execute (tested in lfr siege, p1) also it sometime uses dragon roar out of melee range/standing around with no target (immerseus.) other than that great profile

----------


## katuro

Hi XML have you got any plans in the future to move to probably engine?

I for one would test your rotations :Smile: 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tigerwoods2012

In early testing of the new hunter profile, I was killing a warbringer and the profile kept queing and using disengage, which is fine for the healing, however after the fight it continued to do so out of combat, including while flying.

Will update if I notice anything else.

Ok, a little more information. While I was out killing warbringers i did not have the glyph of liberation on, once i put the glyph in, the profile did not continue to try and q disengage.

Hope that helps.

Update: Ok the disengage issue is still there even with liberation so I misreported that.

----------


## Nymica

> Hi XML have you got any plans in the future to move to probably engine?
> 
> I for one would test your rotations
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2





> News goes quick, I do want to give it a shot soon. However I would not speak of a "port over". More a test than anything else atm. PE isnt yet ready for everything, it's developping well and I guess I should contribute but for now, PokeRotation, many profiles running under PQR, I'm definetly not ready to port


Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

> In early testing of the new hunter profile, I was killing a warbringer and the profile kept queing and using disengage, which is fine for the healing, however after the fight it continued to do so out of combat, including while flying.
> 
> Will update if I notice anything else.
> 
> Ok, a little more information. While I was out killing warbringers i did not have the glyph of liberation on, once i put the glyph in, the profile did not continue to try and q disengage.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Update: Ok the disengage issue is still there even with liberation so I misreported that.


CodeMyLife Hunter v2.01
- Fixed Disengage Queues bug.(Completely removed as its an instant off GCD anyway.... Idon't see why I added it lol)




> Hi XML have you got any plans in the future to move to probably engine?
> 
> I for one would test your rotations
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


I'm actually doing a Protection Paladin profile on PE. Not close to a release that would be even the half of what I have in PQR atm tought. It's a huge rework.

----------


## affy2010

quick question, prob my fault cause i must have overlooked it. but on hunter profile. CD's set to active "use when activate active cooldown macro"... what is the macro? lol

i got the /aoe one set up, but what do i put for my CDs?

----------


## katuro

> I'm actually doing a Protection Paladin profile on PE. Not close to a release that would be even the half of what I have in PQR atm tought. It's a huge rework.


sounds good. if you need anyone to field test it i am willing to give it a shot in my flex runs (i do these weekly) i will also give it a shot for the normal farm bosses (mainly a Monday night) i cant guarantee i can test it on progression bosses as i would like to do the best possible  :Smile:  i can also supply you with the logs after raids.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> quick question, prob my fault cause i must have overlooked it. but on hunter profile. CD's set to active "use when activate active cooldown macro"... what is the macro? lol
> 
> i got the /aoe one set up, but what do i put for my CDs?


Try /activecooldowns you can at any time click the yellow marker right of Rotation to get this info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## affy2010

Thanks for the response CML

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey CML, I'm leveling using your Warrior profile as Protection but it seems to just stop working after a few minutes. I get no error message. It just says Master in chat but doesnt say *Protection after it and stops working. If I change the rotation from Master to Protection it works again for a few minutes but then stops too. Then I need to reload UI to get either of them working again. 

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Kroniq

> Hey CML, I'm leveling using your Warrior profile as Protection but it seems to just stop working after a few minutes. I get no error message. It just says Master in chat but doesnt say *Protection after it and stops working. If I change the rotation from Master to Protection it works again for a few minutes but then stops too. Then I need to reload UI to get either of them working again. 
> 
> Thanks!


I'm also having the exact same issue with arms. My toon is currently level 12.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Might be tied to the leveling event reader that repopulate abilities lists eveytime you level. Could you confirm if it occurs on level ups!?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Might be tied to the leveling event reader that repopulate abilities lists eveytime you level. Could you confirm if it occurs on level ups!?


I'm almost positive it happens on level ups because that's what I thought was the problem at first but it seems to stop working without leveling up too. I'll try to test it when I get home.

Thanks for the quick response!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm almost positive it happens on level ups because that's what I thought was the problem at first but it seems to stop working without leveling up too. I'll try to test it when I get home.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!


I will take a look to it as soon as I'm back home tonight. Tyvm for feed-back  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updated Data Sheet to fix the leveling issues. Try downloading update(even if no new version found) and it should work. It's a Data sheet rework so restart PQR when you update.

----------


## ossuaire

hello, what is the master profile?

Thx for your amazing work  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I will take a look to it as soon as I'm back home tonight. Tyvm for feed-back 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated everything as you said but still have the same problem.  :Frown:

----------


## katuro

> Just curious have you added support for the new 4 piece prot set bonus?


this would be awesome if you have.

----------


## bynike

excuse me,do u made any 3.3.5 Profiles?
I would be very grateful if you can send me one.
 :Smile:

----------


## Djangochained

I was curious has anyone tried retri profile pvpwise?what will happen if you turn active healing on?will it work as intended on you?in general is it a good choice?ty

----------


## gominosensei

Just trying your profiles for the first time and I have a few questions, sorry for the newbness... 

How do I move the Status window thing? And what is the timer on it all about? Is there a "auto target" type option? I want to be able to right click on a mob, and have the rotation start...

Using paladin rotations...

----------


## WTJONss

god help me now)
i dont understand how to use this prog....

----------


## Ninjaderp

Start by reading this: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2841164 ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## piuhateam

Any update on getting retri 4t16 to rotation ?

----------


## bauwoo

It's built in already.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> hello, what is the master profile?
> 
> Thx for your amazing work


Master is a all-in-one rotation that will auto-select appropriate rotation for your active specv. with this rotation never will you have to alt-x again... start rotation and change spec whenever you want. dont forget to swap your gear tought  :Wink: 




> Just curious have you added support for the new 4 piece prot set bonus?


It's in bro. In PQI it's called SelfFlame. It works with ActiveHealing Off. It will use your 5 stacks of BoG and applies EF to to you.




> Updated everything as you said but still have the same problem.


Okay thanks for reporting again, I'll try to see with my GF as she is leveling a Warrior atm(oh yeah CodeMyLady is my #1 fan). Will take a look to it this week-end thanks for report.




> excuse me,do u made any 3.3.5 Profiles?
> I would be very grateful if you can send me one.


Send me your email address.




> I was curious has anyone tried retri profile pvpwise?what will happen if you turn active healing on?will it work as intended on you?in general is it a good choice?ty


Never heard of PvP stories with my profile. Basically AH will heal anyone within your range that is under healing treshold. It's not best for PvP you would probly like to use on you rather than on others.. WoG is instant. You should use it by hand while targetting an ennemy to heal yourself imo.




> Just trying your profiles for the first time and I have a few questions, sorry for the newbness... 
> 
> How do I move the Status window thing? And what is the timer on it all about? Is there a "auto target" type option? I want to be able to right click on a mob, and have the rotation start...
> 
> Using paladin rotations...


Move Status Bar by left click on vengeance bar(or inquisition/mana bar) drag it to where you want. Remove Combat check if you want to attack on mouseover like an enraged pally.




> god help me now)
> i dont understand how to use this prog....


you mean PQR program or my profiles? I'm a developer, I'm not offering support to people that dont try. Try and god will help you.




> Start by reading this: 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2841164 ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)


Thanks mate for pointing him the right way! Damn still cant rep... :P




> Any update on getting retri 4t16 to rotation ?


It kinda always been in(okay not the first 4-5 days).




> It's built in already.


Thanks for being helpfull  :Smile: 




All in all, Hi everyone! I'm a bit busy these last days. Trying PE and have other addons(legit(well it happens)) on the making atm have work till forever it seems..... I will work on Holy Paladin for Ashdale Revision this week-end. Ashdale is really throwing a shit load of ideas. Holy pal is gonna rock when Ashdale will be done with it :P

I have made a few changes to hunter's Traps in Data Sheet to prevent unwanted re-queues. Thanks to PsyRex for reporting it. The version didnt change but you should still be able to retrieve the new data and it should not double-trap anymore.

Have fun everyone  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Codemylife, currently running your arms rotation On my lfr geared warrior, got some suggestions for you.

1. Sweeping Strikes for Bladestorm. Your rotation does not seem to check for Sweeping Strikes when it's about to pop bladestorm. Maybe put in a check to see if you have 5 secs or more left on your sweeping strikes buff.

2. Bloodbath, Beserker Rage and Bladestorm is popped if you are in combat and have a target, but does not take into account if you are in Melee range. had it pop multiple times outside of melee range, which is a waste of dps.

3. Beserker Rage usage: 




> Always make sure that you are enraged while under the effects of Colossus Smash (6-second debuff). If the Colossus Smash itself did not proc an enrage, then you will be presented with the following two posibilities:
> 
> The Mortal Strike which you used before Colossus Smash did not proc Enrage, in which case you should use Berserker Rage immediately after Colossus Smash.
> 
> The Mortal Strike which you used before Colossus Smash procced an Enrage, in which case you should use Berserker Rage as soon as this Enrage expires.
> 
> Try to maximise the optime of your enrage state. The safest way of making sure that your enrages do not stack is to always wait until after a Mortal Strike- Colossus Smash sequence, and if neither resulted in an Enrage proc, using Berserker Rage.


Taken from Icy veins ^

is that already in the profile. Didn't manage to check it before i closed my game for the night  :Smile: 

thanks for all your hard work btw!

----------


## NotoEffect

With Hunter 2.0 last night I encountered a odd issue, it has been working fine since the release. Then mid fight the profile dismissed my pet, and all the GCD spells were stuvk in a non casting state out of combat and in. I will try a fresh install of it, I had a older version of your profile that I continued the night on.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> With Hunter 2.0 last night I encountered a odd issue, it has been working fine since the release. Then mid fight the profile dismissed my pet, and all the GCD spells were stuvk in a non casting state out of combat and in. I will try a fresh install of it, I had a older version of your profile that I continued the night on.


Try update rotation, it will retrieve the data sheet i posted yesterday that would normally prevent this kind of issues.

----------


## Debordes

Not sure if I am doing something wrong or not, but thirty minutes of using the profile Paladin (Master as protection) and it has not used WoG once.

I have active healing on, WoG is set to 70%, it casts everything else perfectly Sacred Shield etc etc.

Also, is Sacred Shield still the top talent? Or should I be taking EF now? I solo mostly with some 5 mans thrown in,

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Not sure if I am doing something wrong or not, but thirty minutes of using the profile Paladin (Master as protection) and it has not used WoG once.
> 
> I have active healing on, WoG is set to 70%, it casts everything else perfectly Sacred Shield etc etc.
> 
> Also, is Sacred Shield still the top talent? Or should I be taking EF now? I solo mostly with some 5 mans thrown in,


Healing is to heal others. put healing off, spec EF and make sur SelfFlame is checked. SS is not as good as it used to be... the only fights where you would prefer SS is those where you will need very precise shielding manoeuvres if you dont have T16 pcs.

----------


## Hoblerhans

Hi there CML

I have an issue nearly similar as 3 pages ahead. Currently lvlng a warrior (6 :Cool: , updated your profile (same profile number...as you said) but the profile doesnt even switch in the correct spec. In PQI only Master is mentioned and no PQI options pop up. Switching to the specific profile doesnt work either. Arms, Prot is written in PQI but no options and rotations are not starting.Is this caused by PQI or what esle could be wrong?

Appreciate your help

----------


## wowmacro

@CodeMyLife 

I'm still waiting your Sub Rogue Profile ~
is there a beta now?

----------


## Jettand

Using your pet battle profile, it's really good!
How do I get the profile to use the pets I want and still swap before dying? I've tried both Masters and PvP(Masters lets pets die without swapping, PvP just pauses when leveling).

The only one I noticed that swaps pets is leveling but it doesn't use the pets I want it to, it says favourite pets come first, I have over 10 favourite pets and it only used one of them at a time and picks the other 2 slots randomly.

I really love the profile and it works great! Making it so it only uses favourite pets in any "Objective" would make it a lot more user friendly, and maybe adding an option to swap out pets and not let them die(swap out health is set at a healthy 50% and in masters and pvp it lets the pets die instead of switching them, the only time it works is in the "Leveling" objective and then it won't use the pets I want it to. Not sure if this is a known glitch or something that has been overlooked.

Thanks a lot for your work and I hope this would be an easy fix, sorry this is a bit long and repetitive. Always enjoyed your profiles!


_Is the auto clicker / follower distance safe to use? Haven't seen anyone getting banned, just being cautious before using it, thanks!_

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Using your pet battle profile, it's really good!
> How do I get the profile to use the pets I want and still swap before dying? I've tried both Masters and PvP(Masters lets pets die without swapping, PvP just pauses when leveling).
> 
> The only one I noticed that swaps pets is leveling but it doesn't use the pets I want it to, it says favourite pets come first, I have over 10 favourite pets and it only used one of them at a time and picks the other 2 slots randomly.
> 
> I really love the profile and it works great! Making it so it only uses favourite pets in any "Objective" would make it a lot more user friendly, and maybe adding an option to swap out pets and not let them die(swap out health is set at a healthy 50% and in masters and pvp it lets the pets die instead of switching them, the only time it works is in the "Leveling" objective and then it won't use the pets I want it to. Not sure if this is a known glitch or something that has been overlooked.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your work and I hope this would be an easy fix, sorry this is a bit long and repetitive. Always enjoyed your profiles!
> 
> ...


Uncheck swap and it shouldn't swap.

I use it almost every days full Afk while smoking outside or went for grocery etc..

My friend now have 540+ ll 25, he uses this about 8h a day and often all night long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

> @CodeMyLife 
> 
> I'm still waiting your Sub Rogue Profile ~
> is there a beta now?


Kinda lost my testers... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoeThePlumber

CodeMyLife your work is amazing! But I got this problem with the Hunter Beastmaster build, It seems like it want to fight everything even the Friendly NPC I got selected it's going crazy trying to cast spells untill I deselect him! I was checking the settings but I can't find anything to make it stop doing that. I'm a low level Beastmaster maybe that is the problem. The Pally version doesn't seem to do this.

Also is there anyway to turn off or move the box that shows up on the screen?! 

Thanks again CodeMyLife!

----------


## OHNaGe

Im trying your Holy profile, but it doesn't seem to do anything for me. I thought Maybe a telent was holding it up so I reset my talents and used the "/settalents" and still had the same issue. Everything is how it came and I have tried the Holy by itself as well as the Master version, they both just sit there. The bars pop up with life and such and if I hold alt I get the "Rotation Paused" on my screen, but it seriously wont cast a spell. Went into a raid with it active and the profile just literally sat there and let everyone around me die. (Granted, that was kinda funny) Lol. Just looking for a little direction as to how to go about fixing this?

-OH


Edit*** I Figured This Out. Apparently there is apparently there is a conflict with some other rotations or something in my PQR. I Downloaded PQR and put it in a different folder on its own with this rotation and it works like that. So if anyone else has this issue, just put this rotation in a whole new PQR setup and it should work just fine.

----------


## Jettand

> Uncheck swap and it shouldn't swap.
> 
> I use it almost every days full Afk while smoking outside or went for grocery etc..
> 
> My friend now have 540+ ll 25, he uses this about 8h a day and often all night long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a way to use each pet to it's full potential without letting it die? Leveling it swaps out the pet after 1 attack, Masters it lets the pets die(PvP still pauses for me)

----------


## ashdale

> Im trying your Holy profile, but it doesn't seem to do anything for me. I thought Maybe a telent was holding it up so I reset my talents and used the "/settalents" and still had the same issue. Everything is how it came and I have tried the Holy by itself as well as the Master version, they both just sit there. The bars pop up with life and such and if I hold alt I get the "Rotation Paused" on my screen, but it seriously wont cast a spell. Went into a raid with it active and the profile just literally sat there and let everyone around me die. (Granted, that was kinda funny) Lol. Just looking for a little direction as to how to go about fixing this?
> 
> -OH
> 
> 
> Edit*** I Figured This Out. Apparently there is apparently there is a conflict with some other rotations or something in my PQR. I Downloaded PQR and put it in a different folder on its own with this rotation and it works like that. So if anyone else has this issue, just put this rotation in a whole new PQR setup and it should work just fine.


You might also try this, so you don't have to maintain two seperate copies of PQR, when you swap from one rotation to another, say from another class that you were playing, do a quick "/reload" and then enable the profile and see if that helps, it should clear out all the past info from the previous rotation you were using. Hopefully will work for ya and make swapping a bit easier.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Is there a way to use each pet to it's full potential without letting it die? Leveling it swaps out the pet after 1 attack, Masters it lets the pets die(PvP still pauses for me)


If you want pet to fight past X Level just adjust it in PQI.

Not the Swapper values... The other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CodeMyLife your work is amazing! But I got this problem with the Hunter Beastmaster build, It seems like it want to fight everything even the Friendly NPC I got selected it's going crazy trying to cast spells untill I deselect him! I was checking the settings but I can't find anything to make it stop doing that. I'm a low level Beastmaster maybe that is the problem. The Pally version doesn't seem to do this.
> 
> Also is there anyway to turn off or move the box that shows up on the screen?! 
> 
> Thanks again CodeMyLife!


Try Enabling "Combat Check". Do not try attacking friendly targets!

Move bar clicking on focus and hold/drag. Disable via Player Status PQI main frame.

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## Jettand

> Uncheck swap and it shouldn't swap.
> 
> I use it almost every days full Afk while smoking outside or went for grocery etc..
> 
> My friend now have 540+ ll 25, he uses this about 8h a day and often all night long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> If you want pet to fight past X Level just adjust it in PQI.
> 
> Not the Swapper values... The other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still having a lot of troubles with the profile, would you be able to tell me your personal setting for everything for work properly, thanks! It's still very random on which pets it uses, it was use all level 4 pets in a level 15 zone and so on, thanks for your replies and time!!

----------


## Jettand

All it does for me in PvP is swap pets until I die, have you used PvP lately?

----------


## qcorn

edit: nm xxxx

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Hi there CML
> 
> I have an issue nearly similar as 3 pages ahead. Currently lvlng a warrior (6, updated your profile (same profile number...as you said) but the profile doesnt even switch in the correct spec. In PQI only Master is mentioned and no PQI options pop up. Switching to the specific profile doesnt work either. Arms, Prot is written in PQI but no options and rotations are not starting.Is this caused by PQI or what esle could be wrong?
> 
> Appreciate your help





bump pls help
I also reinstalled PQI...no changes...still doesnt switch in the correct spec. Btw the hunter rotatation works flawless and is so comfortable with the options

----------


## katuro

> bump pls help
> I also reinstalled PQI...no changes...still doesnt switch in the correct spec. Btw the hunter rotatation works flawless and is so comfortable with the options


Have you tried a fresh pqr install? That sometimes works.

Also insure your data is in the right place along with everything else

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Have you tried a fresh pqr install? That sometimes works.
> 
> Also insure your data is in the right place along with everything else
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2



Installed a fresh pqr, and an uptodate svn update of CMLs profiles...hunter works perfect, warrior doesnt. Still hangs saying master in PQI and does not switch in any spec. Choosing a specific spec rotation...still no effect. Is it because i am lvl 68 ?


Just looked at the Code_my_life_data.lua....is it intendet that the first thousend lines look like this? 

local characterArray = {";",":",".",">","<","a","d","D","e","E","f","F",'"',"'","[","]"," ","g","J","k","K","l","L","m","M","n","N","A","b","B","c","C","o","O","p","P","q ","Q","r","R","s","S","t", "T","u","U","v","V","w","W","x","X","y","Y","z","Z",",","!","?","(",")","#","^", "-","=","+","_","|",string.char(92),"/","&","@","$","{","}","1","2","3","4","G","h","H","i","I","j","5","6","7","8","9 ","0","`","~","","%","*"}
local encryptedString = [[37607163461560858836783332766292048518764081968232646467211069410264782990151808 48772545067155088998727253485985678918254444004225971412550823974502478365430498 00302101416226176495411806229743256056734267034266922160002719903989197058052072 007486681475243966557630133753607513717890540341
508901647734506327891444327891110681518464326256326518681102
....seems to be weird Oo

----------


## CodeMyLife

> All it does for me in PvP is swap pets until I die, have you used PvP lately?





> I'm still having a lot of troubles with the profile, would you be able to tell me your personal setting for everything for work properly, thanks! It's still very random on which pets it uses, it was use all level 4 pets in a level 15 zone and so on, thanks for your replies and time!!


Sorry but i dont have much time to "fix" poke stuff... have tons of stuff on the do list before i get into this again. I usually check all beside pvp, set pet leveling




> Hi there CML
> 
> I have an issue nearly similar as 3 pages ahead. Currently lvlng a warrior (6, updated your profile (same profile number...as you said) but the profile doesnt even switch in the correct spec. In PQI only Master is mentioned and no PQI options pop up. Switching to the specific profile doesnt work either. Arms, Prot is written in PQI but no options and rotations are not starting.Is this caused by PQI or what esle could be wrong?
> 
> Appreciate your help





> bump pls help
> I also reinstalled PQI...no changes...still doesnt switch in the correct spec. Btw the hunter rotatation works flawless and is so comfortable with the options





> Installed a fresh pqr, and an uptodate svn update of CMLs profiles...hunter works perfect, warrior doesnt. Still hangs saying master in PQI and does not switch in any spec. Choosing a specific spec rotation...still no effect. Is it because i am lvl 68 ?
> 
> 
> Just looked at the Code_my_life_data.lua....is it intendet that the first thousend lines look like this? 
> 
> local characterArray = {";",":",".",">","<","a","d","D","e","E","f","F",'"',"'","[","]"," ","g","J","k","K","l","L","m","M","n","N","A","b","B","c","C","o","O","p","P","q ","Q","r","R","s","S","t", "T","u","U","v","V","w","W","x","X","y","Y","z","Z",",","!","?","(",")","#","^", "-","=","+","_","|",string.char(92),"/","&","@","$","{","}","1","2","3","4","G","h","H","i","I","j","5","6","7","8","9 ","0","`","~","","%","*"}
> local encryptedString = [[37607163461560858836783332766292048518764081968232646467211069410264782990151808 48772545067155088998727253485985678918254444004225971412550823974502478365430498 00302101416226176495411806229743256056734267034266922160002719903989197058052072 007486681475243966557630133753607513717890540341
> 508901647734506327891444327891110681518464326256326518681102
> ....seems to be weird Oo


My Girlfriend leveled from 8 to 84 in two weeks with the profile.. she never had even a single issue with it until right now. She kinda restarted the rotation a second time(alt-x) and it was not reloading correctly. Now I guess I can figure theres something "wrong" with the profile but let's dont stop/start it and it wont bug.. use /pause button instead for now. Good luck!

Oh yeah my Data sheet is encrypted. It's nice to see all this matrix isnt it? :P

----------


## Netrick

Hello. Long time reader first time i post though  :Smile: 
First of all your profiles are excellent but i have only one tiny problem i cant seem to solve..
Everything works perfect but for some reason the divine storm proc from Ret tier16 4pc would never be used.
Everything is updated and it just puzzles me.Thanks for your time and keep up the good work

----------


## Deathsmind

Is there anyway of adding the Engineering Glove enchant to the prot pally profile? Using it every time it is off its cd would be great or at a certain health percentage like the rest.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello. Long time reader first time i post though 
> First of all your profiles are excellent but i have only one tiny problem i cant seem to solve..
> Everything works perfect but for some reason the divine storm proc from Ret tier16 4pc would never be used.
> Everything is updated and it just puzzles me.Thanks for your time and keep up the good work


What profile!? CML last version its in.




> Is there anyway of adding the Engineering Glove enchant to the prot pally profile? Using it every time it is off its cd would be great or at a certain health percentage like the rest.


Ok will add it.

----------


## wowmacro

> Kinda lost my testers... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what if i love to be ur tester  :Smile:

----------


## Master34

The profile do not attack the weak spot on the last boss in Gate of The Setting Sun...he do nothing

----------


## CodeMyLife

> The profile do not attack the weak spot on the last boss in Gate of The Setting Sun...he do nothing


Migt be tied to profile stopping while mounted? Tanks. Never get on weak spot sry

----------


## Master34

> Migt be tied to profile stopping while mounted? Tanks. Never get on weak spot sry


was talking about ret profile...for challenge mode

----------


## CodeMyLife

> was talking about ret profile...for challenge mode


Yeah i know... Who cares about 3 min heroic runs nowaday!

I meant I never use Ret beside on dummy/proving grounds so i cant tell what could be dond. Try removing combat check, maybe... I'm guessing the profile might see you are in a vehicle and stops...

----------


## Master34

> Yeah i know... Who cares about 3 min heroic runs nowaday!
> 
> I meant I never use Ret beside on dummy/proving grounds so i cant tell what could be dond. Try removing combat check, maybe... I'm guessing the profile might see you are in a vehicle and stops...


Im not saying your profile is bad, i would just let u know of a little bug i found, i thought you want all the feedback, to upgrad your profile perfecly, and i thought you can do something about it easily...if not its fine...and like i said it is not on heroic mode...its challenge mode...every seconds count in that...i would try to remove combat check ty

----------


## Aegeus

Odd, I did Gold runs last week and it worked fine on the boss 'Weak Spot'

----------


## liamhorsley

how to i remove this idiot shit, really pissing me off, never been there untill today !

----------


## Starkey2009

> how to i remove this idiot shit, really pissing me off, never been there untill today !


untick player status in the PQR rotation menu

----------


## liamhorsley

pqr rotation menu ? Make it more clean? You mean the PQI Menu ? The actual program PQR The interface addon menu ? i see no player status

----------


## Starkey2009

> pqr rotation menu ? Make it more clean? You mean the PQI Menu ? The actual program PQR The interface addon menu ? i see no player status


When you enable the rotation doesnt it show you the list on the side

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> pqr rotation menu ? Make it more clean? You mean the PQI Menu ? The actual program PQR The interface addon menu ? i see no player status


Its in the PQI menu. Hold right click on the PQI frame and move to rotation configurator to open the menu and then untick the player status option near the top

----------


## liamhorsley

got it, its called vengance bar -.- not player status

----------


## Master34

Excellent, i will try more then...sty for the bad feedback

----------


## CodeMyLife

> how to i remove this idiot shit, really pissing me off, never been there untill today !


Idiot shit? Wuuuutt? Wow learn to live. Dont come here with this language that is really pissing me off to hear that with these words.. ****in go away.

----------


## Aegeus

Ignore him, probably either a child or an idiot. My guess is a bit of both.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> how to i remove this idiot shit, really pissing me off, never been there untill today !


If you want help ask nice or piss off ^^

----------


## CodeMyLife

Heh this guy is wrong/blacklisted. 

On another note i found out the issue with Hand failures. In fact it seems to be EF+activehealing+out of sigh low hp members. So maily when we activate healing it try healing others and since the built-in los check is not working it fails. Ill code a los check this week-end. Should fix it.

Have a nice day fellow pallies!

----------


## Starkey2009

> got it, its called vengance bar -.- not player status


You know thank you goes along you silly wanker

----------


## Moonst

hey code i was wondering why the survival rotation laggin when im by my self it works just fine but i get into raid or lfr and it laggs hard just wondering

also the trap shots and if i like click disengage it will continuesly do it untill i reload my ui

----------


## kabman

Hey Code Im coming up with

Message: [string "if CML_HasHero() == true then _Hero = true ..."]:1: attempt to call global 'CML_HasHero' (a nil value)
Time: 11/27/13 18:25:18
Count: 57
Stack: [C]: in function `CML_HasHero'
[string "if CML_HasHero() == true then _Hero = true ..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 

I'm pretty sure that has to do with the hero check. But im not sure how to fix it.

----------


## t4c

hi guys,

sorry im a little noob. I ahve PQR downloaded but how do I add these profiles to the actual program? I download the SVN and see two xml files or whatever and I open the rotation editor but im not sure how to import them?

any ideas!!

----------


## Aegeus

Not to sound like a duck, but if you managed to download PQR from the thread, you must have seen the massive, written explanation on how to install profiles that was there too?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> You know thank you goes along you silly wanker


Well said. :P




> hey code i was wondering why the survival rotation laggin when im by my self it works just fine but i get into raid or lfr and it laggs hard just wondering
> 
> also the trap shots and if i like click disengage it will continuesly do it untill i reload my ui


Check NoFacingCheck box to enlight your experience. Also, get the lastest profile to get rid of disengage issue. Update via rotation editor.




> Hey Code Im coming up with
> 
> Message: [string "if CML_HasHero() == true then _Hero = true ..."]:1: attempt to call global 'CML_HasHero' (a nil value)
> Time: 11/27/13 18:25:18
> Count: 57
> Stack: [C]: in function `CML_HasHero'
> [string "if CML_HasHero() == true then _Hero = true ..."]:1: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


Update via rotation editor. Data sheet missing/obselete.




> hi guys,
> 
> sorry im a little noob. I ahve PQR downloaded but how do I add these profiles to the actual program? I download the SVN and see two xml files or whatever and I open the rotation editor but im not sure how to import them?
> 
> any ideas!!


via SVN you make a folder somewhere named CML and then you right click it and Sync it with my SVN. Refer to my firsts posts please i explained it there.




> Not to sound like a duck, but if you managed to download PQR from the thread, you must have seen the massive, written explanation on how to install profiles that was there too?


Thanks for helping others bro  :Wink:

----------


## anclav

Hello CML! Thanx for your amazing profiles. Using Prot rotation cleared 13/13 hm in previous and now already 13/14 hm.
Also i have hunter twink and trying your hunter rotations. Yeah its much higher dps than any of honorbuddy profiles (including paid ones), but wanted to ask - is it normal that PQR trying to spam some ability at the end of GCD (all my bars start flashing after 3/4 of gcd)?
Sometimes - especially at spoils of pandaria its just trying to cast sth resulting in just autoattack and the same spamming of bars as i described previously.
Hope you understand the question since english is not my native lang )
And again thank you for great work!

----------


## liamhorsley

surv hunter profiles seems very messy

not sure if its jsut me who thinks this ?

----------


## OHNaGe

Any news on the HPally update?

EDIT: I am available for testing as well if needed. Just let me know.

----------


## Djangochained

Hello and ty for your work/effort.I have a lvl MM 33 hunter and tried using your profile but all it does is spam steady shot. Am i doing something wrong?Can i do something to make it work? Ty again

Btw using your last revision downloaded like 15 min ago via svn

----------


## joenvidio

only thing i notice to be an issue with survival is that it stops casting barrage at about 50% of channeling

----------


## JhonnyQ

Sup,

Im currently testing the rotation for prot and i have a request:

sometimes its highly important to do only single dps, and ONLY single dps, no aoe at all. the basic rotation still contains Consercration and holy wrath. how can i stop that?

----------


## ogierthedane

Hi Code.
I deeply appreciate your work, TY !.
I currently use the paladin prot. and it works really well.
I also use the Hunter's for leveling atm, and i dont know if its me missing an option, and its not a big thing .. but becomes very irritating quickly.
When I got a friendly mob/npc in target, it keeps spamming "invalid target" untill i hit Esc to clear target, as if its trying to kill the friendly. 
Did I miss a friendly check option? 

But thanx again for the profiles, top level work, compared to a few others I've tried.
-Oggy

----------


## JoeThePlumber

> Hi Code.
> I deeply appreciate your work, TY !.
> I currently use the paladin prot. and it works really well.
> I also use the Hunter's for leveling atm, and i dont know if its me missing an option, and its not a big thing .. but becomes very irritating quickly.
> When I got a friendly mob/npc in target, it keeps spamming "invalid target" untill i hit Esc to clear target, as if its trying to kill the friendly. 
> Did I miss a friendly check option? 
> 
> But thanx again for the profiles, top level work, compared to a few others I've tried.
> -Oggy


Still same happen to me. Played with the "combat check" option but it's not working it keeps trying to kill the friendly mob/npc and WoW interface keeps spamming "invalid target" untill i hit Esc to clear target. It seems like it's a issue with the profile  :Frown:  

Low level Pally doesn't do this!

----------


## Fourtress

Hiya code thanks again for all ur hard work on your profiles!!!! just wanted to know if there was a way to take consecration out of the rotation for pally tank. Tanking on garrosh at the moment and it seems to drop at an inappropriate moment just when adds are about to spawn in phase 3 i can use cancel aura but its a bit of a pain to have to do it all the time.deleting the entire string for the fight and then reinserting was the only way i could think of to do.

----------


## Headhunterz2k10

Toggle Macros: Create In-Game Macros(/macro) with the following options. You can assign these macros anywhere in your UI.

Options --------------------------------- /pqi config show 
Activate Cooldowns --------------	/activecooldowns
Active Dispel ------------------------ /activedispel
Activate Healing ------------------- /activehealing
AoE Toggle -------------------------- /aoe
Activate Seal -------------------------	/activeseal
Queue JudgeFocus -------------- /judgefocus
Queue Hand of Freedom ------ /hofree	
Queue Hand of Protection ---	/hoprot 
Queue Hand of Purity -----------	/hopur	
Queue Hand of Sacrifice ------	/hosac
Queue Hand of Salvation -----	/hosalv
Activate TakeControl ------------ /takecontrol
Consecration ------------------------- /consecration
Pause ------------------------------------	/pause
SetTalents -----------------------------	/settalents

Modkeys:
Left Alt Stop Rotation
Left Shift Focus Mouseover Target
Left Control	Light's Hammer / Glyphed Consecration

Do not forget to review the options using /pqi config show . 
Thanks for giving feedback. CodeMyLife.

use /consecration

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## katuro

just a quick on squire!!!! i cant get divine protection to active on the % i want it to....

everything else works fine!

----------


## Delrado

Does Interupting shout works on Warr profile?

----------


## Debordes

Now I'm not a HUnter expert my any means, but your survival profile is reapplying explosive shot on the target during Lock n Load before the previous explosive shot is finished, is this normal?

----------


## epicasta1900

hi CML, i had a question regarding the ret. im seeing that the t16-4pc proc isnt sometimes being used and in some cases I had it procing back to back at times. This happens a lot in raids, so I was wondering if there is a way to make it higher up in the priority or a way make it que on next GCD. second, I was wondering but when you test it, do you also get a massive fps drop. I am usually around 30-40fps w/o PQI on a fight and when I start the profile in a boss fight, it goes all the way down to like 8-9fps

----------


## ozmodiar

> Now I'm not a HUnter expert my any means, but your survival profile is reapplying explosive shot on the target during Lock n Load before the previous explosive shot is finished, is this normal?


Yes - the ticks are additive. They haven't clipped for a long time.

----------


## sed-

when are these being upgraded for probably engine  :Wink:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> when are these being upgraded for probably engine


Right now... Well sorry guyz I'm not here often lately as I was working on Probably. Protection Paladin is out on PE. Working on Ret.

Will need you guyz to install PE because I'm kinda moving  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aegeus

> Right now... Well sorry guyz I'm not here often lately as I was working on Probably. Protection Paladin is out on PE. Working on Ret.
> 
> Will need you guyz to install PE because I'm kinda moving 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knew you would :P

----------


## Rocketbird

What about pokerotation? Probably can handle it? 

Sent from my GT-I9300

----------


## CodeMyLife

> What about pokerotation? Probably can handle it? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


Surely, in due time it will!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rocketbird

> Surely, in due time it will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok bro!

Sent from my GT-I9300

----------


## Deathsmind

How good is the PE version? What benefits does PQR or PE give over the other?

----------


## Roxxas

Hey there I've been using the hunter profile for a few weeks. I raid with the sound effects turned off so I can hear the RL and others in Vent. For some reason whenever I start to use your rotation it turns the sound effects on, if i turn them off it turns them on again. Do you or does anyone else have an idea why this happens and what I can do to stop this from happening? 

Thanks

----------


## ShinyKnight

> Hey there I've been using the hunter profile for a few weeks. I raid with the sound effects turned off so I can hear the RL and others in Vent. For some reason whenever I start to use your rotation it turns the sound effects on, if i turn them off it turns them on again. Do you or does anyone else have an idea why this happens and what I can do to stop this from happening? 
> 
> Thanks


Turn the spam setting off; that will let you disable the game sound once again.

----------


## Moonst

hey cml just wanted to say im really liking your survival rotation although it still seems to glitch a little and lets blackarrow drop once in a while i keep a close eye on that i have the trinket that lowers the cd anyways wanted to say thank you just wish i could give ya more information on when and how it freezes or makes me lag but meh ill work through it =P thnx again for great work.

----------


## Master34

where can we take your PE profile for testing? Tank/Ret

----------


## ShinyKnight

> where can we take your PE profile for testing? Tank/Ret


I second this. I'm always game to test whatever you come up with... And I finally installed PE, so woo.  :Wink:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I second this. I'm always game to test whatever you come up with... And I finally installed PE, so woo.


On PE website! Probablyengine.com

It's not ready yet tought but all damage rotation work. Support for PQI as usual.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ShinyKnight

> On PE website! Probablyengine.com
> 
> It's not ready yet tought but all damage rotation work. Support for PQI as usual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roger that. Lemme know when it's some semblance of "testable", and I'll be more than happy to help. Or with anything else, naturally.  :Wink:

----------


## bauwoo

CodeMyLife's Ret profile seems half functional with these new offfsets.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CodeMyLife's Ret profile seems half functional with these new offfsets.


I did not even update PQR yet. Whats going on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kuukuu

> I did not even update PQR yet. Whats going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably not using the correct offsets, the first ones posted not by Xelper don't allow UnitInfo to report correct info like the issue we had before. Ret is working fine for me with Xelper's offsets from clicking the Download Offsets button.

----------


## saga3180

Just tried out the holy pally profile and it does amazing work!
+rep

----------


## tecklock

Hi there, been having some trouble with downloading your profiles CodeMyLife,
I have gone trough the steps you are saying on downloading SVN client(got the laterst version), making a file near the PQR file, but when i try to use SVN and download your profiles i get this message:
Command Import F:\CodeMyLife to codemylife - Revision 419: /
Error Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'http://codemylife.googlecode.com/svn'
Error OPTIONS request on '/svn' failed: 502 Bad Gateway

thanks in advance:P

Ignore message, problem solved.

----------


## NotoEffect

How hard would it be to get the Hunter AoE profile to use Dire Beast, it would help with the focus generation

----------


## Enuma

Let me say this.. i simply love your rotations and i think that your /macro command of rotation is simply brilliant! Thats why i want to contribute as much as i can. Im currently playing warrior, so ill focus on that rotation:

Now, the bugs:

*1.* If i have in inventory 6+ Tome of Clear Mind and try to use */settalents* in any of three warriors specs, nothing happened, there is just clicking sound that repeats its self non-stop like character is trying to use something, and your UI becomes bugged when you try to move/put spell on bars or move item in bags it constantly drops out of selection until you do /console reloadui.
Rolled on my pala to test this out and see if same bug repeats it self.. apparently not, but similar bug happens.. If i have in inventory 6+ Tome of Clear Mind and try to use */settalents* in any of three paladins specs i only get my talents completely unlearned, none talents were actually marked or selected after running that macro.

*2.* warrior rotation really needs range check, since in raids rotation pops all CDs way out of range if someone is in combat.

Example: I died in raid and im running to my corpse, in meantime my raid continues to go fort to next pack, as soon as im in aprox range of a fight/flagged for a fight, my warrior pops Bloodbath, Reck and banner, even if im far out of melee range. Same happens with dragon roar and charge, rotation casts dragon roar in the middle of the charge, barely sometimes hitting any mobs. IF i leave CDs inactive this issue happens with bloodbath and dragon roar.

Example2: Staying out of range of the boss, protectors in this case, CDs are set to inactive via macro, tank rush in, rotation immediately cast bloodbath followed by dragons roar, prior to my charge into boss. I charged the boss and toggled my CDs on.

Example3: We wiped. Same situation, i forgot to toggle back off CDs via macro. Tank charges in, immediately my banner drops, my Reck+Bloodbath went up, i charged not to lose time, Dragons Roar casted halfway to boss. 

*3.* Plummer interrupt integrated in rotation is not working.

*3a.* When i try to enable Xelper's interrupt profile while leaving marked Plummer in PQI settings for your rotation, interrupts arent working at all, which forces me to do /console reloadui.

*3b.* When i disable your Plummer inside PQI config and enable Xelpers interrupt profile, your rotation completely stop working, but Xelper's interrupt are working fine. Being that your rotation stops working, this forces me to disable Xelper's interrupts, enable yours, do /console reloadui and interrupt manually. If i try to activate your Plummer interrupt and leave Xelpers on, rotation ends up broken completely, thus forcing me to do /console reloadui. Either way, warriors interrupts are not working and needs to be casted manually.

*4.* Bloodbath is constantly casted off the cooldown, so in most cases when i enter fight my bloodbath is on CD. This forces me to enable/mark Combat check.

*5.* While im out of combat while Combat check is enabled i cannot cast bound Heroic Leap, default LCtrl, thus forcing me to open with Charge or cast Heroic Leap manually. If i disable Combat Check it will result in issue above, no 4.

*6.* Impending Victory or Victory Rush arent working at all, no matter what values you set in PQI settings.


Im not sure will you continue to update it, being that you said that you are moving to PE, but still, it would be good to see those corrected and updated for us that are PQR users still.. untill we move to PE. Rotation is pretty much good, a bit clunky, but good.

Using latest SVN for both paladin and warrior and latest offsets, Offsets_17658 and Offsets_17538.xml downloaded via PQR prior to testing this rotation, 2hours ago.

Ill keep and eye on rotation as i progress, it looks to me like execute is not prioritized correctly in execute phase and im seeing far to less Wild Strikes fired away with the buff, sometimes even Raging Blow debuff falling off before casted. The damage is there, a bit lower (i565 SMF, lower for about ~4-5k DPS), but its going out almost perfect. I also noticed, maybe im wrong, that rotation keeps decent pool of rage, maybe its just me, but it like to keep my rage aprox around 30 rage.. im seeing 40+ rage pooled sometimes. Also, rotation have some strange freezes when rage is there, proc is there, but it keeps smacking white damage, no casts.

Ty anyhow for atleast reading this, cheers lad and keep up the good work! <3

----------


## averykey

How does your queue system work?

Why is your data file all random numbers?

edit:

above guy ^

you should not play smf, its a big dps loss.

----------


## Aegeus

The data file is encrypted, which is why you see numbers.

----------


## Enuma

> above guy ^
> 
> you should not play smf, its a big dps loss.


That woud be me  :Smile:  Unfortunately, all the bugs that i wrote are general bugs with warrior fury rotation, nothing SMF specific. My warr is my alt, so SMF is just type of gameplay that i like, not much interested in deps as much as not using my CDs far away from boss/mob

----------


## Deathsmind

CML, could you put in the front page things you are working on, things you are trying to implement, things with bugs, etc. This way we can see what you have up and offer advice based on it.

----------


## snowhawk

> The data file is encrypted, which is why you see numbers.


I read this wondering what magical function he was trying to hide from everyone. Then I dumped it and saw it was nothing more than what you would find in most profiles (except the UI, which I might steal  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Ninjaderp

What most people reading this thread should know is that CML is currently working on porting all of his profiles over to Probably Engine.
So if you want to help him make his profiles better, head over there and test them out for him and give him feedback in his thread there.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> What most people reading this thread should know is that CML is currently working on porting all of his profiles over to Probably Engine.
> So if you want to help him make his profiles better, head over there and test them out for him and give him feedback in his thread there.


Yep, I'm out of here. Some profile sellers are ruining my fun. The saddest part is that the website owners don't seems to care much about it. Coding and giving is what I like. Now people steal my work and make money out of it and i can't even manage doing rep. Got 10 rep in the last 2 months or something? Well I guess people won't care anyway they can just "Steal" what they want by dumping. Oh yeah really.


Not gonna update anything anymore in here I guess. If you want to steal my work it's the right time. 

CML

----------


## Enuma

> Yep, I'm out of here. Some profile sellers are ruining my fun. The saddest part is that the website owners don't seems to care much about it. Coding and giving is what I like. Now people steal my work and make money out of it and i can't even manage doing rep. Got 10 rep in the last 2 months or something? Well I guess people won't care anyway they can just "Steal" what they want by dumping. Oh yeah really.
> 
> 
> Not gonna update anything anymore in here I guess. If you want to steal my work it's the right time. 
> 
> CML


D: Its a sad day for PQR community, really is.. I guess, no, i know that you are right, so i dont try to post "dont go" and that shit. I do love your profiles and i think that they are unique in some way, so i decided to stick to them. I really hope that you will have much more luck on PE base and that you will manage to do whatever you planned with it. I will probably follow you, as a happy user of your rotations, but also as a custom modder of profiles. Well, only thing that i can ask you now, since i have been buzzing around PE forums, whats your username there to look up your profiles? Last time i checked i havent seen any of your profiles under class profiles sub-forums.

Till we have a chance to run into each other, good luck mate and hope to sniff you there! 

On the positive side, i played a bit with your *fury* rotation to fix some things, so ill post it public cause i love when profiles are top optimized.

*Added support for Berserk Stance for those naughty warriors that like to stand in deadly stuff*  :Smile:  /whistle... who? me? naah xD

Under Initialization, find and replace:


```
	SLASH_STANCEDANCE1 = "/stancedance"
	function SlashCmdList.STANCEDANCE(msg, editbox)
		if macros["Stance"] == 1 then
			xrn:message("\124cFF006FEDDefensive Stance.")
			macros["Stance"] = 2
		else
			xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Battle Stance.")
			macros["Stance"] = 1	
		end
	end
```

with this code:


```
	SLASH_STANCEDANCE1 = "/stancedance"
	function SlashCmdList.STANCEDANCE(msg, editbox)
		if macros["Stance"] == 1 then
			xrn:message("\124cFF006FEDDefensive Stance.")
			macros["Stance"] = 2
		elseif macros["Stance"] == 2 then
			xrn:message("\124cFFED0000Berserker Stance.")
			macros["Stance"] = 3
		else
			xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Battle Stance.")
			macros["Stance"] = 1	
		end
	end
```

*Next, fixed issue with casting bloodbath when entering the combat, but being out of melee range of the target for fury rotation.*
Under Fury Rotation find line:


```
if BloodbathCheck and Spells[_Bloodbath].known and _SA(_Bloodbath) and GetSpellCD(_ColossusSmash) < 2 then
	_Cast(_Bloodbath, "player")
end
```

Replace it with:


```
-- single_target=bloodbath,if=enabled&(target.melee&debuff.colossus_smash.up)
if BloodbathCheck and Spells[_Bloodbath].known and _SA(_Bloodbath) and (CML_MeleeTarget() and _SmashUP) then
	_Cast(_Bloodbath, "player")
end
```

*This will cast Bloodbath only when target is in melee range and have Colossus Smash debuff* (since Bloodbath is off GCD to maximize its potential).

One last thing, *this is fix for Impending victory and Victory Rush which weren't working before at all.* This will fix it and make them work according to settings in PQI

Locate their code at the end of single target rotation and replace it with this:


```
-- normal_rotation+=/victory_rush,if=!talent.impending_victory.enabled&buff.vrushed.up&HP<=iv.value
if ImpendingVictoryCheck and Spells[_VictoryRush].known and _SA(_VictoryRush) and CML_HaveBuff("player", _Vrushed) and _HP <= ImpendingVictory then
	_Cast(_VictoryRush, CML_MeleeTarget())
	return true
end

-- normal_rotation+=/impending_victory,if=talent.impending_victory.enabled&(rage>=10&HP<=iv.value)|(buff.vrushed.up&HP<=iv.value)
if ImpendingVictoryCheck and Spells[_ImpendingVictory].known and _SA(_ImpendingVictory) and ( _Rage >= 10 and _HP <= ImpendingVictory) or (CML_HaveBuff("player", _Vrushed) and _HP <= ImpendingVictory) then
	_Cast(_ImpendingVictory, CML_MeleeTarget())
	return true
end
```

If you want to have Victory Rush/Impending victory working in all AOE modes paste this same code between the end of Single Target and start of AOE rotations:

Now, i have some more ideas here and there, will update it when i do them

EDIT: Did some cleanup and testing, everything works fine if put in as explained. In addition to that, i added Heroic Throw toggle in PQI settings, as im not found of it.

As for Interrupt code.. looking into it.. on first glance It was wrong spell id into Plummer code, it was code for rogues Kick. Will post future updates here if anyone is willing to play with the code, or even use this rotation.

Edit2: *Interrupts fixed!*

Go to functions find and select everything, *including* from *CML_Interrupts = nil* down to this line, *excluding* *xrn:message("\124cFF9E6720...CodeMyLife Warrior...")*. Basically your switching whole interrupt code with this one posted, implemented both Pummel and Disrupting Shout.



```
CML_Interrupts = nil
	function CML_Interrupts()
		-- Credit goes to Xelper for his interupt code. Thank you very much Xelper!!
	
		
		if not PummelCheck then 
			return false 
		end
		
			if RandomPummel == nil then
			if Pummel == 1 then RandomPummel = math.random(0,50) end
			if Pummel == 2 then RandomPummel = 30 end
			if Pummel == 3 then RandomPummel = 0 end
		end
		
		function PQR_InterruptSpell()
			if IsPlayerSpell(6552) and PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then --Pummel
				return 6552
			elseif IsPlayerSpell(102060) and PQR_SpellAvailable(102060) then -- Disrupting Shout
				return 102060
			else
				return 0
			end    
		end   
		
		local PQR_InterruptPercent = Pummel
		local interruptSpell = PQR_InterruptSpell()
		local interruptName = GetSpellInfo(interruptSpell)
		
		InterruptTargetsList = { "target", "focus", "mouseover" }
		-- Interrupt Casts and Channels on Target and Focus.
		if interruptSpell ~= 0 then
			for i = 1, #InterruptTargetsList do
				
				local customTarget = InterruptTargetsList[i]
				local castName, _, _, _, castStartTime, castEndTime, _, _, castInterruptable = UnitCastingInfo(customTarget)
				local channelName, _, _, _, channelStartTime, channelEndTime, _, channelInterruptable = UnitChannelInfo(customTarget)
					
				if channelName ~= nil then
					--target is channeling a spell that is interruptable
					--load the channel variables into the cast variables to make logic a little easier.
					castName = channelName
					castStartTime = channelStartTime
					castEndTime = channelEndTime
					castInterruptable = channelInterruptable
					PQR_InterruptPercent = 0
					local IsChannel = true
				end
				
				--This is actually "Not Interruptable"... so lets swap it around to use in the positive.
				if castInterruptable == false then
					castInterruptable = true
				else
					castInterruptable = false
				end	
				
				if castInterruptable then
				  	local timeSinceStart = (GetTime() * 1000 - castStartTime) / 1000
					local timeLeft = ((GetTime() * 1000 - castEndTime) * -1) / 1000
					local castTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
					local currentPercent = timeSinceStart / castTime * 100000
				  	if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(23881), customTarget) ~= nil
				  	  and ( currentPercent > PQR_InterruptPercent or interruptSpell ~= 6552 )
				  	  and UnitCanAttack("player", customTarget) ~= nil then
					--target is casting something that is interruptable.
					--the following 2 variables are named logically... value is in seconds.
						if InteruptTimer == nil 
						  or InteruptTimer <= GetTime() - 1.25 then
						  	if currentPercent < RandomPummel and not IsChannel then return false end
							CastSpellByID(interruptSpell, customTarget)
							InteruptTimer = GetTime()
						end		
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
```

----------


## CodeMyLife

My user there is the same, it's just that i'm not in any class, rather in the bottom of the classes page as I'm planning to code more classes. You will always be welcome to use anything//modify any of my profiles to develop for free. I just do not like leechers that sells profiles so it's all good, enjoy the modding  :Smile:

----------


## Enuma

> My user there is the same, it's just that i'm not in any class, rather in the bottom of the classes page as I'm planning to code more classes. You will always be welcome to use anything//modify any of my profiles to develop for free. I just do not like leechers that sells profiles so it's all good, enjoy the modding



Ahh... took a look on your PE pala profile, looking good! Keep up the good work! I have to stick to PQR until you toss out warriors profile as im so used to your profile that im unable to switch to other  :Smile:  Good luck, ill be bugging you there for sure!

As for future fury/prot updates, any changes that i make and find them decent improvement, i will post them here for ppl that are willing to edit their profiles. cheers.

And forgot to mention.. reply on your previous comment regarding 10 rep in last 2 months.. Im not quite sure what exactly rep is for here, but i can tell you for sure that i edited bunch of other profiles and added features/fixes to them, not a single fuk, i mean rep is given, so im kinda used to it. ^_^

----------


## snowhawk

> Yep, I'm out of here. Some profile sellers are ruining my fun. The saddest part is that the website owners don't seems to care much about it. Coding and giving is what I like. Now people steal my work and make money out of it and i can't even manage doing rep. Got 10 rep in the last 2 months or something? Well I guess people won't care anyway they can just "Steal" what they want by dumping. Oh yeah really.
> 
> 
> Not gonna update anything anymore in here I guess. If you want to steal my work it's the right time. 
> 
> CML


That sucks man that people are just ripping off your profiles and profiiting off of it, kinda the reason I don't release my own personal profiles/edits. I can understand your frustration as I've looked through a few of the paid profiles and you can just see all of the rips (valma, sheuron, team nova). Love your pet battle profile still and good luck with your PE projects!

----------


## crystal_tech

its been that way for awhile now, I've been coding for pqr since it was still in beta, and now that the free devs set the ground work as it were, people came in and reused without asking and sold that code as if they coded it. disclaimer: not every paid profile out there did this but its enough to harm the community to where we are today. thats just my take on it.

oh, I know this isn't my thread but I'm still around working on pqr profiles.

----------


## anclav

Hello. Does anyone else have the same problem - checkbox for Execution sentence in prot rotation doesnt work. Its casted no matter checked or unchecked. Amount of vengeance is working but still there are some situations (especially at siegecrafter HM) where you should cast it manually.
Second question - SotR options dont work for me also. At klaxxi HM i really need this manual mode, but the routine continue casting SoTR @5 holy power. I have to pause rotation to wait for needed cast or cast EF for example. And i cant move to PE cause it seems to not work with russian client.
Seems that CML wont help me here, but maybe someone ran already into this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanx in advance

----------


## CodeMyLife

You tried casting it with your fingers!? Might help.

About SotR, how can it be an issue? First time I hear that one.

----------


## Jettand

hi CodeMyLife, Prot Warrior profile, uses Battle Stance instead of Defensive.
When I switch it manually it goes back into Battle (Currently level 15), everything else is working great!

edit: read your first page again and found /stancedance, overlooked it, thanks!

----------


## anclav

> You tried casting it with your fingers!? Might help.
> 
> About SotR, how can it be an issue? First time I hear that one.


Your profiles are great! Thanx a lot for these - i finished all the ToT HM content and now almost done with OO

Casting ES with fingers? The issue that its casting automatically no matter checked or not, and theres a moment just before crosher comes when i have vengeance over 400k - so its cast even when vengeance threshhold is set to 400k
About sotr - usually used wise mode so never needed to keep 5 holy powers for some time, or some specific times when i dont need that sotr buff
So when i chose manual sotr mode its still casting sotr at 5 holy powers, i hope its not intended? May it be that the problem is russian client?
Btw are abilities in your PE profiles are coded by spell ID?

----------


## Deathsmind

Who is stealing and selling your profiles? You are pretty much the only prot pally person here. The only person I see selling accounts is also Soapbox which doesnt have a prot pally profile. 

As a prot pally we need you to stay. What will moving over to PE change?

----------


## Enuma

> Who is stealing and selling your profiles? You are pretty much the only prot pally person here. The only person I see selling accounts is also Soapbox which doesnt have a prot pally profile. 
> 
> As a prot pally we need you to stay. What will moving over to PE change?


Thats kinda rude, wont you say? Since i would. CML never said that someone is stealing his profiles, but, i quote:




> Now people steal *my work* and make money out of it.


The "work" is everything, from initial idea and even creating a blank .xml file, over typing in code, testing it, fixing it, changing it to serving finished product, that is, profiles it self. Tbh I've seen his code in few paid profiles, so, i get what is he saying. It doesnt have to be paladin specific code as his code can be used pretty much for every class if you spend a little time getting to know it. I have no lua experience and i spent two hours getting to know code, and what i did? managed to fix several issues in it just by using simple logic, wowhead for spell IDs and.. copy/paste.

As for second part of your question.. "What will moving over to PE change?" Nothing.. and everything.. Nothing HERE cause ppl will continue to use his work to make paid profiles, everything cause now there is no more prot pala profiles around, all thx to those same ppl. Next, it changes a lot from dev standpoint as PE it self is much more friendly to work with and code is simple to write. Best of all, its completely open source community so there will be no profile sellers, well at least i dont see them in any near future.

I have to take his stand on this and say that i understand him, mainly cause of idea that someone, free of charge, actually took his time and devoted it to community, writing something that will be useful and sharing it to ppl. So, that he can one day see someone actually *selling his code to make a profit for HIMSELF*. I would probably move long time ago too, but, sadly, there are no solid profiles yet for what i play. I would like to devote my time and move to PE, writing my own fistweaver rotation as i stumbled on PE composition code way back when i was on HB, but sadly i dont have time for it now.

For all others.. CML said that he wont update his profiles any more so its kinda not fair to spam this topic any more with stuff. Its fair, but dont expect much of an help from him, maybe someone else will pitch in and fix it. Instead, take your time and try to dig out issue try to fix it, or just play the game with profile how it is now. I personally wouldnt share my fixes as i like to keep them for myself, but also cause i shared so many fixes and added features in the past, yet not a single fuk (rep) is given. BUT warr fury profile is kinda in really bad shape so i wanted to see it up and running, at least till next expansion or major changes that would brake them.

Anyhow peace, prosperity and love.. all that stuff. CML, lad, I've seen that you are already balls deep on pala PE profile. Keep up the good work! <3

----------


## Deathsmind

Not being rude at all. Im just saying that moving to PE he can have his work stolen as well. I mean if its all open source over there and everyone is sharing profiles why does it matter if people are taking his work over here but fine over there? Im just being rational. You cant be mad at people using your work here and then be happy that people use your work over there. Also if im not mistaken there are already paid profiles on PE or they were allowing it in the future, cant remember where I saw it.

Likes arent the only thing that matters. Check out websites that allow downloading of games, movies, etc. Millions of people take your stuff and use it, only about 1% actually like or support the page.

----------


## jaxino1982

Even if you make your profiles to be paid, people will buy them and will use the code.... so i can't see any good solution.

Another thing is that, imho PQR it's THE BEST. PE still needs some work...

----------


## Beelzix

how do i take this thing off thats in teh center of my screen from this profile? 

edited: nvm found it sry

----------


## CodeMyLife

Im happy to help free developpers. PQR is not a bad bot but telling PQR is better is like hiding your head under the sand. Its like telling Apple is bettet than android... Wake up PQR is not better and PE devs DONT SELL ANY PROFILES SO IM GLAD TO HELP THEM.

----------


## wowmacro

It seems u will leave here ?  :Frown: 

Will u make some PE profile?

I'm still waiting ur sub rogue pqr profile...

----------


## CodeMyLife

> It seems u will leave here ? 
> 
> Will u make some PE profile?
> 
> I'm still waiting ur sub rogue pqr profile...


Hop on PE and try skorp05 rogue profile. Then right click PQR and click delete. Skorp PE > CML PQR

Oh and if its of interest to anyone Prot Paladin PE CML > Prot Paladin PQR CML.

Those that say PQR is better are just wusses and leechers. Stick to PQR as long as you please but try to avoid speaking of things you dont know/understand.

----------


## bauwoo

CML will you be continuing to code for PE? Just a little confused. Sad to hear all this terrible news from you. Thank you for your great profiles once again. I will definitely support you if you decide to continue work for PE!

PS - THANK YOU  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> CML will you be continuing to code for PE? Just a little confused. Sad to hear all this terrible news from you. Thank you for your great profiles once again. I will definitely support you if you decide to continue work for PE!
> 
> PS - THANK YOU


Short answer clear, https://probablyengine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=716

see you there  :Smile:

----------


## steristumpie

> Im happy to help free developpers. PQR is not a bad bot but telling PQR is better is like hiding your head under the sand. Its like telling Apple is bettet than android... Wake up PQR is not better and PE devs DONT SELL ANY PROFILES SO IM GLAD TO HELP THEM.


I love the idea of PE, 64bit, can even use it when im traveling on my macbook, but I only play healers, and the healing profiles on PE is nowhere near good enough for heroic raiding yet, where vachiuasa and deadpanstiffy's are.

Hopefully PE will start support us healers better and I'll be the first one to jump on board.  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

> I love the idea of PE, 64bit, can even use it when im traveling on my macbook, but I only play healers, and the healing profiles on PE is nowhere near good enough for heroic raiding yet, where vachiuasa and deadpanstiffy's are.
> 
> Hopefully PE will start support us healers better and I'll be the first one to jump on board.


I believe Tao, one of the the admins and developers over there is testing out a new healing engine over there right now, https://probablyengine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=818

Should make PE a lot better for healers

Edit: Also agree with CML, Pe is developing into something beautiful and I really think it surpasses PQR already

----------


## CodeMyLife

Personally i rought bubbas healing engine with me and PQI so when ill code holy pal it will look almost the same.. Its just not ready, its not impossible. We need testers and feedback to polish it so thanks to the ones of you that will come and do their testing duties.

Peace!

----------


## Enuma

> Personally i rought bubbas healing engine with me and PQI so when ill code holy pal it will look almost the same.. Its just not ready, its not impossible. We need testers and feedback to polish it so thanks to the ones of you that will come and do their testing duties.
> 
> Peace!


 HPala tester for PE profile right here! .o/
Well, not in HCs, but in Flex and Normals.




> Not being rude at all. Im just saying that moving to PE he can have his work stolen as well. I mean if its all open source over there and everyone is sharing profiles why does it matter if people are taking his work over here but fine over there? Im just being rational. You cant be mad at people using your work here and then be happy that people use your work over there. Also if im not mistaken there are already paid profiles on PE or they were allowing it in the future, cant remember where I saw it.
> 
> Likes arent the only thing that matters. Check out websites that allow downloading of games, movies, etc. Millions of people take your stuff and use it, only about 1% actually like or support the page.



Well, you are rational, but your'e missing bigger picture. PQR profiles started as free of charge, with Devs and site owners allowing paid profiles later in the process.
Please, read what you wrote, pause for a min to get it sorted and you will see the mistake that your'e making. Hes saying that some of PQR profile devs are "stealing" his work as someone is using his work without asking CML to make money out of it. Using someone else work without asking or crediting to gain profit IS stealing, wont you say? There cant be "stealing" as on PE as theres no paid profiles which are making profit out of CMLs work, at least not yet. In PE using someone else work without question or credit to make new free profile without profit is plain and simple - rude, you still add to community and further development but will give you a bad rep among devs, while asking for that same work or giving credit is only being polite and thankful, civilized, as you are still not making any profit out of it. On top of that, seeing that already some of best PQR profile devs moved to PE, being civilized and polite will only make a good rep for you among the ppl, so, when you need help, more will come to help as its still beneficial to community.

So, pretty much thats only, and main, difference why hes, probably, ok with someone using his work on PE, but not here. here.




> I love the idea of PE, 64bit, can even use it when im traveling on my macbook, but I only play healers, and the healing profiles on PE is nowhere near good enough for heroic raiding yet, where vachiuasa and deadpanstiffy's are.
> 
> Hopefully PE will start support us healers better and I'll be the first one to jump on board.



Head over to Dead's post, he was active lately. From what i see, he shifted from PvE to PvP quite some time ago, but hes not releasing PvP profile as he dont want to battle his own profile in arena. Hes also thinking about releasing an paid version of his profile, as he said, and i quote:"Money talk granted, ill sleep on it." As for PE move, hes silent. Personally i would like to see him move so i can move too, im playing fistweaver and his profile is only one that there is on both platforms, but thats up to him. As for me.. I would already took my chance to try to make one fistweaver profile, but sadly my coding experience's are limited to copy/paste and using of logic while figuring out what line is for what part of code.

----------


## m0nstar

Everything was working fine last night. Now it seems while the Holy Pally PQR is running, it only casts Hand of Slavation and Blessing of Kings. NO heals what so ever. Any idea?

Everything is stock profile, even deleted from SVN and re-downloaded.

----------


## xxmarlxx

Hello ive been a big fan of your profiles and i see you went to PE but i have no clue how it even works try to read up on it is there maybe a video to tell new people how to set it up?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello ive been a big fan of your profiles and i see you went to PE but i have no clue how it even works try to read up on it is there maybe a video to tell new people how to set it up?


All these answers. https://probablyengine.com/forum/viewforum.php?id=15

----------


## sed-

> I love the idea of PE, 64bit, can even use it when im traveling on my macbook, but I only play healers, and the healing profiles on PE is nowhere near good enough for heroic raiding yet, where vachiuasa and deadpanstiffy's are.
> 
> Hopefully PE will start support us healers better and I'll be the first one to jump on board.


am working on healing profiles  :Wink: , but there are some very good ones already out. Feel free to make the switch ^^

----------


## fack

> *Completed/Maintained Profiles*
> - Paladin ( 3 specs)
> - Warrior ( 3 specs)
> - Hunter Beastmaster/Survival
> - Poke(Interrupt)
> - Simple Follower(Interrupt)
> 
> *Under Development*
> - Nothing. Tired of beign ripped off by sellers that tend to copy-paste our work. Tired of a community that does not care.


Thank you for the countless hours spent testing and coding part of your life for us lowly codetards. Love the profiles!

----------


## vorgurn

I am trying to use your Warrior build but I cant get it to work. Is it because I used pqr to download your info from your svn. I just cut and pasted your link. I did the same for Mavmins and his is working

----------


## sevennsins

Code are you making a DK pqr/pe profile, im doing HC content at the mo and can give you all the feed back you need  :Smile: 

Aegeus said to ask you seen as you dont have flys ;p

----------


## fddbzz

> Edit2: *Interrupts fixed!*
> 
> Go to functions find and select everything, *including* from *CML_Interrupts = nil* down to this line, *excluding* *xrn:message("\124cFF9E6720...CodeMyLife Warrior...")*. Basically your switching whole interrupt code with this one posted, implemented both Pummel and Disrupting Shout.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CML_Interrupts = nil
> 	function CML_Interrupts()
> ...


i tried used the code above, the pummel interrupt still doesn't seems to work for me.
btw i have disrupting shout talent

----------


## eneme01

absolutely love the warrior profile i used it to help lvl faster bout halfway thru (60-90) n worked 
great. could use better execute logic or an auto stopcast and recast for it to be top priority so it doesnt try to mortal strike or slam for a finisher cuz they just dont secure that kill like execute. also been using it in pvp and i wreck ppl. still a fresh 90 below ilvl 500 on the war but with this profile he tears it upp!! please keep the updates rolling, i know not everyone appreciates it the same way with most modding communities being free based but you do got ur real fans out there bruh bruh

----------


## Aegeus

> Code are you making a DK pqr/pe profile, im doing HC content at the mo and can give you all the feed back you need 
> 
> Aegeus said to ask you seen as you dont have flys ;p


You need to check out his thread on the PE forum, exciting things happening!

----------


## aeonz

How can I make this compatible for a new starting hunter if possible? I'm a lvl 11 Survival Hunter and doesn't seem to work at all...  :Frown:

----------


## Staub

Hello first of sorry for my poor english

i really like your profile, but is it just me(because of my latency) or the profile really spams alot the spells(keeps trying to use spells) and for some reason the abilitys only goes off after a half a second of the global cooldown has turn, it doesnt do that with some others profiles i have tested for other classes

btw im using the pally and warrior one

----------


## Ketrel

I'm having two issues with Retribution.

- Frequently execution sentence queuing will say queued and then never go off, and once this happens, it will not get cast at all by PQR.
- The Divine Storm proc from the 4pc doesn't get used and just sits there and expires.

In both cases, this happens most often in actual combat and less often on target dummys.

----------


## CodeMyLife

I have DK 3 specs on PE. Warrior prot arms, ele sham, moonkin,hunter etc... PE > PQR

----------


## Ketrel

Do you have a retribution profile for that?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Do you have a retribution profile for that?


Yeah obviously  :Smile: 


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk

----------


## horseyshane

edited /10 chars

----------


## PapaZol

how to disable the use of talent? Dragon Roar want to use manually.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

nvm. works. gg  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

nvm, again, figured it out lol

still +rep and 5k coins, ty

----------


## SheepReaper

@CodeMyLife

You've brought a Lurker out of hiding. I have never been a hardcore WoW addict, so I've always found it tedious and almost stressful to decide on a rotation and then staying focused enough to execute it. I know it may not seem like a huge deal, but you've put the 'casual' back into my gaming. Games should never stress you out. I find myself wanting to play now. I used to be so against WoW that I would never even consider paying Blizz my $15 just to play a game with my friends that only causes me stress. I used to only play private servers. I'm 24, have a son, am married, mortgage, bills, etc... It's nice to have something to look forward to when I get home. I'm totally not exaggerating. From the bottom of my heart, Thank you. Please PM me so that I may send you a beer. It's not fair that I should gain so much but Blizz still harvest their monthly blood payment.

----------


## cahe

Can some one tell me how setup Prot Palla for SoO?

----------


## JhonnyQ

Hi  :Smile: 

Im using your profile since maybe 4-6 months? And they are absolutly perfect. I'm usually 1-3 Top Dps in RBG or Raids.

Well, i see you basically retired from PQR. Thats ok  :Smile: 

And if you dont update your Ret profil, its ok too.

But am I allowed to modify it? I just changed the rotation toward the correct support of the t16 pc, the lvl 90 Talent, and the basic rotation, which has changed with 5.4 too.
And if i'm allowed to change it, am i allowed to post the changes in a thread here, because i believe some ppl have the same trouble as me and seek a solution.
Or i could just send you the changes and you would make a small update? 

Lmk.

PS: i wont change anything if i dont get an answer of you. i appreciate you work very much  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi 
> 
> Im using your profile since maybe 4-6 months? And they are absolutly perfect. I'm usually 1-3 Top Dps in RBG or Raids.
> 
> Well, i see you basically retired from PQR. Thats ok 
> 
> And if you dont update your Ret profil, its ok too.
> 
> But am I allowed to modify it? I just changed the rotation toward the correct support of the t16 pc, the lvl 90 Talent, and the basic rotation, which has changed with 5.4 too.
> ...


Oh sorry for the late answer but yeah. My work on PQR is done and all I written here was because other devs helped me out starting and I written stuff for people to use it. 

Feel free to use/copy/modify my work. I would ask that none of these codes should ever be sold. If you want to share freely then i can as well let you use my SVN if you feel enough comfortable for it.

Now I have Probably Profiles tought. All my work on PE is free as well. I have over 10 profiles out atm. Not all perfect and heroic raid ready but.. More people feedback = better and more profiles.

If you like my work/ like crazy rotations/ like to run wow on x64 or mac, hop on PE and contribute me your feedback!

ProbablyEngine.com

In PvE rotations i have a dedicated thread.

See you there!

Regards
CodeMyLife




Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

> @CodeMyLife
> 
> You've brought a Lurker out of hiding. I have never been a hardcore WoW addict, so I've always found it tedious and almost stressful to decide on a rotation and then staying focused enough to execute it. I know it may not seem like a huge deal, but you've put the 'casual' back into my gaming. Games should never stress you out. I find myself wanting to play now. I used to be so against WoW that I would never even consider paying Blizz my $15 just to play a game with my friends that only causes me stress. I used to only play private servers. I'm 24, have a son, am married, mortgage, bills, etc... It's nice to have something to look forward to when I get home. I'm totally not exaggerating. From the bottom of my heart, Thank you. Please PM me so that I may send you a beer. It's not fair that I should gain so much but Blizz still harvest their monthly blood payment.


Always glad to hear this kind of stories! If you or anyone want to donate, i cant link anything here so please just see my Probably Engine Thread. I have a link for donations in my sig  :Smile: 

Tyvm for kind words! Cheers!


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk

----------


## NotParadox

Hey CML, I am a pet battle addict, and I know this isn't the thread to ask in, and I know you're done working on your PQR, but I am wondering if it still works, the last response on the thread was 3 weeks ago, and I have been wracking my brain trying to get it to work. Am I just doing something wrong, or does it no longer work?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey CML, I am a pet battle addict, and I know this isn't the thread to ask in, and I know you're done working on your PQR, but I am wondering if it still works, the last response on the thread was 3 weeks ago, and I have been wracking my brain trying to get it to work. Am I just doing something wrong, or does it no longer work?


I do not have PQR//Wow32 Installed atm, sorry cant tell but surely other people could confirm  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> I do not have PQR//Wow32 Installed atm, sorry cant tell but surely other people could confirm


Still works fine for me. Used it a couple days ago.

----------


## Rocketbird

Works for me too

----------


## shahinpb

Can someone share Data Lua file, Please?

----------


## Fot0k

Anyone have 3.3.5 profiles from here please?

----------


## donnilatac

Still working or all dead here ?

----------

